# Emetophobia (fear of vomiting) Support



## lukenick1

Anyone living in fear of being sick??  If you are a vomit phobe this is the place to be.  Share your stories and concerns here.  

I'll start.....I am a 38 yr old Mom of 2 and I am phobic of vomiting.  I cannot handling someone else doing it or myself.  I live in constant fear of catching the stomach bug and try to stay home all winter when it is at its worst.  I make my kids wash their hands as soon as they come in my house from anywhere they have been, and have taught them never to put their hands in their mouths EVER!  I have also taught them to use caution in public bathrooms and never flush the toilet with their hand.  They use their foot and then use a paper towel to touch sink faucets and door handles when leaving the bathroom.    I rarely let the kids have a playdate at my house in the winter and forgot sleepovers!  Anyone else as OCD or worse than me???  There is more to my story..........


----------



## TaraPA

I'm in!!!!!!!!!

I'm glad you started this thread.    I've been living with a form of Emet for years that is not the norm, and no one understands it.    My family is sick of me constantly worrying about them vomiting, and I get made fun of all of the time for the habits I've formed because of this phobia/OCD.   Once you started that other thread about movies that show people vomiting, I could see a bunch of other "emets" coming on to comment.    Hopefully they will find their way over here.

I'm a 39-yr old mom of 2 boys, ages 10 & 13.    My sons are big pukers.    They catch every stomach bug and worse than that, the older one gets motion sick, car sick & has moderate reflux that causes him to vomit about an hour after he falls asleep, if he's eaten too close to bed, or has eaten too much junk.        The younger one gets migraines that make him vomit.  So I am quite used to vomit.      It happens every month here.   I'm fine seeing them vomit (I can eat while they do it, hold their heads, etc) and I'm fine cleaning it up (well to the extent that anyone can, I certainly don't enjoy it).   I'm have no emet issues about myself vomiting. 

My strange form of emet is that I have severe anxiety that my kids are going to vomit.     I have no idea if it stems from them doing it so frequently or not.     I'm worried when they're home, when they're at school & especially if they're at a friend's house.    I try to avoid sleepovers at all costs.  If they do go to a slepover I'm so anxious that I barely sleep - I'm just waiting for the phone to ring that they threw up.      I am mega anxious on a plane, a long car ride or a Disney bus - so anxious that I carry zip lock bags in my purse & have them within reach at all times in case I need to act fast.      Isn't that nuts?    I don't know anyone else that does that, and I get made fun of all the time about it.      I will say though that the ziplock bags have saved a nasty accident many times from one of them being sick.     I also have ziplock bags in the seats of the vehicles in case they need them.  

I'm not sure if mine is more a phobia or OCD.     OCD does run in my family.   I watch all these OCD shows & just feel so bad for the people suffering.   Sometimes their form of OCD seems so absurd - then I realize mine seems absurd to most as well.   OCD is real, it's stuck in our brains, and it just won't go away.     A good word for it is "consuming."      My thoughts are just consumed with the fear of my kids throwing up for a good part of the day (and all of the night).


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> I'm in!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm glad you started this thread.    I've been living with a form of Emet for years that is not the norm, and no one understands it.    My family is sick of me constantly worrying about them vomiting, and I get made fun of all of the time for the habits I've formed because of this phobia/OCD.   Once you started that other thread about movies that show people vomiting, I could see a bunch of other "emets" coming on to comment.    Hopefully they will find their way over here.
> 
> I'm a 39-yr old mom of 2 boys, ages 10 & 13.    My sons are big pukers.    They catch every stomach bug and worse than that, the older one gets motion sick, car sick & has moderate reflux that causes him to vomit about an hour after he falls asleep, if he's eaten too close to bed, or has eaten too much junk.        The younger one gets migraines that make him vomit.  So I am quite used to vomit.      It happens every month here.   I'm fine seeing them vomit (I can eat while they do it, hold their heads, etc) and I'm fine cleaning it up (well to the extent that anyone can, I certainly don't enjoy it).   I'm have no emet issues about myself vomiting.
> 
> My strange form of emet is that I have severe anxiety that my kids are going to vomit.     I have no idea if it stems from them doing it so frequently or not.     I'm worried when they're home, when they're at school & especially if they're at a friend's house.    I try to avoid sleepovers at all costs.  If they do go to a slepover I'm so anxious that I barely sleep - I'm just waiting for the phone to ring that they threw up.      I am mega anxious on a plane, a long car ride or a Disney bus - so anxious that I carry zip lock bags in my purse & have them within reach at all times in case I need to act fast.      Isn't that nuts?    I don't know anyone else that does that, and I get made fun of all the time about it.      I will say though that the ziplock bags have saved a nasty accident many times from one of them being sick.     I also have ziplock bags in the seats of the vehicles in case they need them.
> 
> I'm not sure if mine is more a phobia or OCD.     OCD does run in my family.   I watch all these OCD shows & just feel so bad for the people suffering.   Sometimes their form of OCD seems so absurd - then I realize mine seems absurd to most as well.   OCD is real, it's stuck in our brains, and it just won't go away.     A good word for it is "consuming."      My thoughts are just consumed with the fear of my kids throwing up for a good part of the day (and all of the night).



Tara...I dont think you have emetophobia at all.  I think what you suffer from is the fear of public embarassment. Sounds like you worry about the humiliation that goes with it if it happens anywhere other than the bathroom toilet.  Do I make sense?  There is no way on this earth I could ever be in the same room with anyone vomiting.  I would just FREAK out!  I tend to have the flight response and its completely out of my control.  The terror I feel when someone vomits is compared to being hung upside down over the edge of a sky scraper.  Kind of crazy huh??  If I have to throw up, I will take anti nausea meds and pace my house praying til it goes away.  I will NOT let it happen.  The whole act just completely grosses me out to the point of fear.  I wish I could handle someone else doing it, would make my life a lot more free.


----------



## acejka

Hi guys, 

I'm along for the ride. I'm emetophobic too. It sucks. Life sucks living like this. 

I'm currently doing my own version of exposure therapy-if it is on tv or a movie I will force myself to watch it, sometimes even rewind the scene and watch a couple times to force my mind to know that it is "ok" If we are in public and my husband sees any he will reroute my attention, I feel like everytime we go to wdw (we are local) the first thing I spot is puke or a puker. UGGGH. 

I've come a long way, I used to not be able to even go to the movies but now I'm like ehh whatever. If his old dog (she was 15 and on her way to passing) gagged I would flip out, after she passed and we got married we got our own dogs-one of which is a puker. It doesn't bother me at all with them, I guess because they are my "babies" she even puked on my head once, my first thought was damn in now i have to shower, and i didn't want to go to bed with wet hair-no freaking out, crying or anxiety attacks I just hit the shower-I've even gotten up in the middle of dinner to clean up after her with no issues. This is BIG for me. 

I still always wear headphones in a public bathroom in case anyone is yakking in there, and I got through wet ones at warp speed. I'm terrified of the stomach flu. 

I haven't had kids yet-I'm still too scared of morning sickness yet, and I am still terrified of puking myself. I want to be done with this horrible crippling condition, I'm sick of having my life controlled.


----------



## lukenick1

acejka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm along for the ride. I'm emetophobic too. It sucks. Life sucks living like this.
> 
> I'm currently doing my own version of exposure therapy-if it is on tv or a movie I will force myself to watch it, sometimes even rewind the scene and watch a couple times to force my mind to know that it is "ok" If we are in public and my husband sees any he will reroute my attention, I feel like everytime we go to wdw (we are local) the first thing I spot is puke or a puker. UGGGH.
> 
> I've come a long way, I used to not be able to even go to the movies but now I'm like ehh whatever. If his old dog (she was 15 and on her way to passing) gagged I would flip out, after she passed and we got married we got our own dogs-one of which is a puker. It doesn't bother me at all with them, I guess because they are my "babies" she even puked on my head once, my first thought was damn in now i have to shower, and i didn't want to go to bed with wet hair-no freaking out, crying or anxiety attacks I just hit the shower-I've even gotten up in the middle of dinner to clean up after her with no issues. This is BIG for me.
> 
> I still always wear headphones in a public bathroom in case anyone is yakking in there, and I got through wet ones at warp speed. I'm terrified of the stomach flu.
> 
> I haven't had kids yet-I'm still too scared of morning sickness yet, and I am still terrified of puking myself. I want to be done with this horrible crippling condition, I'm sick of having my life controlled.



Welcome!!!!  You are definitely not alone!  I was also ok with my dog being sick.  Guess because it's not human it was safe for me .  I took antidepressants 2 years ago and I do think it helped with my panic.  I remember seeing someone vomit on TV without warning and I didn't get that panic feeling inside, it was more like....eeew gross and changed the channel.  Since I am not taking them i do notice that acute panic with rapid heart rate and butterly sick feeling in my stomach when I see it.  I stopped taking the med because it made me soooo exhausted all the time, I was like a Zombie.


----------



## TaraPA

lukenick1 -hmmmm you may be on to something there because I'm also not convinced I have emet - not the traditional emet anyway.     Whatever I have is definitely related to vomit thought - I have zero fears of my kids getting hurt or sick in any way other than vomiting.     I can't say it's totally "in public" related because I worry every night.   Every....single....night.      And during the day too - but as it gets closer to bedtime I'm watching them like a hawk - if they seem pale or they're not acting right I'm starting to panic that they're going to throw up.     I know, it seems unreasonable, but it's stuck in my head.    

I would do anything to make it go away.   You can't understand the anxiety (well - maybe YOU can!)   - it's so real that it causes me to do odd things because of it - for example, I make excuses to go check on the kids 10 times before I go to sleep, just to see if they seem "ok."   This drives DH nuts.     I also make sure the TV volume is super low after they go to bed, so I can hear if anyone throws up or calls for me.     If DS13 is at a sleepover I make excuses to call or text him at night, just to hear that he's ok & hasn't thrown up.       I make excuses to have towels over their pillows when they sleep so clean-up will be easier.     Here's the habit that gets the most ridicule from friends & family - I make sure they have a bowl (just a medium Tupperware bowl) and their garbage cans right by their beds.    The bowl I actually put above their pillow.    Just in case.    The bowl has saved me 3 times already from having to strip a bed in the middle of the night full of vomit.    There's not much worse than that.       So I continue to keep the bowls there even when they're feeling fine.    I'm giving my kids a complex, I know it, but if that bowl isn't there when I tuck them in, I can't sleep.      That must seem bizarre to people.     But to me, it's real.      So maybe I have a phobia of cleaning up vomit that makes me do these odd things?     I've cleaned it up hundreds of times though, and it doesn't phase me.      

But I think you're right, if it's Emet I have, it's not the normal emet.    There's some other phobia, or like I said before, OCD or anxiety, that is there too.     It just plain sucks!


----------



## acejka

TaraPA said:


> lukenick1 -hmmmm you may be on to something there because I'm also not convinced I have emet - not the traditional emet anyway. Whatever I have is definitely related to vomit thought - I have zero fears of my kids getting hurt or sick in any way other than vomiting. I can't say it's totally "in public" related because I worry every night. Every....single....night. And during the day too - but as it gets closer to bedtime I'm watching them like a hawk - if they seem pale or they're not acting right I'm starting to panic that they're going to throw up. I know, it seems unreasonable, but it's stuck in my head.
> 
> I would do anything to make it go away. You can't understand the anxiety (well - maybe YOU can!) - it's so real that it causes me to do odd things because of it - for example, I make excuses to go check on the kids 10 times before I go to sleep, just to see if they seem "ok." This drives DH nuts. I also make sure the TV volume is super low after they go to bed, so I can hear if anyone throws up or calls for me. If DS13 is at a sleepover I make excuses to call or text him at night, just to hear that he's ok & hasn't thrown up. I make excuses to have towels over their pillows when they sleep so clean-up will be easier. Here's the habit that gets the most ridicule from friends & family - I make sure they have a bowl (just a medium Tupperware bowl) and their garbage cans right by their beds. The bowl I actually put above their pillow. Just in case. The bowl has saved me 3 times already from having to strip a bed in the middle of the night full of vomit. There's not much worse than that. So I continue to keep the bowls there even when they're feeling fine. I'm giving my kids a complex, I know it, but if that bowl isn't there when I tuck them in, I can't sleep. That must seem bizarre to people. But to me, it's real. So maybe I have a phobia of cleaning up vomit that makes me do these odd things? I've cleaned it up hundreds of times though, and it doesn't phase me.
> 
> But I think you're right, if it's Emet I have, it's not the normal emet. There's some other phobia, or like I said before, OCD or anxiety, that is there too. It just plain sucks!


 
There is NO sleeping in this house without a clear path to both bathrooms, the front door, a liner in the big trash can, the sink clear and cans with liners by the bedside. I don't think its freaky, just prepared, I mean really, who wants to get up and clean up puke when a trashcan could have left it all avoided.


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> lukenick1 -hmmmm you may be on to something there because I'm also not convinced I have emet - not the traditional emet anyway.     Whatever I have is definitely related to vomit thought - I have zero fears of my kids getting hurt or sick in any way other than vomiting.     I can't say it's totally "in public" related because I worry every night.   Every....single....night.      And during the day too - but as it gets closer to bedtime I'm watching them like a hawk - if they seem pale or they're not acting right I'm starting to panic that they're going to throw up.     I know, it seems unreasonable, but it's stuck in my head.
> 
> I would do anything to make it go away.   You can't understand the anxiety (well - maybe YOU can!)   - it's so real that it causes me to do odd things because of it - for example, I make excuses to go check on the kids 10 times before I go to sleep, just to see if they seem "ok."   This drives DH nuts.     I also make sure the TV volume is super low after they go to bed, so I can hear if anyone throws up or calls for me.     If DS13 is at a sleepover I make excuses to call or text him at night, just to hear that he's ok & hasn't thrown up.       I make excuses to have towels over their pillows when they sleep so clean-up will be easier.     Here's the habit that gets the most ridicule from friends & family - I make sure they have a bowl (just a medium Tupperware bowl) and their garbage cans right by their beds.    The bowl I actually put above their pillow.    Just in case.    The bowl has saved me 3 times already from having to strip a bed in the middle of the night full of vomit.    There's not much worse than that.       So I continue to keep the bowls there even when they're feeling fine.    I'm giving my kids a complex, I know it, but if that bowl isn't there when I tuck them in, I can't sleep.      That must seem bizarre to people.     But to me, it's real.      So maybe I have a phobia of cleaning up vomit that makes me do these odd things?     I've cleaned it up hundreds of times though, and it doesn't phase me.
> 
> But I think you're right, if it's Emet I have, it's not the normal emet.    There's some other phobia, or like I said before, OCD or anxiety, that is there too.     It just plain sucks!



Yes maybe its the anticipation of the mess that worries you or maybe even that they may choke on it?  From what your telling me, maybe you feel more in control of the situation when your are there with them.  With you not being in the same room, or when they are out of the house you are not in control of the situation.  Make sense??  Are you a control freak???  I know I am


----------



## TaraPA

Am I control freak.... 

I am the BIGGEST control freak!     And I have zero control over them vomiting...it's just not right!!  I should be able to control that!


----------



## TaraPA

acejka said:


> There is NO sleeping in this house without a clear path to both bathrooms, the front door, a liner in the big trash can, the sink clear and cans with liners by the bedside. I don't think its freaky, just prepared, I mean really, who wants to get up and clean up puke when a trashcan could have left it all avoided.



Hmmm ok so it's not just me that likes to be prepared - I like to be a step ahead of a puker!   

Another odd thing I do is that I make sure both the washer & dryer are empty before I go to bed - in case I have to wash bedding during the night.   

I agree - why take the chance of a mess when it can be avoided?    We go to our family's cabin a few times a year.   There are anywhere from 10-20 other family members there, and we all share the same room to sleep.    It's the whole 2nd floor of the cabin, with beds all over the place.    This causes me SO MUCH stress & anxiety that I've either not planned to go, or have left early because I can't take it.    I DO take the bowl - and get ridiculed every time about it - but seriously - with the history of puking my kids have - would they want to have to deal with it in a room where they are sleeping???    DS13 did throw up in bed there once when he was 3 - so to me it's very very real.    I don't sleep while we're there unless I nap during the day - I just can't get settled at night because of the anxiety - waiting for one of them to vomit.     Waiting....waiting....waiting.....it's so CONSUMING!!!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I think I used to have emetophobia, but it was a side effect of panic disorder. When I was little and would get the stomach flu I would ask my mom if I was dying. When I got to be a tween I was bullied in school. Naturally I was nervous to go to school. When I get nervous I feel sick, so I felt sick all the time, and I was terrified I would throw up. It got to the point that I slept propped up on pillows with one of those pans from the hospital on my chest. I never ate because I always felt sick when I ate, so I dropped down to a scary weight and was misdiagnosed as anorexic. My mom saw a show on Oprah about panic disorders and realized that was what I had. She took me to a new doctor and I was put on medication and I started getting better. I ate more, stopped sleeping with the pan, and stopped worrying about getting sick. Now when I get the flu or a headache that makes me throw up, I no longer panic. I get sick and get it over with. The only thing that still makes me nervous is the idea of getting sick at my boyfriend's house or his car. I don't freak out when other people get sick either. 

I know how paralyzing the fear of vomiting can be. I'm glad I've learned to control it. I wish you all the best.


----------



## TaraPA

High anxiety night (again)...DS13 was at a wrestlng tournament all day & DH said he looked awful, wasn't trying, looked worn out.    He lost 4 out of his 5 matches which isn't like him, well at least it's not like him to go out there & act like he's not trying.     DS did tell me his throat hurt before he left this morning around 6:30am.    Well til they got home tonight at 6 he's sick as a dog - very sore throat, body aches, headache & fever.    Now ok, it's probably just a bad cold which would NOT include vomiting, but I'm a nervous wreck now for the night.      He took some tylenol & had some chicken noodle soup & went to bed shivering around 7 & has been sound asleep since then, but I keep checking on him, listening for him to throw up, etc.     I made sure his door is open all the way & that his bathroom light is on - this drives DH nuts too - when I leave the bathroom light on.    His room is pitch black (he wants it that way) so I feel he needs to have some light to see if he needs to throw up, where the bowl/garbage can or bathroom is.    That seems reasonable to me, especially tonight on a night when he's already sick, but DH will have a cow.        Argh I HATE this anxiety, I hate it.    I have 12 people coming tomorrow at 5pm for our work Holiday party - I need a good night's sleep (and a kid that's not throwing up!)


----------



## Elmo9607

Hello ladies!  I have a milder form of anxiety when it comes to vomiting.  I remember when I was a kid, I would get anxious about something, which in turn led to nausea, which then led to me feeling very anxious about throwing up.  This happened almost nightly!  Luckily, when I started junior high, those feelings started to fade, and now I dont suffer from that anymore.  

However, the actual act of vomiting itself is something I still get nervous about.  My flight or flight insticnt is usually fine-tuned to FLIGHT if I hear or see someone vomiting.  I have been known to run out of the room, run out of the house, and stand OUTSIDE in the driveway if someone throws up at home.  This doesn't always happen...I can listen to it if it's happening across the house but it makes me nervous and a bit panicky.  I dont get as upset over myself vomiting as much as I do over someone else.  I used to cry, panic, ect, but over time I've worked on accepting the act itself.  It has been years and years since I've last gotten sick.

It affects my daily life in different ways.  I cannot STAND to be around someone who has the stomach flu.  I get anxious if I hear someone is nauseous, especially in the car.  I avoid parties because Im afraid someone will throw up.  (strangely, I do not avoid bars ).  I have acknowledged the fact that if I ever do decide to have kids, it will be difficult for me due to the fact that they get sick alot.


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> High anxiety night (again)...DS13 was at a wrestlng tournament all day & DH said he looked awful, wasn't trying, looked worn out.    He lost 4 out of his 5 matches which isn't like him, well at least it's not like him to go out there & act like he's not trying.     DS did tell me his throat hurt before he left this morning around 6:30am.    Well til they got home tonight at 6 he's sick as a dog - very sore throat, body aches, headache & fever.    Now ok, it's probably just a bad cold which would NOT include vomiting, but I'm a nervous wreck now for the night.      He took some tylenol & had some chicken noodle soup & went to bed shivering around 7 & has been sound asleep since then, but I keep checking on him, listening for him to throw up, etc.     I made sure his door is open all the way & that his bathroom light is on - this drives DH nuts too - when I leave the bathroom light on.    His room is pitch black (he wants it that way) so I feel he needs to have some light to see if he needs to throw up, where the bowl/garbage can or bathroom is.    That seems reasonable to me, especially tonight on a night when he's already sick, but DH will have a cow.        Argh I HATE this anxiety, I hate it.    I have 12 people coming tomorrow at 5pm for our work Holiday party - I need a good night's sleep (and a kid that's not throwing up!)



 TaraPA, sorry you are going thru this.  I cannot imagine it affecting my sleep like that.  Sounds like your son may have the flu or strep throat which will not include vomiting.  I have a question.....does your son have a gastroenterologist??  Have they ever talked to you about a procedure called Nissan Fundoplication??  If your son suffers from that much reflux, it is definitely not healthy for his esophageal lining and the acid could cause serious damage.


----------



## lukenick1

Welcome Elmo!!!!

Its so comforting to hear others versions of emets.  I am just like you...I flight if someone throws up, just my initial reaction that i cannot control.  I avoid eating out for the fear that someone came to work with a stomach bug and if they dont wash their hands they will contaminate my food.  My husband and I own a pizza restaurant and me being a qualified food operator I learned way too much about food handling and food born illness.  My life would be much more free without this disorder.  I avoid so many things in life for this fear.


----------



## lukenick1

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I think I used to have emetophobia, but it was a side effect of panic disorder. When I was little and would get the stomach flu I would ask my mom if I was dying. When I got to be a tween I was bullied in school. Naturally I was nervous to go to school. When I get nervous I feel sick, so I felt sick all the time, and I was terrified I would throw up. It got to the point that I slept propped up on pillows with one of those pans from the hospital on my chest. I never ate because I always felt sick when I ate, so I dropped down to a scary weight and was misdiagnosed as anorexic. My mom saw a show on Oprah about panic disorders and realized that was what I had. She took me to a new doctor and I was put on medication and I started getting better. I ate more, stopped sleeping with the pan, and stopped worrying about getting sick. Now when I get the flu or a headache that makes me throw up, I no longer panic. I get sick and get it over with. The only thing that still makes me nervous is the idea of getting sick at my boyfriend's house or his car. I don't freak out when other people get sick either.
> 
> I know how paralyzing the fear of vomiting can be. I'm glad I've learned to control it. I wish you all the best.



My ds9 has developed a fear now.  The last time he was sick was on his 8th birthday and he was throwing up so hard he could not breath and from that day on he was afraid.  Thankfully that was 2 years ago and he hasnt been sick since.  He went thru almost a year long phase of anxiety about it.  He was afraid to go on the school bus, was afraid in the car, afraid to be sick at school.  He would go to the nurse everyday to call me cuz he was feeling sick.  He was definitely having so much anxiety about it.  I hope if he gets sick again we don't go thru that ordeal.  I know first hand how crippling it can be to be afraid.  Im happy for you that you were able to get over it


----------



## TaraPA

lukenick1 said:


> TaraPA, sorry you are going thru this.  I cannot imagine it affecting my sleep like that.  Sounds like your son may have the flu or strep throat which will not include vomiting.  I have a question.....does your son have a gastroenterologist??  Have they ever talked to you about a procedure called Nissan Fundoplication??  If your son suffers from that much reflux, it is definitely not healthy for his esophageal lining and the acid could cause serious damage.



It was a quiet night - thank God!     He still has a very sore throat & cold symptoms.      Yes Lukenick1 - he does have a pediatric gastroenterologist.    He has moderate reflux & already has esophogeal scarring from it (he's had reflux since he was born), and he has a hiatal hernia too, but that's a non-issue at the moment.      He's also part of a study on cyclic or episodic vomiting.    His gastro doc said there's a rare condition that happens in kids of small stature (he's very small for his age), whose maternal line suffers from migraines (my mom & I both do) that can actually trigger random vomiting in kids.      Go figure!     So he wants to try & find out if his night time vomiting is actually from the reflux, or from this other condition.      He's on Omaperozole (generic Prilosec) daily for the reflux, and cyproheptadine for the cyclic vomiting.      

I've never heard of that procedure but I'll be sure to look into it!     Thanks for the info!

Oh on aonther note - I'm so excited - I forgot to mention yesterday - I booked a Disney trip for March!    I travel with a great bunch of ladies that I met right here on the DIS - we're all from PA - and have been going to WDW together for a few years.     On the spur of the moment they booked yesterday so I did too!    Airfare was only $124 round trip so I couldn't say no.     We're going as a family in the end of March too - I must be nuts!   Or just very very lucky!


----------



## acejka

How do you guys deal with flying? I'm terrified that someone within my sight or hearing lines will vomit and i will freak? I don't care if they are doing it as long as i dont see or hear it.


----------



## TaraPA

Even though I'm not terrified of someone getting sick on a plane, I'm always AWARE.   Always.    I'm always scoping people out trying to see if I can tell if they aren't feeling well.    I also let the top of the airsick bag stick out the top of the seat pocket just in case I need to grab it quick.     I always know just where my ziplock bags are, just in case.      Isn't that crazy?!?     I do it all the time, not just on planes - I do it at WDW all the time.    It's that anticipation anxiety thing I have again.      I work in retail & if I hear a kid say "I don't feel good" or "my belly hurts" I'm a nervous wreck - scoping out where the closest garbage can is, where is the kid going, etc.   

Even though I claim to not be freaked out by seeing or hearing someone else vomit, the strange thing is that I can remember, vividly, every single time I've ever witnesses someone throwing up.    And I don't forget - so maybe there is some terror or something causing trauma in me when I see it!


----------



## lukenick1

When I fly I make sure to medicate my kids with dramamine and I take prescription anti nausea pills which dont help me because my nerves makes me nautious too.  I also push my headphones so far into my ears I swear they will get stuck in case someone is doing it around me.  I could never sit next to someone who is sick on a plane.   I would insist on changing seats immediately.  You know when they say to turn off all electronic devices when we start to land??  Well I secretly leave my music on because thats usually when someone is air sick and I'd rather crash than hear someone vomit!   I have to tell you guys what just happened to me an hour ago.  I went sledding with my kids and there was a Mom there I was talking to.  Well she was spitting while talking and it was hitting my lips.  EEwww  so when she left I told my BFF what happened and she offered me a tissue.  So another friend offered to pour some of her bottle water on my tissue so I could clean my lips.  So I agree, start wiping my lips with the wet tissue then notice the water bottle was half gone meaning she had previously drank water from the bottle.  OMG I just made matters worse by having someone's backwash water on the tissue I was wiping my lips with!!!!  Talk about freaking out now.  Now I will worry for days that she was sick and will make me sick with a stomach bug


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA.....
I think its a normal reaction to get all panic stricken and frantic when someone vomits.  Its a nasty mess and who wants to clean that????  Ugh


----------



## annie1995

You can add me in!  I have had a huge fear of throwing up, or someone around me throwing up for as long as I can remember.  The last time my DS was sick, I almost passed out, it was crazy.  I make my middle son sleep with a small bin by his side as he never makes it when he wakes up sick, and this has saved me alot of cleanups in the past.  The funny thing is that I can handle vomit, if its not from a contagious standpoint.  My DS had appendicitis and was puking, that didn't bother me cause we couldn't catch it.  My friend had too much to drink and was puking and I sat right on the floor with him holding a cloth to his neck, again with no proboems.  My DH got sick and I took the kids and we stayed in a hotel till he was better.  THey posted on the news a week ago that the noro virus is in our area pretty bad, so that right there up'd my anxiety level.  I stopped taking my meds a few months ago when I became pregnant, and considered going on them again, but I recently found out I am having twins, so I won't start them again because this is a high risk pregnancy as both babies are sharing the same sac, so they said I will be delieved quite a bit early and don't want the babies dealing with more then they have to.  UGH, now I am rambling so anyhoo, I will join your club


----------



## acejka

annie1995 said:


> You can add me in! I have had a huge fear of throwing up, or someone around me throwing up for as long as I can remember. The last time my DS was sick, I almost passed out, it was crazy. I make my middle son sleep with a small bin by his side as he never makes it when he wakes up sick, and this has saved me alot of cleanups in the past. The funny thing is that I can handle vomit, if its not from a contagious standpoint. My DS had appendicitis and was puking, that didn't bother me cause we couldn't catch it. My friend had too much to drink and was puking and I sat right on the floor with him holding a cloth to his neck, again with no proboems. My DH got sick and I took the kids and we stayed in a hotel till he was better. THey posted on the news a week ago that the noro virus is in our area pretty bad, so that right there up'd my anxiety level. I stopped taking my meds a few months ago when I became pregnant, and considered going on them again, but I recently found out I am having twins, so I won't start them again because this is a high risk pregnancy as both babies are sharing the same sac, so they said I will be delieved quite a bit early and don't want the babies dealing with more then they have to. UGH, now I am rambling so anyhoo, I will join your club


 

How are you doing with morning sickness and your twins? I don't want to puke, that's why I keep trying to come off the pill and then chickening out.


----------



## lukenick1

acejka said:


> How are you doing with morning sickness and your twins? I don't want to puke, that's why I keep trying to come off the pill and then chickening out.



ace.....if you become pregnant you can talk to your OB about your fears and hopefully she will prescribe Phenergan for you.  It is an antiemetic and I know lots of women who took it during their first trimester and the baby is fine.  I was lucky I never got sick during all of my pregnancies.  I had 2 births and 3 miscarriages.


----------



## lukenick1

annie.....welcome to the club and congrats on your twins!!!!


----------



## annie1995

acejka said:


> How are you doing with morning sickness and your twins? I don't want to puke, that's why I keep trying to come off the pill and then chickening out.



I have never had bad morning sickness.  More of an all day ickyness, its wierd, its not really nausea, but just a strange ickyness  But my doc gave me zofran incase and it definitely has helped.  This is also what they give my DS when he gets stomach bugs, cause he can never stop throwing up when he gets sick.  I take him in at the first barf, and they load him up and we are usually good to go


----------



## annie1995

lukenick1 said:


> annie.....welcome to the club and congrats on your twins!!!!



Thank you!!  I am finally glad to have people to chat with that have the same fears that I do


----------



## Elmo9607

I always get a bit anxious on planes that someone is going to get sick.  I think that would just be awful for me since I run away whenever somone around me is sick, and I can't do that on a plane.  I always sit by a window, so it's not so easy to move and get away.


----------



## annie1995

2 years ago coming home from our Disney trip, a little boy about 3 or 4 years old threw up 2 seats in front of us.  I honestly wouldn't have known he had gotten sick if it weren't for the flight crews bringing a bag to put his stuff he got sick on into.  I think with the noise of the engines, it helps drown it out.  Now unless you have someone who is especially loud, or right next to you hopefully you won't notice a thing


----------



## lukenick1

My oldest has a sore throat so I have to bring him to the doctor and there is always anxiety for me going there.  Bound to be someone sick in the waiting room.  Thank God for my Ipod!  Although I have gotten much better hearing it on TV.  Would not be able to handle my DH barfing in the bathroom but I can close my eyes and hear it on TV sometimes.  When I was a kid I remember when I felt sick I would need complete silence in the room.  I would yell for people to not talk or make any noise because it was a distraction.  I was working so hard trying to convince my brain to not let it happen.


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome Annie!!    OMG someone else that makes her kid sleep with a bowl in his bed - I thought I was the only one EVER!!!!!!     

Don't apologize for rambling.   I do it ALL THE TIME.     When I say this problem with me is consuming, I mean it.    Every single night I could come on here & tell you why I think one of my kids will throw up during the night.    Every night.    Every single stinking night.    I hate it.     And I just might come on here very night & tell you why I think my kids will be sick - maybe if I go back & read them all I will see how absolutely unreasonable I am.     Maybe it will help!    Tonight I'm nervous because DS13 is at an away wrestling match (germs germs germs!) & it's an hour-long trip on the bus back to our school.    He gets car sick, but not so much anymore, but I'm still always a wreck when he takes the bus to & from sports.      His phone battery died so I can't text him obsessively (I'm sure he's thrilled about that!).    I will have to go pick him up at the school around 10:30pm.   DH went to the match an hour away to watch him but then went straight to a business dinner that is still going on.


----------



## annie1995

TaraPA said:


> Welcome Annie!!    OMG someone else that makes her kid sleep with a bowl in his bed - I thought I was the only one EVER!!!!!!
> 
> Don't apologize for rambling.   I do it ALL THE TIME.     When I say this problem with me is consuming, I mean it.    Every single night I could come on here & tell you why I think one of my kids will throw up during the night.    Every night.    Every single stinking night.    I hate it.     And I just might come on here very night & tell you why I think my kids will be sick - maybe if I go back & read them all I will see how absolutely unreasonable I am.     Maybe it will help!    Tonight I'm nervous because DS13 is at an away wrestling match (germs germs germs!) & it's an hour-long trip on the bus back to our school.    He gets car sick, but not so much anymore, but I'm still always a wreck when he takes the bus to & from sports.      His phone battery died so I can't text him obsessively (I'm sure he's thrilled about that!).    I will have to go pick him up at the school around 10:30pm.   DH went to the match an hour away to watch him but then went straight to a business dinner that is still going on.



I can honestly say I find reasons why my kids may puke at night too!!  Its horrible to be comsumed by this all the time.  How did your DS do on his ride home last night?


----------



## TaraPA

Hi ladies!   Having another high anxiety night.   DS13 was sent home from school today with sore throat & fever, and when I picked him up I knew he was sick.   I took him right to the doctor, and he tested positive for strep.    ARGH!    My other son had strep a few years back & was vomiting on & off - possibly from the meds - so now I'm terrified that D13 will be sick tonight from his meds.      ALSO - double anxiety - we had no school yesterday because of snow - DS10 went over to a friend's house where 5 boys were playing all afternoon - TWO of them were sent home from school vomiting today.    OMG!!!     I am positive DS10 will be sick now during the night from whatever bug they have.


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> Hi ladies!   Having another high anxiety night.   DS13 was sent home from school today with sore throat & fever, and when I picked him up I knew he was sick.   I took him right to the doctor, and he tested positive for strep.    ARGH!    My other son had strep a few years back & was vomiting on & off - possibly from the meds - so now I'm terrified that D13 will be sick tonight from his meds.      ALSO - double anxiety - we had no school yesterday because of snow - DS10 went over to a friend's house where 5 boys were playing all afternoon - TWO of them were sent home from school vomiting today.    OMG!!!     I am positive DS10 will be sick now during the night from whatever bug they have.



TaraPA.....my son has strep too and as long as you make sure they eat something with the medication he should be fine.  Vomiting is a symptom of strep but most kids don't get that.  To ease your fears a little about your son being with those kids yesterday.....with a stomach bug you are only contagious during and after the illness.  Unless they had symptoms then I would try not to worry too much.  Although I would be too.  I was sick last night myself.  Was sooooo nauseous that I had to take a Phenergan and it barely helped.  Thought I was going to toss my cookies but once i fell asleep I was fine.  I am still kind of crummy today but I have stomach issues anyway so I don't think it was a bug.


----------



## TaraPA

Thanks for the pep talk Lukenick1!       He just took the 1st dose of antibiotic with a milkshake - I would never have given him dairy with it but the doc said he should stick to ice cream & milkshakes for 24 hours (THANKS doc!)...so hopefully it will stay down.       I'm more nervous about the younger one catching the bug yesterday (even though I know what you said is true, my anxiety won't go away!)

Sorry your son is sick & that you were almost sick too!    I have gastrointestinal issues myself, but they never include vomiting, so if I'm super nauseous I chalk it up to something I ate or a touch of the bug.


----------



## lukenick1

Your welcome   Thats what this thread is all about.  I should practice what I preach sometimes  Let me know how tonight goes.....


----------



## lukenick1

OMG!!!!!!!  I kid you not, I just got into bed and turned the TV on and the minute it comes on I see people puking.  ***????  It was on NBC the show The Office.  I am a magnet for that


----------



## TaraPA

Ugh I can't believe that's what was on the TV when you turned it on!    Are you re-playing it in your head or are you ok?

The night was quiet, no one got sick, as usual, but I had tons of anxiety trying to fall asleep.


----------



## tiink3rbella

Hello all!

I am new to this thread but most certainly not new to emet. I have had it since before I can even remember. I had high anxiety thru most of my childhood due to being afraid of vomit. I was always afraid of being on buses, going to crowded malls, being some where new and not knowing where the nearest bathroom was, all things I'm sure you all know about very well. I am now almost 23 and I have been on medication (prozac) for my anexiety for about a year and I can honestly say it has helped me a great deal. I dont have the constant fear or worry anymore, I even got over one of my biggest fears of rollercoasters (was always afraid I'd embaress myself and throwup after or see someone else do so) this summer when I went to Six Flags (and might I add that six flags is definitely not even comparable to how wonderful Disney is  ). All though I believe I am not completely over my fear I feel so much better day to day without the constant worry. I was always strongly against medications as I thought I would become a "zombie" and what not but it really has helped.


----------



## lukenick1

tiink3rbella said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am new to this thread but most certainly not new to emet. I have had it since before I can even remember. I had high anxiety thru most of my childhood due to being afraid of vomit. I was always afraid of being on buses, going to crowded malls, being some where new and not knowing where the nearest bathroom was, all things I'm sure you all know about very well. I am now almost 23 and I have been on medication (prozac) for my anexiety for about a year and I can honestly say it has helped me a great deal. I dont have the constant fear or worry anymore, I even got over one of my biggest fears of rollercoasters (was always afraid I'd embaress myself and throwup after or see someone else do so) this summer when I went to Six Flags (and might I add that six flags is definitely not even comparable to how wonderful Disney is  ). All though I believe I am not completely over my fear I feel so much better day to day without the constant worry. I was always strongly against medications as I thought I would become a "zombie" and what not but it really has helped.



Welcome.....as you know there are many of us out there.  I was on Celexa last year and I can honestly say now that it did help my anxiety too.  However, I was a Zombie on it so I came off.  I am so irritable now and know I need something again, but I am afraid to go back to meds.  I would rather deal on my own.  My kids are telling me to go back to the "be nice" pills.


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> Ugh I can't believe that's what was on the TV when you turned it on!    Are you re-playing it in your head or are you ok?
> 
> The night was quiet, no one got sick, as usual, but I had tons of anxiety trying to fall asleep.



Sorry I didnt write back sooner but I never got the email notification of this response??  Anyway, I was disgusted about it but I knew it was scripted so it was fake.  Just kept shaking my head because It follows me.  Just my luck!  The more "quiet" nights you have the less your anxiety will be.  Keep the faith!


----------



## lukenick1

UGH!@!!!  Biggest Loser caught me off guard again!!!!!!!


----------



## wenmc

Deleted


----------



## lukenick1

wenmc said:


> I guess I'm an Emet too.  Although it has come and gone since childhood, it is still a huge fear of mine.  It has now affected my kids, who are 18 and 13, which bothers me the most.  I have always been the one who takes care of them when they have been sick mostly because I feel I'm the one who can do the best job of not spreading it.  I make them stay in their rooms if they have been vomiting which hasn't been working out too well since they have become teens.  I am really persistant about handwashing, etc...  Again since they have become teens, they listen when they want too.  My oldest has a small fear of vomiting such as in movies and in person, really freaks her out at the moment.  My yongest, however, is the same way but fears it so much that she has made herself sick from fear of being sick.  Does that make sense?  For example, she threw up on Christmas morning because she felt a little "off" and became so anxious, she threw up.  Afterwards, she was totally fine.  This has happened a few times in the last couple years.  It really began for her in 2nd grade when a friend of hers threw up all over in the lunch line.  She refused to go back to school and when she did, she was so anxious they had to put cardboard walls around her desk temporarily and was allowing her to use sanitizer whenever she wanted.  That was a really scary time for all of us.  She has since gotten better except for the anxiety sickness.  I don't know what to do and my husband blames me for all of this.



Welcome!  Nobody can understand unless they live with the fear themselves.  It is not your fault


----------



## annie1995

lukenick1 said:


> Welcome!  Nobody can understand unless they live with the fear themselves.  It is not your fault



I totally agree!!  Its not your fault at all


----------



## annie1995

lukenick1 said:


> UGH!@!!!  Biggest Loser caught me off guard again!!!!!!!



What happened, I don't watch that show at all


----------



## TaraPA

wenmc - not your fault at all.   It's our brains, it's IN us, we cannot change it or make it go away.       I feel your pain though, my family teases me all the time about the bowl in the bed.     They just don't get it.   

Brooke - I saw your ticker - when in March are you going & where are you staying?  I'll be there 3/12-16.

High anxiety night for me (they ALL are, I don't know why I act like one is any different than the other).     DS10 has just looked ill for the last 2 days, and is quiet & sluggish.     I made his favorite meal for dinner & he just picked at it.     To me those are all red flags that he will throw up during the night.  I keep asking him if he's ok (which he's thoroughly getting sick of) and he says he's fine, just tired.    "Well why would you be tired if you weren't going to throw up?!?!?!?!?!?!??!"  is what my emet OCD brain is screaming to me.     Any normal mom wouldn't give it a second thought.      I hate this!  It's so unreasonable and I can't make my brain get that!


----------



## lukenick1

annie1995 said:


> What happened, I don't watch that show at all



The people exercise so hard that they sometimes vomit and they will show it!  Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## acejka

I've had quite the 36 hours. 

Woke up nauseated on Sunday, seemed to pass, went to airport to pick up hubby-got very nauseated again-caused small panic attack. 

Left airport went home a little while noticed some pain in my stomach, went out got groceries pain the same. 

Ate a roast beef sandwhich and took a nap. Woke up to increasing pain that lsated frm 2 pm730 pm-no relief unless i passed gas on either end, and got in a hot bath hunched over. Gave up and went to Urgent Care... 

Got sent to the ER with stat orders for a appendix test. 

Around 6 am, after 2 ers, many tests and a contrast ct scan, its announced that I need surgery asap. 

Appendicitis. ugh. 

I've never had surgery because I am scared to throw up afterwards but I didn't really have an option, it was the only way to fix things, and it turns out my appendix did burst as it was being removed and the surgeon said we dodged a bullet and its a good thing they were able to get me in early. 

I was freaking out, of course the witchy nurses ( I avoid female doctors and nurses for the most part-they are usually nasty about my condition and I don't need to deal with it- I will say that I've had a wonderful young female nurse today and 4 other vrious female employees in this hospital have been wonderful-Maybe they are injecting happiness on their lunch hours, ya know i am pretty close to disney and these women have been great.) were laughing about my condition and tellings me it was stupid. 

Anyhow surgery was good, pain is much reducded to just minor after surgery pain and recovery went well. 

And now I don't have an appendix.


----------



## TaraPA

OMG acejka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a weekend you had!   How is your recovery coming along?    That's great that you didn't get sick from the anesthesia.    DH & DS13 have both had several surgeries in the last few years & they threw up every single time from the anesthesia.     The nurses told me this is very very common - well that didn't make it any easier!      I'm so glad you got through it - and that they got your appendix out before it became much more serious.


----------



## acejka

I'm sitting here shaking and in a panic attack writing this. 

In the OR they put a patch behind my ear and told me to leave it on until 24 hours past the surgery. I left it until today, which is 3 days past the surgery. The website says you can do that. 

I experienced no nausea from the stuff they put you under with, and none since then, but I took the patch off today and then I read up on the withdrawl symptoms that lots of people have. 

In a lot of reports online I've found that within 12 hours there is some pretty violent vomiting and naseua. I am lost now, that patch was my security blanket and all of the doctors and nurses I have called trying to get information are like oh yeah well you should be fine if you were going to get sick from the medicines it would have happened by now.. NOBODY UNDERSTANDS. And they don't seem to think anything of the withdrawl symptoms. This is making me very stressed out and upset. So much for sleeping well tonight. I;ll up all night waiting for the nausea and vomitting to start. I hate this. hate hate hate it. And my husband isn't being very supportive about it right now either.


----------



## lukenick1

acejka said:


> I'm sitting here shaking and in a panic attack writing this.
> 
> In the OR they put a patch behind my ear and told me to leave it on until 24 hours past the surgery. I left it until today, which is 3 days past the surgery. The website says you can do that.
> 
> I experienced no nausea from the stuff they put you under with, and none since then, but I took the patch off today and then I read up on the withdrawl symptoms that lots of people have.
> 
> In a lot of reports online I've found that within 12 hours there is some pretty violent vomiting and naseua. I am lost now, that patch was my security blanket and all of the doctors and nurses I have called trying to get information are like oh yeah well you should be fine if you were going to get sick from the medicines it would have happened by now.. NOBODY UNDERSTANDS. And they don't seem to think anything of the withdrawl symptoms. This is making me very stressed out and upset. So much for sleeping well tonight. I;ll up all night waiting for the nausea and vomitting to start. I hate this. hate hate hate it. And my husband isn't being very supportive about it right now either.



Oh No....I'm sorry you are going thru this.  I feel your pain.  Sometimes what we don't know won't hurt us and we are our own worst enemies when it comes to reading up on meds and symptoms.  I think and hope you will be just fine.  Just keep telling yourself you will be.  I know what its like to obsess about it believe me.  I had my own scare today.  Brought my ds7 to the allergist today to have some re testing on food allergies.  Right after they did the pricks on his arm my other ds10 started to feel hot, and nauseous.  Of course I was panicked thinking OMG maybe he will throw up and its a stomach bug.  So i brought him outside the office to get some fresh air.  He asked me to bring him to lie down cuz he felt so bad.  By the time I got him back to the room he was sweating profusely and lethargic.  He told me he had blurred vision and a hard time hearing.  I was FREAKED out!  Got the allergist and asked him to come check my son.  When he took one look at him he put the trash can next to him and started taking his vitals.  I was praying he did not throw up and would be ok.  What kind of mother would I be if I ran out of the room when my son was so ill like that.  Anyway turns out he had a vasovagal response.  Which is a term they using for fainting.  He must have been bothered by the needles they used to do the allergy pricks with on his little brother.  He ended up coming around within a 1/2 hour and we left.  Thank God he never threw up and he is ok.  I was so worried about his health first and foremost.


----------



## Elmo9607

TaraPA said:


> OMG acejka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What a weekend you had!   How is your recovery coming along?    That's great that you didn't get sick from the anesthesia.    DH & DS13 have both had several surgeries in the last few years & they threw up every single time from the anesthesia.     The nurses told me this is very very common - well that didn't make it any easier!      I'm so glad you got through it - and that they got your appendix out before it became much more serious.




When I had knee surgery I woke up from anesthesia feeling sooo nauseated they had to give me a special solution in my IV to keep me from getting sick.  Oh it was AWFUL!   I have never felt so sick without actually being sick


----------



## acejka

I really am my own worst enemy when it goes to getting online and reading things I shouldn't. I would have probably never notifced anything if I wasn't looking for every little twinge from my stomach. 

I did go to the doctor and get zofran just in case. I'm trying to wait it out and take it if I do feel sick, but every fiber in my being wants to rip the package open and just take it as a precaution. 

I think I am having a little withdrawl, I'm feeling a little light headed, but hopefully it will end there. Most of the withdrawl symptoms aren't supposed to show up until after 24 hours after removing the patch. 

I hope I have nothing. I don't understand how cruisers can swear by them if they have such a bad withdrawl. I generally tolerate medicines well, so I'm praying this goes the same. 

I need to rest so bad and my eyes are tired but I'm trying to stay awake, that way I won't be woken from sleep to be sick. 


This sucks and I hate living like this.

Enough about me, I'm glad your son was ok lukenick!


----------



## TaraPA

Sorry to both of you ladies that are/were giong through this today.     I feel your pain, I truly do.       No one understands this unreasonable anxiety except for those of us that are in the same boat!


----------



## TaraPA

Ok my turn to vent...DH & DS10 just came in from wrestling practice where once again, a kid threw up all over the mat during practice.    Ugh ugh ugh!!      That sent my brain into high anxiety mode once again...I'll be watching DS like a hawk....and be up all night waiting....waiting....listening...


----------



## arminnie

lukenick1 said:


> Have they ever talked to you about a procedure called Nissan Fundoplication?? If your son suffers from that much reflux, it is definitely not healthy for his esophageal lining and the acid could cause serious damage.


I have had this procedure done. In fact that's why this thread caught my eye.  

I do have a fear of needing to vomit, but I am not an emet.  I recognize the panic and fear that you all are experiencing is real and how serious it is.  What I have is a concern that my body might try to vomit, because physically I cannot. 

When I had gallbladder problems my body spent 24 hours trying to vomit, but absolutely being unable to do so.  It was horrible - but in no way involved panic or anxiety. Mine is a concern of what I will do if my body tries to expel something because it is NOT going to happen.  I just worry about how we are going to be able to stop the body from trying and trying to something it cannot do.  That certainty that I will never vomit might be comforting to some of you.

But I do agree that reflux is very serious.  It can do a lot of damage that really increases the risk of esophageal cancer.  But a good gastro can monitor.  That's why I had the procedure done.

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## ead79

Hello, I wanted to join in and introduce myself.

I am what I guess you might call a recovering emetophobic for lack of a better description.

It all started for me back around 1997 when I was in high school and got a really bad 2-week stomach bug. Yuck! After that, I was panicked at the mere thought of getting sick to my stomach.

My fear primarily shows up as extreme germ phobia. In my mind, it made all the sense in the world to wash my hands dozens of times a day to be sure to get all the potential germs off. Basically I had gotten to the point where I spent a huge portion of my time in fear of getting sick. It was controlling my life and robbing me of joy and a normal life. I wouldnt have people over to my house in case they brought in germs, I couldnt eat so much as a potato chip without washing my hands first (even if I had just washed them 15 minutes earlier), if I heard someone mention feeling sick I would immediately break out in a sweat and mentally go through a list of anything I might have come in contact with that they touched, and much more. I was constantly panic-stricken, and even my favorite thinghand washingno longer calmed me down.

So after years of struggling, I went to see a therapist who specializes in anxiety disorders. Essentially I have emetophobia that manifests itself as a type of OCD called contamination OCD. Its not the sort of OCD where I have to flip a light switch off and on a set number of times, but more of a way of looking at the world as contaminated with germs that I must go to crazy lengths to avoid.

My therapist was so wonderful and has made a HUGE difference! I saw her for a little over a year, and she helped me face my fears in small, manageable steps. My biggest fear was that she would force me to do something terrible like take ipecac to make myself sick or touch vomit or something crazy like that. When I heard that the way you treat anxiety disorders is exposure/response prevention I immediately thought it meant something awful. Fortunately that is NOT true at all! Basically we just started with something really simple I could handle. I think one of my first tasks was to step on stains in the carpet at work. You see, in my mind, I had to constantly watch out for stains because they might be from throw up. This had really gotten to be unbearable and way too much work, so I chose to start with that first. Baby steps, for sure, but the success with small things helped me tackle things that were much bigger to me. 

For example, I just hosted the first birthday party for my nephew (my life-long best friends son). This involved having about 25 people at my houseincluding germy little kids. And I wasnt freaked out about it! What a change!

While certain things still do freak me out, Im able to cope now so much better. And I know that if something does freak me out, I can and will cope better the next time around. 

Im sorry to babble on for so long! I just wanted to share my experience with folks who understand.


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome ead79!     Sounds like you had a lot of the same anxieties that many of us have as well.    So glad to hear that it's gotten better for you!


----------



## lisa6373

I can't believe I stumbled upon this thread, I had no idea there was a name for what my DD6 seems to have! She has always had what we would call a weak stomach, she doesn't have to be "sick" persay to vomit. Well I guess it's been within the last 6 months or so that she started asking us "Am I going to throw-up?" It's especially bad at night and we have seen her decrease the amount of food she eats in the evenings. As a matter of fact I'm awake now because she woke me up at 3am upset saying she felt like she was going to throw-up. Usually all it takes is me telling her she's fine and she's not going to but then I think about how bad it's going to be when/if she actually does.  Id say it's probably been 9 months to a year since she has vomited. She has a host of other phobias as well and I keep saying I need to talk to her pediatrician about it but I guess I'm afraid of labeling her


----------



## tiink3rbella

TaraPA said:


> Brooke - I saw your ticker - when in March are you going & where are you staying?  I'll be there 3/12-16.



HEy! I will be there staying at POP! (for my first time) March 5-11th (Just missing you by one day!)


Bad news everyone. I had gotten a stomach bug on Saturday! Woke up at 4am threw up all over my bedspread( Washed the darn thing twice and I still am not using it, instead I will probably go out and buy a new one so bad memories wont come back!) and my boyfriend kinda just hopped out of the bed and ran away! (later on he said he was half asleep and didnt realizeGee thanks!) I got sick a few more times that day and then the rest of my family got the bug. I am usually prone to stomach bugs but not this time. I was not TOO scared so happy to say because after I got sick I felt so much better everytime, and I knew that when I felt it coming Id soon be feeling better. Still a bit scared to eat anything heavy even though it has been a few days, I did have pancakes though which were amazingly delicious after being on the good old cracker and gingerale diet for a few days. This bug is going around alot of places so everyone should take good precaution, washing their hands often and if you have visitors over who were sick lysol will be your best friend!


----------



## TaraPA

Oh no Brooke!!!!!!!!!!!    That's awful that you all had the bug.     That would be a nightmare to me.    But you survived it & all that goes with it - yay!!!

The rest of my group is heading down on the 11th.    I don't go more than 4 nights without the kids, so I'm just going the 12th-16th.     But then I'm turning around & going back with the kids 3/22-28.  DH has a conference at The Dolphin from the 20th-25th so we're staying in his room & then just extending the stay after the conference.   

My biggest fear while I'm gone is....yes, you guessed it, that my kids will throw up during the night!  DH does NOT do vomit - AT ALL - so I stress about how he'd handle the clean-up.         Once one of my boys threw up on the bathroom floor while I was out of town for a few hours - he just put a towel over it & closed the door til I got home.     Um, he can't do that for 5 days!     I have so much anxiety over this that the night before I leave I will be up all night thinking I'm going to cancel the trip.      DS13 DID throw up once when I was in Disney with DS10 - DH called me at 10pm to tell me- but thankfully 99% of it was in the toilet.    He made DS13 clean the rest up - argh!     I will go as far as to put an old blanket over their pillow & bedding while I'm gone so that if it does happen, DH can just throw out the bedding.     OMG reading this back just sounds so NUTS!


----------



## lukenick1

Oh NO
I'm sorry you were sick but i'm glad you got thru it ok.  Ugh, my worst nightmare!  I hate winter!


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> Oh no Brooke!!!!!!!!!!!    That's awful that you all had the bug.     That would be a nightmare to me.    But you survived it & all that goes with it - yay!!!
> 
> The rest of my group is heading down on the 11th.    I don't go more than 4 nights without the kids, so I'm just going the 12th-16th.     But then I'm turning around & going back with the kids 3/22-28.  DH has a conference at The Dolphin from the 20th-25th so we're staying in his room & then just extending the stay after the conference.
> 
> My biggest fear while I'm gone is....yes, you guessed it, that my kids will throw up during the night!  DH does NOT do vomit - AT ALL - so I stress about how he'd handle the clean-up.         Once one of my boys threw up on the bathroom floor while I was out of town for a few hours - he just put a towel over it & closed the door til I got home.     Um, he can't do that for 5 days!     I have so much anxiety over this that the night before I leave I will be up all night thinking I'm going to cancel the trip.      DS13 DID throw up once when I was in Disney with DS10 - DH called me at 10pm to tell me- but thankfully 99% of it was in the toilet.    He made DS13 clean the rest up - argh!     I will go as far as to put an old blanket over their pillow & bedding while I'm gone so that if it does happen, DH can just throw out the bedding.     OMG reading this back just sounds so NUTS!



Your not NUTS!   Its a real disease!  Stop feeling bad about it, you are not alone.  I feel for you and don't think you should have to live this way.  Is there a counselor you can talk to, they can teach you ways of training your mind to think more positive and worry/obsess less.  I know I need one!


----------



## TaraPA

lukenick1 said:


> Is there a counselor you can talk to, they can teach you ways of training your mind to think more positive and worry/obsess less.  I know I need one!



I was kinda hoping venting here all the time would be all the counseling I need!!   LOL!!     I does help to come here & type this crazy stuff & have people understand.      It really does.      We're all a bunch of very normal adults but our brains just have crossed wires over vomit issues!


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> I was kinda hoping venting here all the time would be all the counseling I need!!   LOL!!     I does help to come here & type this crazy stuff & have people understand.      It really does.      We're all a bunch of very normal adults but our brains just have crossed wires over vomit issues!



This is true Tara...I hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## TaraPA

Good Lord NO you didn't offend me!!      It feels good to come here & type it all out.      My BFF knows I have some emet issues, but not to the extent that it is.      She makes jokes about the bowl by the bed & when I tried to explain my anxiety when we go to WDW (she goes with me) she just laughed & "ok so what's the worst case scenario - your kid pukes all over the house & DH just puts towels over it til you get home - no one will die from that."    So I stopped talking to her about it.       

I'm off work today & surfing The DIS - ahhhh life is good!


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> Good Lord NO you didn't offend me!!      It feels good to come here & type it all out.      My BFF knows I have some emet issues, but not to the extent that it is.      She makes jokes about the bowl by the bed & when I tried to explain my anxiety when we go to WDW (she goes with me) she just laughed & "ok so what's the worst case scenario - your kid pukes all over the house & DH just puts towels over it til you get home - no one will die from that."    So I stopped talking to her about it.
> 
> I'm off work today & surfing The DIS - ahhhh life is good!



As much as it seems like she is discounting your fear she is right.  She is trying to help you see that nothing bad will come out of it so you should try to focus on the fact that you are away from your sleepless nights at home and on vacation!  I know its easier said than done beleive me, I try to remind myself that I won't die if I get sick but the fear is always there.  
I get what your feeling...my son was invited to a Celtics game in Boston last weekend and its about 1.5 hours drive from home.  I was so worried he would feel car sick and panic without me.  I worried so much I gave the kid dramamine before he left so he wouldnt be car sick.


----------



## tiink3rbella

Thank you everyone I feel so much better!! phew!

by the way It's a form of OCD. We all have our little ways that we think will prevent throwing up and tricks that it becomes a ritual. So nobody is "Crazy" or "nuts" we all worry about it. For me I always need to carry a bottle of fresh water if I am going somewhere new, in case I get nauseas at least I can slowly sip my water and feel better. I watched a special on OCD I think it was on MTV and one of the girls at emet she always was washing her hands and stuff so she wouldn't get sick. 

PS, Tara OMG I cant believe your husband would just put a towel over it! Thts so unfair to you


----------



## TaraPA

FYI - I couldn't find the old thread (vomit warnings on TV shows) - but I'm watching an old rerun of Sex And the City & Carrie just threw up (after finding the engagement ring in Aiden's bag) - and they showed it all!

I have such a nervous stomach tonight - my 13-yr old has been begging to be dropped off, unsupervised, with his friends at the local ice skating rink.     I've always said no but the other moms all seem to let their kids do it, so DH said let him.     I'm a nervous wreck!       I did talk to the mom that took them & is picking them up & she said she drops her kids off there all the time & seemed like it was no big deal.       And you know what the crazy thing is that I'm most nervous about??   Yep  - that he will somehow get into some alcohol & throw up.       He's a level-headed kid, and he is almost 14, and I've taught him well - BUT - he's also an impressionable kid that will do anything to impress his friends to try & act cool!      He should be home around 10:30, I am literally pacing the floor & will be til he comes home!


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> FYI - I couldn't find the old thread (vomit warnings on TV shows) - but I'm watching an old rerun of Sex And the City & Carrie just threw up (after finding the engagement ring in Aiden's bag) - and they showed it all!
> 
> I have such a nervous stomach tonight - my 13-yr old has been begging to be dropped off, unsupervised, with his friends at the local ice skating rink.     I've always said no but the other moms all seem to let their kids do it, so DH said let him.     I'm a nervous wreck!       I did talk to the mom that took them & is picking them up & she said she drops her kids off there all the time & seemed like it was no big deal.       And you know what the crazy thing is that I'm most nervous about??   Yep  - that he will somehow get into some alcohol & throw up.       He's a level-headed kid, and he is almost 14, and I've taught him well - BUT - he's also an impressionable kid that will do anything to impress his friends to try & act cool!      He should be home around 10:30, I am literally pacing the floor & will be til he comes home!



Tara..... How in the world will they have alcohol at the skating rink???  OMG at 13??  Ugh!  Mine are only 10 and 7 is this what I have to look forward to?


----------



## TaraPA

I'm sure there's none at the rink but anyone can go to this open skate from 8-10pm - I'm sure some teenager could sneak some in!!!    I know, my mind is in OVERDRIVE!     He's probably sitting there making burping & farting noises with his friends, totally oblivious to the sex, drugs & rock & roll going on around him LOL!!!!!!


----------



## ColoradoK

Hi all...I'm so glad I stumbled across this thread last night.  I'm so glad there are at least a few others who get it...who get what this is like.  

All my life I was never a fan of puking (who is, really?) but I managed.  I even got to the point where I could work in a hospital and be around it all the time (laboring women puke a bunch).  

Anyway, fairly recently this turned into a real phobia for me...more like what Tara is describing. On 12/1 my oldest son (now 6) suddenly threw up all over me and the booth at a restaurant.  He was so sick and throwing up every 20 minutes complaining of bad stomach pain.  So I took him in to urgent care hoping they could rule out appendicitis and send us home.  Unfortunately, ruling it out was not as easy as I had hoped and we were there overnight.  My husband was home with our other two including the baby who still liked to nurse at night...and there I was stuck at the hospital with the oldest in the car with the car seats.  Traumatic.  It ended up that my son had strep causing "mesenteric adenitis" which mimics appendicitis.  He wasn't contagious (well, except for the strep) and he didn't need surgery. Whew...but starting that next day, I myself was getting nauseated every afternoon.  I was finding myself terrified that at any moment, one of my three would get sick, or worse...all at the same time.  And that I'd be sick too...as a stay at home mom who doesn't get to have sick days.  

I have lost 18 pounds since that day: December 1st.  Just from my anxiety over it all.  I'm constantly watching them for signs of illness.  Constantly checking their foreheads for fevers.  I use a baby monitor even though the oldest two are now 6 and almost 4...I need to be able to hear them call me if they feel sick or hear them throwing up.  I was always "cautious" about germs but now I try not to go anywhere like playing at the McD's playland and I even find myself avoiding the grocery store if I can.  When we get in the car after school or shopping I make everyone use hand sanitizer and then we wash when we get home.  

Hearing about everyone getting the stomach bug lately has made this horrible.  I had to stop going to Facebook for awhile because I could not handle the status updates of FB friends reporting their own or their kids' stomach bugs.  If I see that one of my son's preschool classmates isn't there I start to fret about them being absent for a stomach bug and when the last time we were around them was.  I don't live in fear of them getting colds, or cancer, but I do that they'll suddenly have a contagious stomach bug.  The surprise element of it all is what gets me.  And like many of you, I'm also a "control freak".

My husband would never "allow" me to make the kids sleep with bowls by their beds...just because of what it would do to them making them fearful freaks like me LOL.  But as they are so young to NEVER make it to a toilet, I do have their beds double-made in the hopes I can just peel off the top puked-on layers.

I recently began seeing a therapist who helped me realize the control part of all of this is huge for me...funny, if I had found this thread when it started I would've realized that for a lot less money.  Anyway, we're at the point now where I'm doing EMDR and seeing how that goes.

So, I'm sorry this is long but wanted to introduce myself and my own version of emetophobia.  Thanks for listening!


----------



## TaraPA

Hi Kristin!

I think I could have written your thread myself.    Our emet sound idenitcal!   The part about doubling up on the bedding - yep - I do that too.      I have waterproof mattress pads doubled up too.     Anytime I think the kids look pale or have a headache at night I put a beach towel over their pillow.      DS13 has bunk beds & recently built a fort covering it all up so he's enclosed - of course I worry every night that he will be sick & not be able to get out of his fort fast enough to get to the bathroom!

Kristin it sounds like you have some post traumatic stress after your Dec. 1 incident.     My emet got so much worse after a stomach bug incident, which ironically, was also Dec. 1st (but in 2006).       I woke up around midnight to DS10 (6 at the time) crying & calling me - and I could hear him throwing up.     I ran over & had to walk through it (it was dark), he was projectile vomiting _everywhere_.    We're talking walls, floors, bed, nightstand, toys, all over him, I was standing in it, etc.      I grabbed his trash can & tried to comfort him.    At that very moment I hear DS 13 (9 at the time) call me - "mom - I just threw up in my bed!"    I had no idea what to do, DS10 was still throwing up & was sobbing & I didn't want to leave him.      So I call out to DH  that I needed some towels & some help - he calls back - 'I can't - I'm in the bathroom throwing up."    It was a NIGHTMARE.      My first thought was food poisoning - I mean what are the chances that 3 out of the 4 of us all start vomiting within 5 min. of each other??      

My adrenaline must have kicked in.     I calmed the little one down & led him to the bathroom where I started the tub (he was covered in puke).      I went to the older one's room, and of course he slept in the top bunk that night, and it was all over him, the bedding & he must have put his head out over the edge of the bed because it was all over the floor & bottom bunk too.     I helped him down & to another bathroom (thank GOD we have 5 bathrooms because DH was in ours still sick!)     Clean up was horrible.    It took all night to wash & re-wash everything.     Once the kids were out of the tubs I put the really bad bedding in them & rinsed them in there, before putting them in the washer.     I cleaned the rugs & other things as best I could for the night.     The older one never threw up again,  but the younger one kept it up til 6am, along with DH.     I never got sick.     It was my 1st week at my new job, and I called & left a message around 6am that I hadn't been to bed yet & had 3 sick family members & couldn't make it in.      By 8 DH said just go to work, he was obviously not going to work either & would look after the boys since they had stopped throwing up.    I ended up going in to work 30 min. late & got written up for it.    I was so mad.    I know rules are rules but I was a ZOMBIE & exhausted & started to cry!    

After that is when my night time emet really kicked into overdrive.     Every single night I am watching the kids, asking how they feel, and have trouble falling asleep because I'm listening for them to call me or be sick.     If they even look a little ill or say they have a headache or act tired I'm a nervous wreck.       Kristin I see you use baby monitor to listen for your kids - I don't see that as strange at all.    I'd do it too but DH would have a cow (like yours & the bowls!)  

Ok rambling as usual...Kristin welcome & I'm so glad you joined us.  If you can share anything helpful from your therapy sessions please do!


----------



## lukenick1

Welcome Kristen...
All I can say Is WOW!  I cannot imagine what you went thru and Tara, your scene from 12/1/06 sounds like a scene from a horror movie!  I would have DIED!  I am glad to say that although my emet is the fear of me vomiting or someone else vomiting it doesn't keep me up at night worrying.  I do other things to avoid it like not bringing my kids to many public places in the winter months and making them constantly wash their hands.  The only way to catch the stomach bug is by swallowing it.  So keeping hands out of your mouth is best!  I cringe when I see people lick their fingers at a restaurant or when handling money.....eeewww.  I NEVER put my hands in my mouth EVER!  Im so sorry you are dealing with this because although my case is a little different I do suffer as well.  Tara, sounds to me that your family had stomach poisoning for sure.  Very coincidential.  They also could have contracted Norovirus from food.  All it takes is someone sick handling their food without gloves.  Someone who has been ill with Norovirus is contagious for up to 5 days after they become well again.  It remains in their feces.  n  To think people are handling food without washing their hands after using the bathroom is disturbing!


----------



## ColoradoK

Wow, Tara...that does sound like a nightmare!  On my 29th birthday a few years back me, my oldest, and my husband were all puking all day.  My other son was only 5 months old at the time and we had to call my mom who lives about an hour away to come take care of the baby...and us!

I think a huge part of my fear getting worse as the day goes on has to do with the surprise of it happening when I'm asleep, you know?  And that my husband does not hear the kids in the night so very much.  So I feel like I'm on my own, that I won't sleep, and that he'll still go to work the next day.

When my son was sick recently I found myself not wanting to comfort him much and snuggle him, etc because I was so afraid I'd somehow pass the germs on either to myself or to the other kids, especially the baby, when she was nursing.  I have a lot of guilt over being a bit sterile in his "time of need".  When we were in the hospital it was better because I knew I wouldn't be going back and forth between the kids and I could lay next to him and hold him and such.  When we got home even though I was leaking milk all down the front of my shirt from not pumping or nursing for so long, my son and I hopped in the shower before I would even greet my other children. 

I feel so glad to have stumbled across this thread, I can't even tell you.  Especially since Tara and I sound so much alike in this particular phobia and the attitudes of our husbands towards it all.  It's like Tara is my lost soul sista. 

I also wanted to add that, again like Tara, my boys are both "pukers" as well.  My oldest has a very sensitive gag reflex and so if he's coughing a bunch he'll gag and throw up...if he is jumping on the couch and chokes on his spit...he'll throw up.  As a toddler when he'd tantrum he'd scream from so far back in his throat that he'd gag and throw up (on purpose, I think because he'd get attention).  My middle kid seems to have a few sensory issues...well, with touch only.  Like he'll gag if he's touching something he isn't expecting or finds unpleasant....examples: our friends didn't have a towel in their guest bathroom so my husband had him use the linen shower curtain to dry his hands and it made him gag because it wasn't the texture he was expecting.  Or he had some breastmilk on his finger once and gagged till it was gone.  We made butter at home around Thanksgiving and we wanted to sample it so the boys and I all stuck our fingers in the jar...but because it didn't feel like butter we buy at the store it made him gag.  I had him run to the bathroom to wash his hands but he ended up throwing up on the way there.  It's quite strange.  He doesn't have any other sensory issues and he could've touched the shower curtain without gagging IF he wasn't expecting a terry cloth towel.  It's so weird but not weird enough that he needs therapy.  Till I screw him up that is. LOL


----------



## TaraPA

LOL Kristin - Sista!!!

DS10 is back from the wrestling tournament & looks tired & pale & just picked at the Pizza Hut pizza that he begged for.      That's 3 red flags in my book!    Ok anyone else would say he's exhausted from being up at 6am & wrestling all day - but my OCD brain is going into panic mode thinking - he must be getting sick, he's going to throw up.   Now I'll be watching him like a hawk all afternoon.


----------



## ColoradoK

Oh no, Tara!!!  I'd be doing the same thing as you!  Totally.

Let me ask you this...do you try any "techniques" to help your anxiety when this stuff happens?  I have a few things I try but even if I'm not running through all the "what ifs" in my head, I still feel tense when days like you're having come up.  I first contacted my therapist right around Christmas and she couldn't see me till the new year but took the time on the phone to tell me a few things like the obvious deep breathing a few times a day even when not feeling anxious...didn't help ME much (I don't think) but still thought I'd mention it on the off chance you haven't tried anything in the last 4 years LOL.  She also mentioned "thought stopping" which you could probably Google and it total common sense.  Like you, the scenarios I could run through in my head would drive me mad.  I was so terrified the week before Christmas that we'd all be sick for the holiday.  My husband was like, "whats the big deal?  so we're sick"  He doesn't get it!  Anyway, none of these techniques are a total cure, of course, but I am doing a lot better than I was when I'd be moaning in bed every evening not able to eat dinner or bathe my children and who knows why.  Could be that stuff in combination with the EMDR adn the talking to a therapist...and now you guys!  I'll take whatever I can get!


----------



## tiink3rbella

Kristin-

Not sure how old your son is but you guys might have problems once hes ready to visit the dentist! I'm a dental assistant for the hygienists so I take the kids xrays and such and some of the kids (and even adults) who have bad gag reflex get really freaked out about the xrays. Also every visit the kids get fluoride treatment which is a paste they place in a foam tray and it has to sit in their mouth for one minute. Alot of kids get sick because they dont like the texture or may swallow it (which hurts their tummys). Our dentist office allows parents to request if they want flouride 1x a year instead of 2, and you can even ask for xrays every 2 years instead of every year. Just thought I'd let you know what to expect if you have not yet been to the dentist with your son.


----------



## tiink3rbella

TaraPA said:


> FYI - I couldn't find the old thread (vomit warnings on TV shows) - but I'm watching an old rerun of Sex And the City & Carrie just threw up (after finding the engagement ring in Aiden's bag) - and they showed it all!



I dont know the one for TV shows but I use IMDB.com and check out if theres a movie I want to see most of the time they write if someone throws up in the Parental Guide on that certain movie


----------



## ColoradoK

tiink3rbella said:


> Kristin-
> 
> Not sure how old your son is but you guys might have problems once hes ready to visit the dentist! I'm a dental assistant for the hygienists so I take the kids xrays and such and some of the kids (and even adults) who have bad gag reflex get really freaked out about the xrays. Also every visit the kids get fluoride treatment which is a paste they place in a foam tray and it has to sit in their mouth for one minute. Alot of kids get sick because they dont like the texture or may swallow it (which hurts their tummys). Our dentist office allows parents to request if they want flouride 1x a year instead of 2, and you can even ask for xrays every 2 years instead of every year. Just thought I'd let you know what to expect if you have not yet been to the dentist with your son.



He just turned 6...and xrays were indeed a problem!   We have not been back in a long time because I no longer like the pediatric dentist we were seeing.  Not many specific to peds are on our insurance.  Gotta get on that.  But thanks for the tips about those requests! 

Tara, how did DS do in the night?  

I just read the facebook status of some of our close local friends and it said, "Isn't there a law somewhere that says mom and kids can't be vomiting at the same time when Dad is out of town?"  Ack!!!!  My worst fear!  The tummy bug is still strong in our area


----------



## TaraPA

Kristin - everyone was fine last night - as usual it was just my mind in overdrive.     I could come on here every night & tell you reasons why I think they will be sick during the night, and most of them are ridiculous!  

The stomach bug is really bad around here too.    The wrestling team has passed it around every single week.     When DH is away for work I find excuses to keep the kids home from practice - just because I don't want them getting the germs.      I guess you could call that one of my OCD rituals - avoiding paces where they could come in contact with the stomach bug.       

DS13 has vomited at the dentist at least 3-4 times.     DS10 hasn't yet - but going there is a huge source of anxiety for me - solely for the reason that I'm afraid they will vomit.     

A whole other topic - who has survived teenagers?    Man I am really disliking my 13-yr-old this weekend & it's stressing me out.      DH & I just went in his room to lay down the law for today & all we got was attitude & back talk.       Man my mom would have slapped me across the face for talking to her like that!      DH took his cell away for the day for the big mouth - which just caused him to give us more attitude.     Don't teens get it - follow the rules, be respectful & we won't have to punish you?!?!?!?!?!?     Those are my only requests - follow the rules & be respectful.    He can't do either & wonders why he's always in trouble!!!!    He's only 13 - I have many many years ahead of this!    A lot of it is CONTROL issues - which goes back to the emet - I feel the need to control my 13-year old, and he of course thinks he should control ME.      It's a viscious cycle!


----------



## lukenick1

Tara.....my 10 year old and I butt heads big time!  I'm sure it will only get worse from here on out.  He cannot understand why we have a problem with him playing xbox all day???


----------



## ead79

ColoradoK said:


> Oh no, Tara!!!  I'd be doing the same thing as you!  Totally.
> 
> Let me ask you this...do you try any "techniques" to help your anxiety when this stuff happens?  I have a few things I try but even if I'm not running through all the "what ifs" in my head, I still feel tense when days like you're having come up.  I first contacted my therapist right around Christmas and she couldn't see me till the new year but took the time on the phone to tell me a few things like the obvious deep breathing a few times a day even when not feeling anxious...didn't help ME much (I don't think) but still thought I'd mention it on the off chance you haven't tried anything in the last 4 years LOL.  She also mentioned "thought stopping" which you could probably Google and it total common sense.  Like you, the scenarios I could run through in my head would drive me mad.  I was so terrified the week before Christmas that we'd all be sick for the holiday.  My husband was like, "whats the big deal?  so we're sick"  He doesn't get it!  Anyway, none of these techniques are a total cure, of course, but I am doing a lot better than I was when I'd be moaning in bed every evening not able to eat dinner or bathe my children and who knows why.  Could be that stuff in combination with the EMDR adn the talking to a therapist...and now you guys!  I'll take whatever I can get!



My big coping mechanism was hand washing. But over time it stopped calming me down, not to mention my hands were all cracked and raw from being washes so many times. 

The whole deep breathing thing didn't work for me at all--I couldn't stop my mind from running through a list of every possible way that I could've come in contact with the sick person. Fortunately my therapy has helped a ton with that, so my mind doesn't run through a huge list of things automatically anymore.

One of the first things I did in therapy was to make a list of everything that scared me germ-wise. Stuff like not having company over in case they brought in germs, not touching stuff at the mall when shopping, etc. We started with something I thought I could handle, and the success in facing that task helped me move on to bigger stuff over time. We would periodically re-number my list of how much different things bothered me (on a scale of 1 to 100), and it's amazing how much stuff went down from successes with small stuff.


----------



## ColoradoK

Last night was rough for me.  My almost 4 year old said, "I don't want to eat my dinner" and "my tummy hurts".  

Immediately I was on high alert and so anxious...I start shaking and get nauseated myself and have to hit the bathroom a few times.  I went to bed right after my kids did just to keep myself from thinking so much.  

I'm anxious to get to therapy this week.


----------



## tiink3rbella

TaraPA said:


> A whole other topic - who has survived teenagers?    Man I am really disliking my 13-yr-old this weekend & it's stressing me out.      DH & I just went in his room to lay down the law for today & all we got was attitude & back talk.       Man my mom would have slapped me across the face for talking to her like that!      DH took his cell away for the day for the big mouth - which just caused him to give us more attitude.     Don't teens get it - follow the rules, be respectful & we won't have to punish you?!?!?!?!?!?     Those are my only requests - follow the rules & be respectful.    He can't do either & wonders why he's always in trouble!!!!    He's only 13 - I have many many years ahead of this!    A lot of it is CONTROL issues - which goes back to the emet - I feel the need to control my 13-year old, and he of course thinks he should control ME.      It's a viscious cycle!



I hate to admit it, but I myself was a handful as a teen, never did drugs or drink but it was me sneaking out of the house, boyfriends who weren't up to my moms standards and my attitude that would have my mom pulling her hair out and threatening to send me to live with other family members. However now that I am 22 it has gotten better. I see where she is right and know better and my mom is now one of my best friends. I wish I didnt cause my mom all the trouble I did but thats part of being a teenager


----------



## NixiePixie

I never knew there was an actual name for this!! I have been scared of people vomiting my whole entire life. I went to school to be a nurse (LOL), but have put it on hold because I have yet to find an area I can work in that doesn't involve people vomiting. I wanted to be a lactation consultant , but was warned that I would come across women that were sick from the meds after a csection. I am not sure I will continue the certification process. I have tried to desensitize myself by watching videos of people vomiting on Youtube. Hasn't worked. It practically gives me a panic attack. I cannot be around someone who is going to vomit. I completely panic. I have to get away. If I couldn't get away from the situation, I am sure I would completely freak out. I go to great lengths to make sure I am not in that situation. I don't go to bars. I don't go to amusement parks. I refuse to ride in a car with people who say they get carsick. We do have an up and coming Disney vacation planned. I am completely nervous that I will be around someone that gets sick. I am not letting my family ride rides that I think could cause motion sickness like the teacups or Mission Space. Just thinking about this is starting to get me panicky. My family thinks I am crazy and makes fun of me, but I truly can't help it.


----------



## lukenick1

NixiePixie said:


> I never knew there was an actual name for this!! I have been scared of people vomiting my whole entire life. I went to school to be a nurse (LOL), but have put it on hold because I have yet to find an area I can work in that doesn't involve people vomiting. I wanted to be a lactation consultant , but was warned that I would come across women that were sick from the meds after a csection. I am not sure I will continue the certification process. I have tried to desensitize myself by watching videos of people vomiting on Youtube. Hasn't worked. It practically gives me a panic attack. I cannot be around someone who is going to vomit. I completely panic. I have to get away. If I couldn't get away from the situation, I am sure I would completely freak out. I go to great lengths to make sure I am not in that situation. I don't go to bars. I don't go to amusement parks. I refuse to ride in a car with people who say they get carsick. We do have an up and coming Disney vacation planned. I am completely nervous that I will be around someone that gets sick. I am not letting my family ride rides that I think could cause motion sickness like the teacups or Mission Space. Just thinking about this is starting to get me panicky. My family thinks I am crazy and makes fun of me, but I truly can't help it.



Welcome!!!  I am just like you.  I am petrified of someone vomiting.  I automatically get that flight response and I run!  I have no control over it.  Its just my immediate reaction.  I feel horrible that I run away from my own children if they are sick.  I think my oldest has developed this fear from seeing my reaction.  I have tried so hard not to let them in on my secret but my body language alone is a dead give away .  I will eventually tell my son who is now 10 about my phobia so he understands why i am not able to comfort him when he is vomiting.  Can you handle yourself being sick?  I have shear panic when I feel like vomiting too.  I also avoid amusement parks, emergency rooms, car pooling, boats, etc.  Not a good way to live because I become a hermit all winter long while the stomach bug is out


----------



## NixiePixie

I am not too bad if I am sick myself. Of course, I will do everything in my power not to get sick because I hate the feeling of vomiting. I will repeat in my head over and over "mind over matter", take big deep breaths, try and convince myself I am not sick, etc. to try and not get sick. In the end, I probably end up making myself sicker. 

I know the feeling of being "on high alert".  My oldest son had/has a very weak cardiac sphincter (top valve on stomach that keeps it closed). If he eats too much or too fast, it can all come back up. There have been numerous times where I have sent him to the bathroom "just incase" because I thought he looked slightly green. 

I wish I didn't want to run everytime my kids get sick. I wish I could be one of those moms that hold their heads or bring them a cool, wet rag. I just can't.


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome to our club Nixie Pixie LOL!!!!!

While we were watching The Grammy Awards on Sunday as a family my sons were looking at the huge theater & said wow wouldn't it be fun to be there....I swear to you my VERY FIRST thought was "OMG no way one of them would throw up in that huge crowded theater."     

I also have anxiety on buses, in crowds (YES especially at WDW!) at kid's birthday parties, sporting events, etc.    I am constantly watching and scoping everyone out to see if they look funny, are eating too much junk, etc.     I make sure I know where the bathroom is, where the nearest garbage can is, etc.     It's like my mental ritual.     It's draining.


----------



## ColoradoK

NixiePixie said:


> I never knew there was an actual name for this!! I have been scared of people vomiting my whole entire life. I went to school to be a nurse (LOL), but have put it on hold because I have yet to find an area I can work in that doesn't involve people vomiting. I wanted to be a lactation consultant , but was warned that I would come across women that were sick from the meds after a csection. I am not sure I will continue the certification process. I have tried to desensitize myself by watching videos of people vomiting on Youtube. Hasn't worked. It practically gives me a panic attack. I cannot be around someone who is going to vomit. I completely panic. I have to get away. If I couldn't get away from the situation, I am sure I would completely freak out. I go to great lengths to make sure I am not in that situation. I don't go to bars. I don't go to amusement parks. I refuse to ride in a car with people who say they get carsick. We do have an up and coming Disney vacation planned. I am completely nervous that I will be around someone that gets sick. I am not letting my family ride rides that I think could cause motion sickness like the teacups or Mission Space. Just thinking about this is starting to get me panicky. My family thinks I am crazy and makes fun of me, but I truly can't help it.



Welcome Nixie Pixie!  I just want to say...I worked on L&D/Mom-Baby etc for YEARS before I became a SAHM and it would be very very very rare for a mom to still be nauseated by the time a lactation consultant would see her.  LCs get to do a lot of outpatient visits too.   I had 3 C-sections myself and took care of a bazillion C/S patients and unless they had general anesthesia, pretty much no one puked.  And generals are rare...at least at my nice, low risk hospital that is soooo pro-breastfeeding I felt bad for the moms who chose formula.   Also, if you got a job as an LC at, say, a Children's Hospital where the moms aren't even the patients (so, they're not going to be on a lot of drugs).  My son was in the Children's Hospital NICU and the LCs there were amazing.  Lots of help and support with our special circumstances and helping me with pumping and my questions, etc.  I would absolutely love to be a lactation consultant one day when I have to grow up and go back to work.


----------



## NixiePixie

Oh thank you for quelling some of my fears!! Being an LC has been a dream of mine. I think it would be a great fit for me. Once my newest little one gets old enough, I will def. have to look back into getting certified.


----------



## NixiePixie

TaraPA said:


> Welcome to our club Nixie Pixie LOL!!!!!
> 
> While we were watching The Grammy Awards on Sunday as a family my sons were looking at the huge theater & said wow wouldn't it be fun to be there....I swear to you my VERY FIRST thought was "OMG no way one of them would throw up in that huge crowded theater."
> 
> I also have anxiety on buses, in crowds (YES especially at WDW!) at kid's birthday parties, sporting events, etc.    I am constantly watching and scoping everyone out to see if they look funny, are eating too much junk, etc.     I make sure I know where the bathroom is, where the nearest garbage can is, etc.     It's like my mental ritual.     It's draining.



I think I am going to make it very clear to DH that if he notices someone getting sick at Disney to make sure I and the kids are distracted. Hopefully, I will be soo tied up in what my fams is doing, I won't notice anyone else.  I know I am gonna freak out on the kiddos after they go on Space Mountain, Thunder Mountain, etc. They are gonna get the barrage of questions: "How do you feel?" "Do you feel okay?" "How is your stomach?" "You aren't gonna be sick, are you?" My poor kiddos!!
 It was a thread on here that freaked me out. Something along the lines of how many people have seen other people get sick at Disney. I guess the biggest hot spot is Epcot because of people trying to drink themselves around the world. I shouldn't have read the darn thread. I upped my own anxiety twenty fold.


----------



## lukenick1

From one Emet to another.....avoid the area of mission space if you can.  Most people get sick from that ride.  Ugh.  Also I avoid public bathrooms like the plague.  I actually keep my ipod with headphones in my purse to wear into the bathroom so I won't hear anyone getting sick.  Nothing worse than being trapped in a stall having to listen while someone is puking in the stall next door.    I will avoid drinking anything when we go out so I won't have to use the bathroom.


----------



## TaraPA

Boy do we all have rituals or WHAT?!?!   OMG OMG I DO tend to search the area around Mission Space!!    Last year my kids were obsessed with RnR  I won't ride - so I waited at least 25 times at the exit - and I scanned every single person getting off that ride for signs of someone that might throw up!    The 1st time DS13 rode RnR he was dizzy when he got outside after the ride - I almost had a panic attack!   I made him sit by some bushes in case he got sick, and then I made us all go back to the hotel - and we were at The Dolphin so we went there by boat - OMG I had my hand on my ziplock bag in my purse and must have asked him 100 times on that boat ride if he was ok.    He was SO annoyed with me.     I also made us sit outside on the boat & it was FREEZING - but I just wasn't taking that chance that he'd get sick inside the boat.    Of course, he was FINE.    It was all in my head.   

Public restrooms don't bother me one bit - isn't that odd?   I'm so glad they don't!   It's just my kids getting sick that I obsess about.    ALL THE TIME.    24/7.


----------



## NixiePixie

lukenick1 said:


> From one Emet to another.....avoid the area of mission space if you can.  Most people get sick from that ride.  Ugh.  Also I avoid public bathrooms like the plague.  I actually keep my ipod with headphones in my purse to wear into the bathroom so I won't hear anyone getting sick.  Nothing worse than being trapped in a stall having to listen while someone is puking in the stall next door.    I will avoid drinking anything when we go out so I won't have to use the bathroom.



I will def. keep that in mind. I just looked at an Epcot map and am happy that it looks like it is in a space all by itself. We won't even venture there!! How good is Disney about cleaning up things? Are they pretty quick about it? Gosh, can ya tell I am soooo anxious about this trip. LOL The ipod trick seems like a really good idea. I have never put myself into a theme park situation before, so I never have really freaked about public bathrooms. I am sure if I were stuck in a stall with someone next to me getting sick, I would freak. I am not even sure exactly what I would do. Thinking about it makes me want to climb the walls right now.


----------



## NixiePixie

Gosh this is such an irrational fear. I mean, really, what would it do to me if someone was getting sick near me. Nothing. It isn't like it would cause me true physical harm or kill me or something, but that is exactly what my brain thinks will happen. I also have a fear of heights, dead things, and spiders. Those are pretty easy to deal with. I stay away from high places. I stay away from dead things. I try and stay away from spiders. If one happens to find its way into the house, I run and scream and make my DH handle it. I feel like even with all my precautions, I still might run into someone getting sick, therefore I am always kinda on "high alert". Some days are worse than others. Some situations worse than others. I know my brain shouldn't be like this. I have no idea how or if I can change it.


----------



## TaraPA

I am with you 100% Nixie - I KNOW this fear of my kids vomiting all the time is irrational - and like you said - so they throw up - big deal - no one dies - but my brain just tells me it will be HORRIFIC.      For me it's just the constant anxiety of if, when, where, etc.     Like someone else said, it's rooted in control issues.   I CANNOT control if, when or where they throw up, so I do rituals & have constant anxiety in my mind trying my hardest TO control it.

WDW is awesome at cleaning up "protein spills" as they call them.     Twice I had people vomit right near me in WDW (one in line for Lights, Motors Action, the other time strolling through Germany).   A CM was there within seconds & both times they pulled a bag of sawdust or whatever it is that they use, out of their uniform!    They cover the mess with the sawdust stuff, then another CM was right there within a minute to sweep up the mess.       If you weren't right there you may have totally missed it.    

Another time (I think I told this story on the other vomit thread or at the start of this one) - a kid threw up right outside the ladies room door while my friend & I were in the bathroom at Prime Time.    We all stayed in the ladies room until we were sure it was cleaned up - and it was done within 3 minutes.    

Now I've seen horror stories about people vomiting on the buses - that they do NOTHING about it.    OMG I can't imagine.   I just know that will happen to me with my kids.    I carry a ziplock bag in my purse AT ALL TIMES in WDW.    (I also keep one in the seatbacks of all of vehicles.)     Yep, another ritual!    I actually already have anxiety about my family trip in March - DH and the boys will go to Disney Quest til midnight one night - and then take the bus back from DTD to Dolphin.   After a long day in the parks, eating junk & lack of sleep - to me that's a lethal combo that will make one of them sick (irrational yes, but explain that to my brain).     I'm already anxious that one of them wil throw up on the bus back.       I'm trying to convince DH to just pay for a cab back to the hotel that late - but even that doesn't really help me.   They can still throw up in a cab!   

I hate this!!!


----------



## Sehsun

Hello everyone,
I've been subscribed to this thread for quite some time (found it when *lukenick1* created the thread about v* in movies), but I felt like all the things I had to say were already mentioned. But I guess I'll go ahead and introduce myself. I feel like I've had emetophobia for a while, probably since middle or high school. I share a lot of the same things that you all mentioned, and while it is anxiety-provoking and embarrassing sometimes, it is good to know I am not alone.

What is ironic is I am a nurse.  Though currently unemployed as one. I don't share with many people that I have this phobia because they would think I'm ridiculous for going into this profession with this fear. During clinicals, I remember the first time I had to face v*, but I got through it and felt that was a big accomplishment. My heart was racing, and I felt so scared, but somehow I made it through. I think I am a bit better about it when I know it's not contagious (i.e., N/V of pregnancy, nausea from pain meds/chemo/surgery, etc.). *NixiePixie*, don't let the fear stop you from doing what you want to do. 

I am surprised that I am still able to go to theme parks as often as I do with emetophobia. I think I've gotten better, or maybe my love for theme parks is stronger than my emet.



lukenick1 said:


> From one Emet to another.....avoid the area of mission space if you can.  Most people get sick from that ride.  Ugh.  Also I avoid public bathrooms like the plague.  I actually keep my ipod with headphones in my purse to wear into the bathroom so I won't hear anyone getting sick.  Nothing worse than being trapped in a stall having to listen while someone is puking in the stall next door.    I will avoid drinking anything when we go out so I won't have to use the bathroom.



I am afraid to try the orange version of Mission: Space for this reason. If I ever get brave enough to try the orange version, I'm going to make sure I know everybody who's in my vehicle - or at least know that they have done it before and have had no problems with it. I am also not a fan of public restrooms, but I try to deal with it as best as I can and will try to make sure it looks "clean" enough before using it. It's a plus if I find one with the seat up, which means it hasn't been used yet for the day. I could go on about public restrooms, but I won't because I don't want to stray off-topic. 

The last time I was at MK, I used the restroom near Space Mountain. I am very sure someone v* in one of the stalls. I don't want to make anyone feel anxious, but I'll just say that one of my 5 senses could strongly sense it. I could also see a "Caution Wet Floor" sign blocking off the left side of stalls. But.....I did okay with it, although I had to breathe through my mouth the whole time I was in there. And I told my mom NOT to use that restroom when I met her outside and the reason why. For a little while I was afraid that I stepped in it or something, but I reassured myself there was none of it on the path I walked on. Btw....does anyone else look at the floor a lot where they walk, and if they see a large stain or spot of suspicious color, purposely try to avoid stepping in it?

One thing I read from an emetophobia discussion forum was the facts about norovirus (the stomach bug people often get in winter). It was pretty reassuring. You just have to make sure to wash your hands well because it is spread through fecal-oral route. It has been said that ingredients with benzalkonium or benzethonium chloride (with 0.013% concentration) are effective against norovirus. A few products that contain these ingredients in are Wet Ones wipes and the Gold Bond hand sanitizer lotion (which I bought a bottle of and keep in my car). I am not sure of the risks (if any) for using these products, so if anyone knows more about them, please let me know.

Perhaps it would be reassuring to buy Wet Ones wipes and take them with you to the parks. Use them before you eat, if you are unable to get to a restroom where there is good old soap and water.  Just thought I would pass that along! If you made it all the way through this post, thanks for reading.


----------



## ead79

TaraPA said:


> Now I've seen horror stories about people vomiting on the buses - that they do NOTHING about it.    OMG I can't imagine.



I agree with you that in general Disney is very good about cleaning up protein spills quickly. Since we drive down to Disney and use our car for the most part, I don't have that much bus riding experience, but I find it hard to believe that Disney would do nothing about it. I mean, it is a biohazard after all. Now I can see that it wouldn't be safe for the driver to just pull off to the side of the road immediately after it happened, but I doubt they would just leave it there. 

I know it's hard to remind your rational side that the fear is unlikely, at least it is for me. But just try to remember how many thousands of people ride Disney's busses every day without coming in contact with any protein spills.



Sehsun said:


> For a little while I was afraid that I stepped in it or something, but I reassured myself there was none of it on the path I walked on. Btw....does anyone else look at the floor a lot where they walk, and if they see a large stain or spot of suspicious color, purposely try to avoid stepping in it?



Welcome! It's so funny that you should mention avoiding stains and spots on the floor, as that is one of the things I struggle with. I still have to remind myself not to do it and to fight the urge. I will say that as it turns out, there's a lot more interesting stuff to look at when you don't look down all the time, LOL! It is a bit comforting to know I'm not the only one who does this though.


----------



## ColoradoK

My emet is rather new and so I haven't had to think about it yet in regards to traveling or theme parks and such but now it's starting to freak me out. 

I'm terrified one or all of us will be sick on vacation...I'm now scared that other people will yak on a ride/bus/plane.  I never worried about that before.  My oldest is a total daredevil and is super excited about Mission: Space as he wants to be the first man on Mars when he grows up....now I'm really nervous if "most" people get sick on it.   I guess I'll have to make DH take him although DH isn't a big fan of spinning.  Green side, it shall be.  Aw man.  This sucks.  I won't tell DS6 that there is a more intense side.  

Like Sehsun (WELCOME, by the way!) I'm much much much better if I know it is not contagious.  MUCH.  Probably why I was okay working in the hospital.  Unless it's my kid doing it...then it's awful no matter what.  Well, I assume it would be.  No one has actually thrown up in this house since my emet started. 

I have my next therapy session this afternoon.  I am hoping to make some huge progress.  

The thing that is hardest for me to get over is the fear of germs...and I'm not talking OCD scrub my hands constantly till they're raw or making my kids change clothes when they get home from school...but regular ol' contact with germs.  It's REAL.  That's how this is spread.  So how am I supposed to get over that "irrational fear"?  It's not irrational if it's a real possibility, is it?  I don't want to take my 1.5 year old to the store because of shopping cart handles and she still hasn't been "trained" not to put her hands in her mouth.  I don't want to let my boys play in the McD's play area because of all the nastiness in there.  Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## ColoradoK

NixiePixie said:


> It was a thread on here that freaked me out. Something along the lines of how many people have seen other people get sick at Disney.



I am SO glad I have not seen that thread.  Yet.   We went to Disneyland twice and I didn't see a single person throw up....not that I was looking for it then, though.

And also, thanks Sehsun for mentioning the Wet Ones and the Gold Bond...I've always carried Wet Ones and we use them before eating out but I'll stock the Gold Bond in the car now.  I'd like to find those reassuring facts on norovirus.  When I picked DS3 up from preschool on Tuesday there was a kid in the office waiting for his grandma to pick him up because he was puking.  Great. 

I meant to ask...does this benzalkonium or benzethonium chloride kill rotavirus too?


----------



## lukenick1

ColoradoK said:


> My emet is rather new and so I haven't had to think about it yet in regards to traveling or theme parks and such but now it's starting to freak me out.
> 
> I'm terrified one or all of us will be sick on vacation...I'm now scared that other people will yak on a ride/bus/plane.  I never worried about that before.  My oldest is a total daredevil and is super excited about Mission: Space as he wants to be the first man on Mars when he grows up....now I'm really nervous if "most" people get sick on it.   I guess I'll have to make DH take him although DH isn't a big fan of spinning.  Green side, it shall be.  Aw man.  This sucks.  I won't tell DS6 that there is a more intense side.
> 
> Like Sehsun (WELCOME, by the way!) I'm much much much better if I know it is not contagious.  MUCH.  Probably why I was okay working in the hospital.  Unless it's my kid doing it...then it's awful no matter what.  Well, I assume it would be.  No one has actually thrown up in this house since my emet started.
> 
> I have my next therapy session this afternoon.  I am hoping to make some huge progress.
> 
> The thing that is hardest for me to get over is the fear of germs...and I'm not talking OCD scrub my hands constantly till they're raw or making my kids change clothes when they get home from school...but regular ol' contact with germs.  It's REAL.  That's how this is spread.  So how am I supposed to get over that "irrational fear"?  It's not irrational if it's a real possibility, is it?  I don't want to take my 1.5 year old to the store because of shopping cart handles and she still hasn't been "trained" not to put her hands in her mouth.  I don't want to let my boys play in the McD's play area because of all the nastiness in there.  Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!



Ya know Kristen....as much as these support boards can be comforting they can also be a bad thing.  Other crazy ideas and thoughts being put into our heads that we may have not worried about before.  I'm sorry If i added to your anxiety.    I also never let my kids play at those McD's playgrounds and used to avoid shopping carts with them.  They do sell those cute covers for the shopping carts for babies that they did not have when my 2 were babies.  That would have been awesome to have.  I never let my kids ride in those car shopping carts either.....Yuck!  I don't even let my kids have a friend over in the winter in case they bring germs into my house.  When kids do come over, they know to wash hands right away before touching anything.  They must think I am a freak!    Oh and I won't let my kids touch the menu at a restaurant or the ketchup bottle.....


----------



## ColoradoK

lukenick1 said:


> Ya know Kristen....as much as these support boards can be comforting they can also be a bad thing.  Other crazy ideas and thoughts being put into our heads that we may have not worried about before.  I'm sorry If i added to your anxiety.    /QUOTE]
> 
> True 'dat...about "support" threads also being more anxiety-provoking.  However, I'm no more anxious than I was before reading your post.  It's all good.
> 
> I USED to be a big believer in my kids being exposed to germs to build up their immune systems...I mean, we wouldn't be licking door handles or anything but if my daughter dropped her pacifier I'd put it in my own mouth to "clean" it off and, because she breastfeeds, I'd have those germs to make immunities for.  I didn't keep my kid home from school when H1N1 was in the classroom and less than half the class was attending.  And now I'm soooooooo the opposite....well, I still don't care about a cold or apparently even the flu LOL but stomach stuff...I'm doing everything we can!  I put the boys and myself on probiotics and my husband is all upset because they're so expensive.  I do not care.  If I could figure out other immunity boosting things I'd be taking those too.


----------



## Sehsun

Thank you for the welcome wishes! 

I tend to do fine on rides that may cause motion sickness. In the past, I have felt a tiny bit queasy on simulator rides - I specifically remember feeling a little queasy on Body Wars at EPCOT when I was younger. But that has not stopped me from going on rides.

After reading some posts about Forbidden Journey (IOA) and the Simpsons Ride (Universal), I decided to try some ginger candy as a precautionary measure right before riding, and I was absolutely fine. But a little part of me worries about the other riders and if they will get sick. I also sometimes take Dramamine when I fly because I remember sometimes feeling queasy on planes when I was younger.



ColoradoK said:


> And also, thanks Sehsun for mentioning the Wet Ones and the Gold Bond...I've always carried Wet Ones and we use them before eating out but I'll stock the Gold Bond in the car now.  I'd like to find those reassuring facts on norovirus.  When I picked DS3 up from preschool on Tuesday there was a kid in the office waiting for his grandma to pick him up because he was puking.  Great.
> 
> I meant to ask...does this benzalkonium or benzethonium chloride kill rotavirus too?



You're welcome, Kristin! The site where I got this info from was here. I also used the search function at this site and tried to find threads about hand sanitizers and what was effective.

According to the link I posted, rotavirus is a form of norovirus - so hopefully those ingredients would be effective against it as well. Again, though, I would consult with a pediatrician about using it with younger kids.

I can relate to you on the fear of germs thing. If I had children, I wouldn't let them play in the ball pit at McDonald's. And I would probably "wear" my babies than let them ride in the shopping cart. But I used to play in the ball pits when I was younger and ride in shopping carts, and I was fine. I guess a rational argument would be that kids have to be exposed to germs to build up their immunity. But it is still a very anxiety-provoking thought.

*ETA*: I saw that you just posted about building up your children's immunity. The fact that you're breastfeeding is helping a lot, too!


----------



## lukenick1

ColoradoK said:


> lukenick1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know Kristen....as much as these support boards can be comforting they can also be a bad thing.  Other crazy ideas and thoughts being put into our heads that we may have not worried about before.  I'm sorry If i added to your anxiety.    /QUOTE]
> 
> True 'dat...about "support" threads also being more anxiety-provoking.  However, I'm no more anxious than I was before reading your post.  It's all good.
> 
> I USED to be a big believer in my kids being exposed to germs to build up their immune systems...I mean, we wouldn't be licking door handles or anything but if my daughter dropped her pacifier I'd put it in my own mouth to "clean" it off and, because she breastfeeds, I'd have those germs to make immunities for.  I didn't keep my kid home from school when H1N1 was in the classroom and less than half the class was attending.  And now I'm soooooooo the opposite....well, I still don't care about a cold or apparently even the flu LOL but stomach stuff...I'm doing everything we can!  I put the boys and myself on probiotics and my husband is all upset because they're so expensive.  I do not care.  If I could figure out other immunity boosting things I'd be taking those too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another supplement called Immunity Take care....its main ingredient is elderberry.  I went to Disney in Jan of 2009.  We were at Epcot for the day and ate some lunch at the electric umbrella.  During lunch my dh and I shared a drink.  Literally after lunch my husband started not feeling good.  He looked pale and said he was feeling weak, tired and wanted to go back to hotel.  Once we got back he got into bed, had a fever and chills and then the diarrhea started.  I FREAKED OUT!  I was doomed because we had shared a drink literally 3o mins prior to him feeling sick.  I was taking those elderberry supplements already on a daily basis so I doubled the dose immediately.  I NEVER GOT SICK!  I really think those helped keep me healthy
Click to expand...


----------



## TaraPA

Another movie alert!   LOL I can't find the other thread.  Was watching The Shawshank Redemption last night (one of my favorites!) and Tim Robbins throws up while he's escaping in the sewer pipe.


----------



## TaraPA

I thought of some of you today, some of my emet friends who have issues with public restrooms.     I was at our District Wrestling Tournament for 10 hours today so obviouslty I had to use the restroom a few times.     There were several thousand people there, so there was always a line for the ladies room.    One time, I was about 15 people back in the line & a little girl, maybe 5-6 was with her mom about 10 people in front of me.   The little girl was crying & holding her stomach saying "it hurts, my tummy hurts."      Now I don't have issues with other people being sick around me, but I was thinking OMG some of my emet friends would be running for the hills!     I was also totally appalled that the people in front of them in line (only like 5 of them) did NOTHING.     I would have said "please go ahead of me" just to avoid her barfing all over the floor!


----------



## NixiePixie

That would have been me!! I woulda bolted outta there as quick as possible. Truely, that probably would have scared me enough to not have to go to the bathroom anymore!!


----------



## ColoradoK

It amuses me that this Coping and Compassion section is in "Just for Fun" LOL

Anyway...ACK!!!!  My 1.5 year old just found a toothbrush I use when cleaning the bathrooms and put it in her mouth!!!!

I am now terrified that she'll be getting some nasty stomach thing from whatever might have been on there.   Oh no!!!!


----------



## NixiePixie

I have another question. I know this sounds insane, but it is a part of my whole fear. I have been doing my research and saw the Cool Station at EPCOT has a really nasty drink called Beverly. Do people gag when they drink this? Has anyone gotten sick because of it? I wanna know because I need to know if it is a place I should avoid or not.


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> I thought of some of you today, some of my emet friends who have issues with public restrooms.     I was at our District Wrestling Tournament for 10 hours today so obviouslty I had to use the restroom a few times.     There were several thousand people there, so there was always a line for the ladies room.    One time, I was about 15 people back in the line & a little girl, maybe 5-6 was with her mom about 10 people in front of me.   The little girl was crying & holding her stomach saying "it hurts, my tummy hurts."      Now I don't have issues with other people being sick around me, but I was thinking OMG some of my emet friends would be running for the hills!     I was also totally appalled that the people in front of them in line (only like 5 of them) did NOTHING.     I would have said "please go ahead of me" just to avoid her barfing all over the floor!



I think although i would have become very anxious I would have told myself that she had poo poo cramps or had to pee really really bad.


----------



## lukenick1

ColoradoK said:


> It amuses me that this Coping and Compassion section is in "Just for Fun" LOL
> 
> Anyway...ACK!!!!  My 1.5 year old just found a toothbrush I use when cleaning the bathrooms and put it in her mouth!!!!
> 
> I am now terrified that she'll be getting some nasty stomach thing from whatever might have been on there.   Oh no!!!!



OMG Kristen....that is horrific!!!!!    Hope nothing happens to her.


----------



## Sehsun

NixiePixie said:


> I have another question. I know this sounds insane, but it is a part of my whole fear. I have been doing my research and saw the Cool Station at EPCOT has a really nasty drink called Beverly. Do people gag when they drink this? Has anyone gotten sick because of it? I wanna know because I need to know if it is a place I should avoid or not.



It's not insane - totally understandable for people who have emetophobia!

I have been trying to find a specific thread mentioning Beverly @ Club Cool where I read that someone got sick and v* into a trash can. Maybe it was my imagination?

On this thread it shows people's "Beverly" faces after they taste it.

I haven't been brave enough to try it yet. I have heard it is quite bitter. For the few times that I've visited Club Cool, I have not witnessed anyone getting sick from Beverly or heard any gagging sounds.


----------



## NixiePixie

Warning:  Might trigger some aniexty. Graphic post. You have been warned. 










Okay my aniexty is at a 10++++ today. I just got back from taking my 5 month old preemie and my 2 year old to the doctors. As we are sitting there a mother walks in with two older kids. Both kids don't look too hot. The mom laughs and says, "Oh I forgot your bucket in the van. You will be alright without it right??" Of course, that sets me off. I call my two year old over to get him away from them. The little girl tells her mom to go out to the van and get it. Mom refuses. Little girl asks if she can sit in the bathroom. Mom refuses. I am in a full blown anxiety attack by then. I ask when my kids are gonna be called back to be seen. They can't tell me a time. They are backed up and extremely busy. I take my two out of the office and start pacing the hallways. I keep checking back to see if we have been called. No one understands why I am freaking out. The office girls start getting a little annoyed by me. Finally, they say we are next on the list. So, we sit and wait. Of course, this is when the little girl lets loose. I run out the door and around the corner. Of course, right then is when they decide to call us back. Someone was nice enough to come outside and grab us. I was heading to my van and heading home. I had enough.  That was the last time we had to see that little girl; thank gawd. I guess they did take her back into a room after that. I coulda slapped that mother. Who denies their sick child a bucket or better yet a restroom?!? Why would she let her child just v like that all over a doc's floor with other little children running around?!?! Now I am freaking about my two getting sick esp. the 5 monther. If she gets sick like that, it will probably end in a hospital stay. I am still in a complete panic mode.


----------



## TaraPA

OMG Nixie Pixie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That mother has no idea the trauma she has caused us emets!    And her DD who was asking for help!     I'm sooo the opposite of that mom - to the point that if I take a vomiting kid to the doctor I make them wait in the car or in the restroom until they call us in.   I mean seriously!   Who takes a kid who's actively vomiting IN the office?!?!?  Then denies them a bucket or bag or bathroom?!?!?       

You are not alone.    I would have been freaking out too.     Hugs to you.    You got through it!


----------



## ColoradoK

Oh that is awful, Nixie Pixie!!!!  Oh no!!!  I'm mad at that mom, mad at the office for KNOWING why the kid is there and not getting her a room to wait in or even a friggin' trash can.  Poor little girl.   And I'm so sorry you had to be around that.  You guys didn't touch the vomit, you'll be okay.  You'll be okay.  And also, I don't like when people bring their kids in for stomach bugs.  Granted, I don't know why they were there...perhaps she was having bad abdominal pain like my son but that needs to run its course and I wish they wouldn't subject the rest of us to the germs and SEEING it.  

I have to take two of mine to their well-visits tomorrow and I'm already worried about the doctor's office.  They separate the waiting room into "Well" and "sick" children but still...my kids LOVE to play with the toys on the well side.  I think I'll make them all sit in a chair and watch Netflix on my phone.  Then I'll hit them with my new Gold Bond hand sanitizer during numerous parts of our visit.  I feel like they often pick up SOMETHING at the doctor.  Ack!


----------



## Sehsun

NixiePixie,
I'm sorry you had to go through that! I honestly would have done the same thing you did, try to wait in the hallway/out of the waiting room if possible. I surely would have run out of the office when the girl v* on the floor. That is very unfair that her mom didn't get the bucket and/or let her go to the restroom.  This situation would have really made my anxiety level go super high. I hope that you are feeling better soon from this ordeal.


----------



## lukenick1

OMG!!!!!!  I would have freaked out!!!  If I were you I would have told the nurse you don't do well with germs and you will wait in your car.  They can call your cell phone when they are ready for you.  Nobody should have to be subjected to that!!!!!

PS....as long as you were not near her when she vomited you will be fine!


----------



## NixiePixie

I am really,really reconsidering our ped. I dearly love her, but they do not have separate waiting rooms for sick and well kids. My well kids probably just picked up something nasty from the sick kids. I don't know if I am gonna be able to handle sitting in that waiting room again after all this. I will probably be "on high alert" in there from now on. 

I know I have this huge phobia, but I still am a mom. I still love my kids dearly and feel horrible when they are sick. I don't understand how that mom wouldn't help her child. I would have gotten my child a bucket or, better yet, taken them to the restroom. I can't really hold the bucket or be in the restroom with them because of this stupid phobia, but as their mother I try and do the best I can. I know how scary it can be for kids when they get sick. Why on earth that mother didn't do that for her own child boggles me! 

I am slowly winding down. I did forget to take my anxiety meds this morning, that didn't help the situation either. The universe is out to get me I swear. The one day I forget my dose and this happens ROFL.


----------



## tiink3rbella

I remember when I was younger my pediatrician also had the "feeling good" room and the "feeling sick" room or whatever it was called, but there was always sick kids in both rooms I hated being in there I didn't like touching anything so grosssss.


----------



## lukenick1

Here's more of my stupid phobia kicking in.........
It's my birthday today and I picked to go to a Japanese Habachi restaurant for my birthday dinner.  I refuse to eat out this time of year.  I am afraid of norovirus from one of the employees contaminating my food.  Anyway I figure that Habachi is great because the chef cooks the food right in front of you and they dont touch your food with their bare hands  .  I don't drink alcohol due to the fear of being sick from drinking so when it was my turn for "sake" I refused, so he said here "baby sake for kids", so I say ok.  He squirted some soda into my mouth from a squeeze bottle and all I could think of was "I hope that soda is fresh and doesn't make me sick "  I can't even enjoy my freekin birthday without worry.  I hate living this way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColoradoK

Oh Glee this week.   I just watched the DVR'd episode last night and lots of colorful v* in this one.  Gag.


----------



## TaraPA

lukenick1 said:


> Here's more of my stupid phobia kicking in.........
> It's my birthday today and I picked to go to a Japanese Habachi restaurant for my birthday dinner.  I refuse to eat out this time of year.  I am afraid of norovirus from one of the employees contaminating my food.  Anyway I figure that Habachi is great because the chef cooks the food right in front of you and they dont touch your food with their bare hands  .  I don't drink alcohol due to the fear of being sick from drinking so when it was my turn for "sake" I refused, so he said here "baby sake for kids", so I say ok.  He squirted some soda into my mouth from a squeeze bottle and all I could think of was "I hope that soda is fresh and doesn't make me sick "  I can't even enjoy my freekin birthday without worry.  I hate living this way!!!!!!!!!!



I would have been thinking the same thing!   I can't take my kids anywhere without constantly thinking "Do they look sick?   Did they just put their hands in their mouth?    What are they eating that might make them sick later?"   

Another vomit alert - if anyone watches old Sopranos reruns - OMG it was sooo graphic & real - when the FBI takes Adrianna in for questioning & she realizes her back's up against the wall & she has to talk or the mob will make her "disappear" she spews all over the table, herself & the people at the table....and it wasn't a quick shot...they kept showing it...ugh...ugh....


----------



## JennK36

I a so glad I am not alone in having Emetophobia. In fact I didn't even know there was a name for my fear. I just thought I was a freak. I have had this fear for a while now and it has gotten worse since my daughter (now 4) was born. My husband came home from a business trip a few years ago with stomach flu and I made him stay at a hotel until he was better for fear my daughter and I would catch it (horrible I know). I can't be near, see or hear anyone throwing up because it causes a near panic attack. My daughter threw up once when I was home alone with her and it was all I could do to clean it up. (Luckily she is not a puker). Just recently both my mom and grandma came down with s stomach bug and I could not go near them. I sent my hubby to help my grandma but I was in constant fear that he would bring it home to me and my daughter. My mom got it next and got sick all over her car. She needs help cleaning her car but I just can't help her and I wont let my husband do it either. Everyday after Pre-K I make my daughter wash her hands to make sure there are no germs from school....I could go on and on. 

I HATE living like this and I am fearful I am "ruining" my daughter with my irrational fears. I wish I could get help. I am also a huge germ a phobe. Ugh...


----------



## lukenick1

JennK36 said:


> I a so glad I am not alone in having Emetophobia. In fact I didn't even know there was a name for my fear. I just thought I was a freak. I have had this fear for a while now and it has gotten worse since my daughter (now 4) was born. My husband came home from a business trip a few years ago with stomach flu and I made him stay at a hotel until he was better for fear my daughter and I would catch it (horrible I know). I can't be near, see or hear anyone throwing up because it causes a near panic attack. My daughter threw up once when I was home alone with her and it was all I could do to clean it up. (Luckily she is not a puker). Just recently both my mom and grandma came down with s stomach bug and I could not go near them. I sent my hubby to help my grandma but I was in constant fear that he would bring it home to me and my daughter. My mom got it next and got sick all over her car. She needs help cleaning her car but I just can't help her and I wont let my husband do it either. Everyday after Pre-K I make my daughter wash her hands to make sure there are no germs from school....I could go on and on.
> 
> I HATE living like this and I am fearful I am "ruining" my daughter with my irrational fears. I wish I could get help. I am also a huge germ a phobe. Ugh...



Welcome and you are not alone.  No you are not a freak, if you are then I am.  LOL.  There are tons of us out there and I have discovered that over the years.  Its a pretty common fear.  I mean seriously who likes to throw up?  Its pretty repulsive, but I think most people do not let the thought of it consume their lives like we tend to.  I am a serious germ phobe and have driven my kids nuts about it.  Their poor little hands are so chapped from washing them so much.  They know the rules in my house, do not touch anything when you walk in the door until you wash your hands.  Do not touch your face EVER!  Especially put hands in your mouth....eeewwwww.  They are pretty good about it.  Thankfully but it was so hard when they were babies.  I am getting better now that they are older and not as afraid to bring them out in public.  I know they will be careful not to touch their face and they will wash their hands.  Mine are 7 & 10.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Help! I'm freaking out! I just had a date with DBF and after I got home he texted me that he had a slight fever and an upset stomach. Now I'm freaking out that I'm going to get the stomach flu. Reassuring words would be much appreciated.


----------



## lukenick1

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Help! I'm freaking out! I just had a date with DBF and after I got home he texted me that he had a slight fever and an upset stomach. Now I'm freaking out that I'm going to get the stomach flu. Reassuring words would be much appreciated.



Don't freak out.....the only way to catch a stomach bug is by fecal oral route.  You cannot catch it from saliva unless he vomited then kissed you or shared a drink with you after.  Who would do that???  EEwwww  It is also not airborne unless he vomited on you and you inhaled the mist from it.  Sorry to be graphic but those are the facts.  
Hope it brings you comfort.


----------



## Elmo9607

I've started to see various episodes of vomit at work, both the "after affects" and the "live action".  I am doing my CP at Cosmic Ray's in the Magic Kingdom, and I see thousands of people every day.  In the back of my mind I always worry that someone is going to get sick.  One day I saw a huge pile of vomit outside the bathroom door .  Omg, it was horrifying.  Im just happy I wasn't the poor CM who had to stand there and "guard" it until custodial could clean it up! 

The next episode happened yesterday.  I was standing on the door to the right of the stage, letting people know it was exit only and otherwise just people watching.  Well, this family walked by with a little boy.  All of a sudden, the boy stops, and vomits all over the pavement.  OMG.  I could have died....Im sure I had the deer in headlights look going on.  I had to look away, but then I glanced back to make sure they weren't making a run to the restaurant so they could get a garbage can or something.  They kept going, but the dad and the little boy came back a few minutes later asking for a restroom to clean up.  I don't think the boy had an illness, I think it was more of a "it's too hot out here and I ate too much then I went on a spinny ride" sort of thing.  I felt quite nauseous for a while after that, but I'm also happy with myself because although it was happening right in front of me (about 20 ft away), I didn't feel the immediate urge to run away like I have before.


----------



## TaraPA

Hi gang!    I got back on Wednesday from my Girls trip & I'm happy to report we saw no vomit the entire trip!   None!   That's pretty good for WDW!   

Elmo9607 I didn't know you were a CM, we were in CR last week, I would have stopped to see if you were there.     I'm headed back on Tuesday - DH has a conference at The Dolphin (he's on his way there now).    I'll be there Tuesday - Monday.  My kids have never eaten at CR - maybe we will this trip.    

Now while I said there were no vomit issues on this last trip, my OCD was still in high gear.    I could not stop thinking "if my kids were here in this crowd what would I do if they threw up?"     We were packed in like sardines one night for Wishes & it was complete gridlock.     Had someone gotten sick it would have been mass hysteria.     Of course, I keep thinking this will be my kids next week.      I will try & keep them out of packed area for this reason.       I have the same thoughts on the monorail & bus when it's standing room only & so full - OMG what if my kids threw up in that situation??   OMG what would I do?!?!


----------



## TaraPA

I'm living a nightmare over here...

Less than 48 hour til we leave for Disney & BOTH kids are up puking.    OMG I'm so frantic you have no idea.   Well, yes, you probably do.     I'm freaking out because I work tomorrow and I HAVE to go in, the only other person that could cover for me had foot surgery on Friday & is out for 2 weeks.     I can't take any more time off this week, I've already pushed it taking off last week for FL and 7 days for the upcoming trip.    DH is already in Fl at his conference & my parents are away in FL too.    I can't ask a friend to stay with sick kids!    ARGH!    They stay alone normally but I hate to leave them when they're sick.    OMG!!    I only work 3 1/2 hours so that's not too bad I guess.     I'm panicked too that now I will get sick on the way there or while we're there if I get this bug.     I've Lysol-ed everything twice but it's probably too late, the bug has been in the house.    

They're both laying down now, one has a bad headache & is crying.    I won't sleep a wink tonight even if they do!


----------



## Neeny17

Hi, I think I may have a mild form of this. I can't stand it when people throw up. When a family member has a stomachache, feels sick or even just coughs while in the bathroom I get butterflies in my stomach and feel ill myself. A couple of years ago my mum was so stressed that she was sick almost every morning and when it all came to a head was feeling sick/being sick for two days. Well, I was almost as bad as her! I felt ill, I felt really guilty because I didn't want to be around her in case she was sick. She also was sick a few mornings when we were on holiday in Orlando which made ME feel sick as well. Luckily it was all sorted. It was really weird but before that people being sick didn't affect me as badly, I mean I didn't like it but I could just about stand it. Any thoughts?
Thanks Nina


----------



## ColoradoK

TaraPA said:


> I'm living a nightmare over here...
> 
> Less than 48 hour til we leave for Disney & BOTH kids are up puking.    OMG I'm so frantic you have no idea.   Well, yes, you probably do.     I'm freaking out because I work tomorrow and I HAVE to go in, the only other person that could cover for me had foot surgery on Friday & is out for 2 weeks.     I can't take any more time off this week, I've already pushed it taking off last week for FL and 7 days for the upcoming trip.    DH is already in Fl at his conference & my parents are away in FL too.    I can't ask a friend to stay with sick kids!    ARGH!    They stay alone normally but I hate to leave them when they're sick.    OMG!!    I only work 3 1/2 hours so that's not too bad I guess.     I'm panicked too that now I will get sick on the way there or while we're there if I get this bug.     I've Lysol-ed everything twice but it's probably too late, the bug has been in the house.
> 
> They're both laying down now, one has a bad headache & is crying.    I won't sleep a wink tonight even if they do!


Tara, that is one of my worst fears, of course, that we will be puking for our Disney trip.  I just saw this...what ended up happening?


----------



## ColoradoK

My son just told me what he thought was a hilarious story...that "Jaylie threw up at school yesterday" and that she was walking the wrong way in the hall, he asked her why, she said she threw up yet later came back to class?!?!?  Crap!!!


----------



## TaraPA

ColoradoK said:


> Tara, that is one of my worst fears, of course, that we will be puking for our Disney trip.  I just saw this...what ended up happening?



Of course everything was fine, it was just my OCD in high gear.     They woke up fine the next day, I kept them home & went to work.    No one got sick on the trip either - WHEW!     

We had one night when DS13 wasn't feeling well & I was in a total panic.    We went to Rainforest Cafe for dinner at 8pm after being in AK.     He didn't want to eat & said he needed some air.   RED FLAG!    I made him wait outside & hurried everyone up eating, then went in the gift shop & bought something so we'd have a bag for the bus just in case.    I had switched totes that morning & forgotten my zip lock bag that I carry everywhere (can you say RITUAL!?!??!)     He laid his head on the window on the bus & I watched him like a hawk.   My stomach was doing nervous flip flops the whole ride - which of course was an HOUR since it was over an hour after AK closed - they don't run buses to individual resorts at that point, the throw everyone on the same bus & go to every resort.    We were the dead last stop, of course! 

For those of you anxious about seeing others vomit in WDW - we had 2 instances of that this trip.    Once, when getting on Astro Orbiter (NEVER AGAIN) there was a huge pile of vomit right by one of the ride cars - they had just put that sawdust stuff over it - but didn't seem to have any plans to clean it up.    GROSS!    Another night when walking into DTD by Planet Hollywood there was a young woman letting loose sitting at an outdoor table there - it was so disgusting - we all saw it - we practically waked right into it.   It happened so fast we couldn't re-direct.     The really gross part was as we wakled out of DTD a few hours later, the pile of vomit was still there, no one had told someone so that it would get cleaned up!     I glanced around for a custodial person but didn't see anyone to tell.

DS13 is home from school sick today.   I thought it was strep, he's had it a few times in the last year, and he has a 102 fever & very sore throat.     I took him to the doctor today & she says it's probably not strep.  She gave him a Z-pack & of course he's in the bathroom from it - please please please don't let him throw up!


----------



## ColoradoK

I'm glad it all worked out okay for your trip.  And I had never previously been anxious about seeing people vomiting at Disney...we never saw anything our two trips to Disneyland...but reading here on the DIS sure makes me anxious now.  Ugh.


----------



## livinlife25

Interesting thread! Haven't gotten through the whole thing yet. I have emetophobia too. I have panic attacks if anyone throws up near me. Shaking, racing heart, running away.  I get extremely paranoid or nervous if people are not feeling well, coughing alot etc. Disney in particular scares me because it seems like people are always sick either due to motion sickness, heat, picking up bugs. Last trip we were on the monorail and someone had their head in their hands saying they didnt feel well. You better believe I made us jump off at the next exit and get on a different section. Transportation is the worst because I know there is no immediate exit. I believe my emet stems from my mother having leukemia. I wasn't a fan of throwing up before, but after seeing her go through chemo and a bone marrow transplant I think I started equating throwing up with dying if that makes any sense.


----------



## kacaju

Oh my!! I have no time to read this thread, but wanted to subscribe. My dd11 has this fear. She is in therapy because of it. Sorry..gotta run... I will catch up later....THANKS for this thread!!!




lukenick1 said:


> Anyone living in fear of being sick??  If you are a vomit phobe this is the place to be.  Share your stories and concerns here.
> 
> I'll start.....I am a 38 yr old Mom of 2 and I am phobic of vomiting.  I cannot handling someone else doing it or myself.  I live in constant fear of catching the stomach bug and try to stay home all winter when it is at its worst.  I make my kids wash their hands as soon as they come in my house from anywhere they have been, and have taught them never to put their hands in their mouths EVER!  I have also taught them to use caution in public bathrooms and never flush the toilet with their hand.  They use their foot and then use a paper towel to touch sink faucets and door handles when leaving the bathroom.    I rarely let the kids have a playdate at my house in the winter and forgot sleepovers!  Anyone else as OCD or worse than me???  There is more to my story..........


----------



## TaraPA

livinlife25 said:


> I wasn't a fan of throwing up before, but after seeing her go through chemo and a bone marrow transplant I think I started equating throwing up with dying if that makes any sense.



It does make sense to me.  Did anyone here watch the series last year called Obsessed or OCD or something like that?   Probably A&E or TLC...they took about 6 people with extreme OCD to an inpatient program...well anyway, the one girl was OCD about being clean & her rituals - she felt someone would die if she didn't do her rituals...and it stemmed from watching her fiance die of cancer.   Her OCD made her think if she was dirty or didn't do her rituals that someone would die.      So I see what you're saying.     And sorry you had to go through that with your mom.


----------



## TaraPA

kacaju said:


> Oh my!! I have no time to read this thread, but wanted to subscribe. My dd11 has this fear. She is in therapy because of it. Sorry..gotta run... I will catch up later....THANKS for this thread!!!



Welcome!    Come back & talk to us - maybe you can help us by sharing your DD's story!


----------



## kacaju

WHEW...Read all 10 pages!!

Once again thank you all for sharing your stories.

Here is ours.
First off, my oldest dd17 has OCD and anxiety. She has tricotillamania (sp??) which is she pulls her hair out.
I had no idea she was so anxious until she was in 7th grade and had a bald spot on her head!!

Sooo.... when my now dd11 started showing signs of being anxious...I didn't wait to long to get her into therapy.

Dd11 anxiety started about 2 years ago. Someone vomited in school. She started slowly with her anxiety. She was afraid for a while to take the school bus for fear of someone vomiting on it.  I pushed her and made her take the bus after making sure she had no bullies on the bus. At this time I did not know what her fear was, but as long as no one was hurting her I did force her to take the bus.

She has named her anxiety *Bob*  Bob bothers her mostly at night...we talk about what is bothering her (most of the time she could not tell me exactly what it was) her panic attacks would set in and I now know she had a hard time explaining it.

Her biggest fear is sleepovers. She went to one sleepover and called me at 2am to come get her. At this time I had no idea her fear was vomit. I really thought up until she started therapy it was being away from home. NOPE... it is the fear someone will get sick. She cannot cope with *normal* people sleeping sounds...to her any sound of movement by another person, or a moan means that person will get sick. Our biggest challange this year is the 5th grade camping trip!! (3 days, 2 nights away with no contact from home)  Her school/teachers are well aware of her fears.

She really wants to go, but I know her fear will get her if we let it.  So we have been working with the therapist to make sure she can go!!

We also got a letter from the therapist asking the school to consider letting her
 sister (17) go on the trip as a councilor. They do allow Juniors and Seniors on the trip...it is just that so many sign up they all can't go.

Both of my dd's are perfectionists. We have been told by their therapists this is very common with many people who suffer from OCD and anxieties.

With her therapists help and the help of her best friends Mom...dd11 will have her first sleepover at her best friends house this Thursday!!  Right now she is really looking forward to it. My friend knows all about her anxiety and dd knows that so we are hoping this will work out!!

Thanks again for listening..Tina


----------



## kacaju

well, tonight is the big test. She will be going over to a friends house tonight for a sleepover. she will have her phone so she can call or text me if she needs to


----------



## TaraPA

Good luck to you and your DD tonight!     Let us know how it goes!

My anxiety is in overdrive yes again.    DS10 refused to eat his favorite meal, he just cried & said he's not hungry for it tonight.    He looks pale & tired, but says he feels fine.    But he just had a meltdown over getting in the tub.  So something's not right!


----------



## lukenick1

kacaju said:


> well, tonight is the big test. She will be going over to a friends house tonight for a sleepover. she will have her phone so she can call or text me if she needs to



I remember attempting to do sleep overs but ended up calling MOm to come pick me up.  I hope she makes it!


----------



## kacaju

lukenick1 said:


> I remember attempting to do sleep overs but ended up calling MOm to come pick me up.  I hope she makes it!



thank you!!!!


----------



## kacaju

OK drop off went well. She said good night to me and went off with her friend to play wii.
Her friend just came back from Orlando, she did one day at Harry Potter and then 2 days as Epcot (stayed at the swan/dolphin) so I made sure I reminded her that the friend was just there and ask questions for our upcomnig Harry Potter trip in Aug..I figured that would help keep her mind off of the *vomit* thing.


----------



## lukenick1

Well??????  Did she make it??


----------



## kacaju

YES!!  She made it, no calls or text messages last night!!  My friend texted me this morning and said they went to bed around 11 and they had just woken up.  This worked out well, it was just her and her friend.

 Besides the up coming camping trip our next challenge will be getting her to go to a friends Birthday party sleepover. At age 11 sleepovers are the big thing, and she has not done them in 2 years. She goes to the party until 11pm or so then we just pick her up.


----------



## kacaju

TaraPA said:


> It does make sense to me.  Did anyone here watch the series last year called Obsessed or OCD or something like that?   Probably A&E or TLC...they took about 6 people with extreme OCD to an inpatient program...well anyway, the one girl was OCD about being clean & her rituals - she felt someone would die if she didn't do her rituals...and it stemmed from watching her fiance die of cancer.   Her OCD made her think if she was dirty or didn't do her rituals that someone would die.      So I see what you're saying.     And sorry you had to go through that with your mom.



One of those shows had someone with the fear of vomit on it too. I wish I saved it. We DVR those shows because of my older dd. At the time I didn't know that my younger dd was so anxious over vomit.


----------



## lukenick1

kacaju said:


> YES!!  She made it, no calls or text messages last night!!  My friend texted me this morning and said they went to bed around 11 and they had just woken up.  This worked out well, it was just her and her friend.
> 
> Besides the up coming camping trip our next challenge will be getting her to go to a friends Birthday party sleepover. At age 11 sleepovers are the big thing, and she has not done them in 2 years. She goes to the party until 11pm or so then we just pick her up.



Yay!!!!


----------



## kacaju

she is home!!  Her anxiety did get to her last night a few times, but she was able to talk herself out of it. I am so proud of her. I know this was a huge step for her to take.


----------



## kacaju

ugh!!  so my dd just told me she does not want to go on her 5th grade camping trip. She did real good sleeping over her friends house, but it was rough on her and now this....  I told her we will have to talk to her therapist on tuesday to see what he says before I can tell her she has to or doesnt have to go on this trip
The camping trip is for 2 nights, 3 days. I know she will have so much fun during the day..it is the night time that kills her.


----------



## kacaju

YES!!  We just found out that my oldest dd (17) is able to go along on the 5th grade camping trip with her sister!  I had the therapist write a letter stating it would be helpful to my younger dd to have her sister there.  They always pick a few juniors ans seniors to go on this trip as chaparones/.camp counsilors

DD11 has had a rough week, it was State testing this week and she was sure someone would get sick while they were testing..(no one did)  but now her focus will be on this trip and her anixiety level is building.  
I am also having a meeting next week with the teachers who will be on the trip so we are all on the same page.
Of course with Emetophobia the last thing I want is for her to tell the teachers, nurse she is sick and have them call me to come pick her up!!!


----------



## TaraPA

That's good news that your older DD can go along on the trip!    Maybe with her along she won't need to call you to come pick her up, even if she's having a lot of anxiety.     Is she comfortable talking to her sister about it?     I understand how the anxiety an be all-consuming.    Sometimes it just eats you alive.


----------



## kacaju

TaraPA said:


> That's good news that your older DD can go along on the trip!    Maybe with her along she won't need to call you to come pick her up, even if she's having a lot of anxiety.     Is she comfortable talking to her sister about it?     I understand how the anxiety an be all-consuming.    Sometimes it just eats you alive.


Yes, she can talk to her sister..her sister is very good with her and will be able to help her while on the trip.


----------



## kacaju

Well tomorrow is the big day...the 5th grade camping trip!!! 

 DD is very excited for the trip...Much different then she was 2 months ago when she feared this trip. She went to therapy today...with her sister who is going along on the trip as a counselor so they could come up with a plan in case her fear gets to her while away.

I have a letter for the teachers from the therapist...explaining in detail about Emetophobia...what it is and why dd gets so upset. 

What to do and not do with her. ie.. do not call home or allow her to call home unless the nurse/medic determines it is an actual emergency.
If someone in camp actually does vomit, get dd away from the area and allow her time to relax if she actually witnessed it.
A few other things and also my dd's have an *emergency* plan if she does get overwhelmed.
I do think she will be fine...as I said, she really has come a long way..I know tomorrow night will be the toughest part for her.


----------



## SDSorority

Hi everyone- another emeto here!  Just wanted to check in and say hi!  Emeto runs in my family (mom's side).  Luckily DH doesn't have it- he's very patient with me and my panic attacks.  I haven't read through the thread very much- does anyone take Bach's Rescue Remedy??  I started taking it when I had a nervous breakdown last December-  DH had the tummy flu... freaked me out in a MAJOR way.  I started taking Rescue Remedy and it really does help me.  Check it out if you've never heard of it!!


----------



## Sleepyhappyandgrumpy

Hi All!  

I also have a phobia of vomiting.  Not of other people vomiting, although I used to, unless it's contagious.  

I haven't puked since 1987, except for the dry-heaves once in college...  (Knock on wood.)    

I could really like to keep it that way, or to not be afraid anymore.  It's exhausting.  It doesn't interfere with my daily life too much, unless someone I've had contact with gets the stomach flu.  

When that happens I am a mess until the carefully calculated incubation period has passed.  I dread the panic I feel almost as much as I dread vomiting.  

I'm sorry that you all have this too, but I'm glad to have found you!  

Anyone else sleep with zofran under their pillow?


----------



## TaraPA

kacaju said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day...the 5th grade camping trip!!!
> 
> DD is very excited for the trip...Much different then she was 2 months ago when she feared this trip. She went to therapy today...with her sister who is going along on the trip as a counselor so they could come up with a plan in case her fear gets to her while away.
> 
> I have a letter for the teachers from the therapist...explaining in detail about Emetophobia...what it is and why dd gets so upset.
> 
> What to do and not do with her. ie.. do not call home or allow her to call home unless the nurse/medic determines it is an actual emergency.
> If someone in camp actually does vomit, get dd away from the area and allow her time to relax if she actually witnessed it.
> A few other things and also my dd's have an *emergency* plan if she does get overwhelmed.
> I do think she will be fine...as I said, she really has come a long way..I know tomorrow night will be the toughest part for her.



Well?!?!?   How did it go?!?!   We you anxious the whole time she was there?   I know I would have been!


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome SDSorority & sleepyhappyand grumpy!    

I hope no one mids, I posted about our thread here on another thread on the Theme Parks Board about people vomiting.   Seems like there were some emets over there & I wanted them to know this is more common than people think, and there are many of us who suffer from it!

I haven't tried the Rescue Remedy - what exactly is it?   I'm glad it's helped you!

I don't sleep with zofran under my pillow but I have many emet "rituals" that would seem bizarre to anyone else who doesn't have emet.      We all "get it" here, we do what we need to do to calm our fear & anxiety.   It's real to us!


----------



## sdchickie

Oh my gosh, I had no idea this was a real thing. I just thought I got overly anxious whenever I even think I hear someone pukeing. I had no idea there was alot of other people that feel the same way. I too keep gallon size ziploc bags with me when ever I travel. And yes, I am always the first to see the puke on the sidewalk or where ever it might be. If I'm watching TV I change the channel if I see teenagers drinking or someone about to get sick. I recently had to do a barium swallow (where they make you drink large amounts of gross stuff while they x-ray your throat) because I refused to have a scope put down my throat. I also refused general anestesia when I had my last two surgerys, again because of the tube down the throat. I'm so happy to know I'm not alone here! The things you learn on the DIS.


----------



## kacaju

SDSorority said:


> Hi everyone- another emeto here!  Just wanted to check in and say hi!  Emeto runs in my family (mom's side).  Luckily DH doesn't have it- he's very patient with me and my panic attacks.  I haven't read through the thread very much- does anyone take Bach's Rescue Remedy??  I started taking it when I had a nervous breakdown last December-  DH had the tummy flu... freaked me out in a MAJOR way.  I started taking Rescue Remedy and it really does help me.  Check it out if you've never heard of it!!



I use rescue remedy on my dogs to calm them during thunderstorms


----------



## kacaju

TaraPA said:


> Well?!?!?   How did it go?!?!   We you anxious the whole time she was there?   I know I would have been!



She is still there!!!  They come home tomorrow. My older dd texted me this morning (I texted first to ask how the younger one did) Well she did great until night when someone complained of a stomach ache...but then it seems one of her friends slept in the same bed as her so that made her feel better.

Funny thing...she is so afraid of someone getting her sick, I am surprised she would actually sleep in the same bed as another girl since she avoids anyone who *might* be sick!!


----------



## TaraPA

sdchickie said:


> Oh my gosh, I had no idea this was a real thing. I just thought I got overly anxious whenever I even think I hear someone pukeing. I had no idea there was alot of other people that feel the same way. I too keep gallon size ziploc bags with me when ever I travel. And yes, I am always the first to see the puke on the sidewalk or where ever it might be. If I'm watching TV I change the channel if I see teenagers drinking or someone about to get sick. I recently had to do a barium swallow (where they make you drink large amounts of gross stuff while they x-ray your throat) because I refused to have a scope put down my throat. I also refused general anestesia when I had my last two surgerys, again because of the tube down the throat. I'm so happy to know I'm not alone here! The things you learn on the DIS.



I'm also Queen of the Ziplock bags!    I have several in each car, and when traveling (especdially WDW) there is one in my bag or tote or backpack at all times.    

DS14 had a barium swallow last year - and he threw up all over the poor x-ray tech!    I felt so bad, they wouldn't let me in the room to clean it up.   They said it happens all the time.    Imagine having that job!


----------



## TaraPA

kacaju said:


> She is still there!!!  They come home tomorrow. My older dd texted me this morning (I texted first to ask how the younger one did) Well she did great until night when someone complained of a stomach ache...but then it seems one of her friends slept in the same bed as her so that made her feel better.
> 
> Funny thing...she is so afraid of someone getting her sick, I am surprised she would actually sleep in the same bed as another girl since she avoids anyone who *might* be sick!!



That would make me a nervous wreck too if I was sleeping in close quarters with someone who had an upset stomach.    If my kids have one I'm soooo anxious I don't sleep all night, just waiting for them to throw up.   

Glad to hear it's going well!


----------



## NixiePixie

We leave for Disney in about 5 days. I am really worried about people being sick because of the heat. I am also worried about our car drive down there. My youngest got sick the last time during a car trip. Hoping that won't happen again; although I am much better when it is my own kids (hubby is on his own though!! LOL). Hubby has been put on alert that he is to distract me or whatever he needs to do if he sees someone getting sick near us. We are still going to avoid Misson Space and the Teacups. Still a little worried about the Teacups area because we cannot avoid the whole area completely like it looks like we can with Misson Space.  
I finally told one of my friends about my anxiety. She was really sweet about it, but her boyfriend overheard us and thought I was nutso. He asked if thre was something that happened in my childhood that made me like this. I started thinking. I am not sure this is the event that triggered my anxiety about vomiting, but it is something that stuck out clearly in my mind when he asked. I was probably only 4 or 5 when my stepmom had a gallbladder attack. It was just me and her at home. She grabbed her stoamch, fell to the floor, and started moaning and crying. She made me go call my dad at work (she couldn't move to the phone herself). My dad had already left for the day and was on his way home. So, I ran into my room, shut the door, and hid until my dad came hme and found me. I could hear her screaming and moaning while I was hiding. I don't know if that is the actual cause for my anxiety, but it was pretty scary to go through as a young child!

PS: Sorry about typos! Minnie mouse nails are in full effect


----------



## kacaju

She is home!! I have not yet had a chance to really talk with her, she said she did have some issues with being away from home. I will talk with her later, so I will not be able to report hear until tomorrow. BUT..bottom line is she did survive camp!!  I did not get any phone calls to come get her!!


----------



## kacaju

UGH...Lost what I was typing!!  dd11 did *ok* on the trip. She was stressed and it shows because she came home, showered and fell asleep and is still sleeping.  DD17 said she did have times where she was anxious over someone complaining of a belly ache.
I have to thank the teachers for allowing dd17 to go along on this trip it really did help dd11 to have her sister there. They had an emergency plan from the therapist and had to use it to help her.
Other then her fears she had a wonderful time!! LOL!!


----------



## TaraPA

kacaju - SOOOO glad she made it through this!!!!!!

nixiepixie - LOL so Im not the only one "scanning" around the exit of Mission Space?!?!    The only places in parks I've seen vomiting has been in Germany, on the Astro Orbiter (they didn't even attempt to clean it up, ugh), in line for Lights, Motors, Action or whatever that stunt show is called in DHS & outside of a restroom in 50's Prime Time.      So from my experience, it can happen anywhere.    Ugh.

I'll have anxiety tonight, DS14 is sleeping in a tent at the local Relay for Life & he just looks pale & lethargic, and he says he's very tired.      He is on rxs for a skin infection (doc cleared him for the Relay) so I'm hoping it's just that making him a little "off."    But my OCD brain is convincing me that he's got a stomach bug or will throw up as a side effect from the meds.      The dad in family he's sharing the tent with is a doctor,  so that should make me feel better, but it doesn't!      He's probably seen vomit a million times, but in his tent would just be the worst!


----------



## TaraPA

Anyone still out there?!?!   Wake up!


----------



## kacaju

we are still here. Now that the camping trip is behind us...and there are no sleepovers in our future  dd is doing well.


----------



## lukenick1

I'm still here too.  Never got the email notifications for all the recent post until yesterday.  Weird.  
I'm glad your daughter made it thru her camping trip!  Yay for her.  
I'm going on vacation in a few weeks and am dreading the flight.  I hate to fly and worry about hearing someone sick on the plane.  There is just no escape .  I also hate when they tell you to turn off all electronic devices because I like to play my music loud so I won't hear someone vomit.  Landing is the worst time for motion sickness and that's when they make you shut it off!  Ugh!  I also make sure to give my son dramamine just in case.  I take phenergan to help with nausea although it doesn't really help me because being nervous makes me nauseous.  If I wouldn't get so sleepy I would take an anxiety pill in addition to the phenergan but I will be a zombie once we get to our destination.  The anti emetic meds are far more important to me.  I have avoided drinks in public with ice.  I heard a story of a whole wedding reception getting Norovirus from the ice.  Someone working the bar was sick and contaminated the ice and sickened over 300 ppl.  YIKES!!!!  No more ice for me     I also fear death but the thought of never having to worry about throwing up again isn't such a bad thing  (I'm not suicidal or anything...lol)


----------



## singastory

Hi there, was reading another thread and someone mentioned this page and I thought I would check it out.  I'm in my 20s and have had pretty bad anxiety issues related to emetophobia my whole life.  All of the females in my family suffer from pretty huge GI issues so vomiting has been a pretty regular occurrence around my house.  I have many different types of anxiety related to vomit.  Personally, I had stomach troubles a lot as a kid, and I also had a sleepwalking problem.  Combining the two makes for some pretty interesting results...  I would sometimes wake up and find myself puking all over my parents' bedroom floor.  Not so fun.  Also, I always seem to have a lot more... volume... for lack of a better word, than many other people do.  I am a pretty petite person so seeing that much stuff come out of me is always surprising.  I also never only throw up once, it's hours and hours of agony where I am vomiting every 20-30 minutes or so.  The last time a few years ago I think I should have gone to the hospital because I was so dehydrated to the point where I could not physically stop myself from drinking tons of water and then explosively throwing it all back up.  It was really a traumatic experience for me.   

I am the oldest of three girls, and the next oldest has an extremely easy gag reflex so she would always be throwing up, especially during thunderstorms.  I have a lot of guilt associated with this; she was obviously suffering from her own anxieties, but she would chase me around my house wanting me to help her and I couldn't bring myself to do anything but run away because she was vomiting.  My youngest sister has had gallbladder issues since before she was a teenager and also suffers from extremely painful GERD and IBS but no one will help her because they just blame it on her weight.  She is overweight as a direct result of what her other issues allow her to eat comfortably, so our family is very frustrated with pediatricians right now.  My parents have pulled her out of school and everything.  She's sick probably every day, multiple times a day.  She's almost 18 now and I feel horrible thinking back on all of the things I had done at that age that she hasn't been able to do.  

Because of all of that, I have a lot of anxiety when it comes to people around me throwing up.  I used to lock myself in my room when people in my family had a stomach bug.  I've been on my own for a while now but if I still lived at home I don't know if I'd ever get out of my room.  One of the biggest reasons why I never had any interest in human medicine was because I didn't want to have to deal with people vomiting.  I'm currently in veterinary school...  For some reason animal vomit just isn't the same for me and doesn't trigger anxiety unless it's my own pet, and then I'm just anxious because I want them better!!  I'm glad we're humans though and not horses or cows.  Horses physically can't throw up so if they have a stomach issue it's surgery or death, and vomiting (or rumination) is part of a cow's normal digestion process.  They vomit into their mouths and re-chew everything before swallowing it again!  

On the bright side (is there one??) alcoholism runs in my family but I won't ever drink to the point of sickness because I am afraid of vomit.  My DBf has grown out of a lot of his younger antics, but still occasionally drinks to the point of blacking out.  I am always angry at him, partially because I afraid that he will start puking (even though he never has).    

Outside my family, I haven't had to deal a lot with seeing people "in the act" in public, although I did see a poor man hurling his guts out in a trashcan after one of the rides at Harry Potter land last summer.  I felt sympathy for him more than anything because it made me a little motion sick as well.  I also picked up two of my friends one night after they were too drunk to get back on their own, and one ended up hanging out of my car dry heaving the whole way home.  I was surprised that it didn't effect me more, but he was making such hilarious noises and it didn't seem to trigger an anxiety attack.

I am almost at the point in my life where I am thinking about a family of my own, and there's a girl in my class right now who is dealing with months of terrible morning sickness.  My mom tells me horror stories of vomiting into a plastic bag, while driving, with me in the car when she was pregnant with my sister.  

Anyway, thanks for listening to my story, I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I have people tell me that throwing up is "relieving", and I always look at them like they've sprouted two heads.  I would 100% rather suffer through the stomach pain or have it come out the other end


----------



## TaraPA

Hi Singastory!    You are not alone in your vomit anxiety!!!


----------



## Carol17

When I was a kid, I remember getting sick so much that I thought I was going to die. I couldn't breath. So I have always dreaded the act of getting sick probably more than most. However, things have gotten worse since good old WDW.

 Long story short, I was sick on 3 of the last 4 WDW trips. The worst being back in 2007. I was in Honey I Shrunk the Kids, and suddenly felt really sick. I had such anxiety over being stuck in a dark room and feeling like I cant get out. Then on the way back to the hotel I felt so sick on the bus. I was afraid I was going to throw up on the floor in front of everyone. It didn't happen thank goodness, but needless to say, I hate the darn buses now LOL.

So for the next trip(and all trips) I now carry a plastic bag "just in case". Just knowing I have it helps reduce anxiety about it. I had another episode on the bus back from AK. I have missed two ADR's for Le Cellier and almost The Yachtsman Steakhouse because of nausea. I always carry Gravol with me now, especially at events or WDW. The worse episode I had was in that awful Narnia attraction. My worst nightmare again with being stuck in a crowded dark room and feeling sick.

So, I have come to the conclusion that it is all in my head. Anytime I go anywhere ,especially events like concerts, I think about how I don't want to get sick, then I start to feel sick. I remind myself to breath and that its all in my head. Nonetheless, I have to find the bathroom, sit at the end of the aisle and plan my exit everywhere I go. Its ridiculous. It makes me not want to go anywhere anymore. Sheesh, this anxiery stuff if for the birds isn't it?


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome Carol!!

I know exactly how you feel.    When the kids & I were watching the Nickelodeon Kids Choice awards they were asking how we could go be part of the audience - the very first thing I thought of was "no way one of them would have to throw up & we wouldn't be able to get out in time!"      

I ALWAYS have a zip lock bag in my tote when in WDW.     We have them in the car too & let me tell you they have saved the mess quite a few times (DS14 gets car sick from time to time).      

I too scan for the exit & garbage cans immediately when giong on a closed attraction in WDW or if we're in a long line for something.     

Yes it's in our heads but it's real to us.    Anxiety can play dirty tricks with your mind & we just have to learn to cope with it I guess!   Come here any time to vent, share your anxiety or just to share a story!


----------



## NixiePixie

We have been back from Disney for about a month now. It was wonderful and magical. Did not have any troubles at all in the world. Did find out, however, that our two year old gets car sick. Kept him feeding him chewable Draminine and he was fine.  We have now decided to book a cruise. My anxiety is really, really hitting an all time high because of this. I am scared I will see or be around people getting seasick. My biggest fear is on the tenders or the small excursion sailboats where I won't be able to get away from the sick people. I am not too worried about myself or my hubby getting sick. We never get carsick, plane sick, rollercoaster sick, or small boat sick. I think we will be fine on the big boat, but I will be taking motion sickness pills just incase.


----------



## acejka

Hey Everyone! 

I haven't hung out here in a while since I thought hearing stories was making myself worse with my anxiety over it all, but I'm back.... annnnndddd.... 


I just found out I am pregnant. 

I know its really early, I went yesterday after I got the positive pee test and got a checkup and a prescription for zofran, just in case, but I am FREAKING about morning sickness.


----------



## lukenick1

acejka said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I haven't hung out here in a while since I thought hearing stories was making myself worse with my anxiety over it all, but I'm back.... annnnndddd....
> 
> 
> I just found out I am pregnant.
> 
> I know its really early, I went yesterday after I got the positive pee test and got a checkup and a prescription for zofran, just in case, but I am FREAKING about morning sickness.



  Congrats to you!!!  Don't worry too much I never threw up during my pregnancies.  Your mind is a powerful tool, just talk yourself out of being sick.


----------



## Sleepyhappyandgrumpy

acejka said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I haven't hung out here in a while since I thought hearing stories was making myself worse with my anxiety over it all, but I'm back.... annnnndddd....
> 
> 
> I just found out I am pregnant.
> 
> I know its really early, I went yesterday after I got the positive pee test and got a checkup and a prescription for zofran, just in case, but I am FREAKING about morning sickness.



Congrats!!
I was really nervous too.  I was very queasy from week 6 - week 12 all day and especially at night.  The zofran was awesome.  Did you get the kind that dissolves in your mouth?  It seems counter-intuitive but you have to find something bland (for me it was pretzels) that you can eat and keep something in your stomach all the time.  I never vomited.  Also, keep something that you can stand the smell of, like lemon oil, in your purse so if a smell starts to get to you you can hold it right under your nose.  The closest I came to puking was in Bath and Body Works when someone sprayed something smelly.  

It's terrifying but it's worth it!  Also check out the anti-nausea self-hypnosis products.  They are useful.


----------



## TaraPA

acejka said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I haven't hung out here in a while since I thought hearing stories was making myself worse with my anxiety over it all, but I'm back.... annnnndddd....
> 
> 
> I just found out I am pregnant.
> 
> I know its really early, I went yesterday after I got the positive pee test and got a checkup and a prescription for zofran, just in case, but I am FREAKING about morning sickness.



Oh wow CONGRATS!!!!

I know we can all tell you not to worry about it, but your OCD will make that hard not to do.    Hopefully you can find some good coping mechanisms.      I was only sick with one pregnancy - and not even sick - just queasy with dry heaves when I'd shower (odd, I know!).   The other one I never even felt queasy once - so everyone is different & you might be just fine!    

Like someone else said, keep saltines or pretzels in you at all times - just take a few bites even if you're not hungry, that might do the trick.


----------



## kacaju

acejka said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I haven't hung out here in a while since I thought hearing stories was making myself worse with my anxiety over it all, but I'm back.... annnnndddd....
> 
> 
> I just found out I am pregnant.
> 
> I know its really early, I went yesterday after I got the positive pee test and got a checkup and a prescription for zofran, just in case, but I am FREAKING about morning sickness.



Congrats!!
We just came home from US/IOA and twice I saw vomit coming off a ride and once I smelled it. My dd11 is the one who is fearful of vomit, I do not know if she noticed it..I did not want to ask her for fear of freaking her out


----------



## lukenick1

kacaju said:


> Congrats!!
> We just came home from US/IOA and twice I saw vomit coming off a ride and once I smelled it. My dd11 is the one who is fearful of vomit, I do not know if she noticed it..I did not want to ask her for fear of freaking her out



Most people would be excited to be going to Disney World but I am dreading it!  We are going in January (height of stomach bug season)!!!  I am already worried one of us will get sick or see puke.  I will try to avoid restrooms like the plague and will be hiding my ipod with ear phones in my fanny pack to wear while in the bathroom just so I don't "hear it".   How pathetic is that!!!!  I hate living like this,  nothing will ever cure my fear


----------



## TaraPA

lukenick1 said:


> Most people would be excited to be going to Disney World but I am dreading it!  We are going in January (height of stomach bug season)!!!  I am already worried one of us will get sick or see puke.  I will try to avoid restrooms like the plague and will be hiding my ipod with ear phones in my fanny pack to wear while in the bathroom just so I don't "hear it".   How pathetic is that!!!!  I hate living like this,  nothing will ever cure my fear





Our fears seem unreasonable to others, but they're very real to us.    For example, today I'm anxious about DS11 throwing up.     He slept over at a friend's house & they only slept 2 hours, he's absolutely miserable & cranky & has football practice tonight.    He's going to be so exhausted by bedtime I'm nervus that he'll throw up!     Unreasonable to most, but not to my OCD brain!


----------



## lukenick1

Ok guys.....
I am starting to panic about going to Disney and the fear of getting sick from stomach bug, motion sick, and seeing someone get sick.  It's going to be a LONG 4 months!!!!  I am scared to ride Everest, and Forbidden Journey due to my fear of motion sickness.


----------



## TaraPA

It's ok, we're here, just keep coming on here to vent.   I'll listen to you!!


----------



## acejka

lukenick1 said:


> Most people would be excited to be going to Disney World but I am dreading it!  We are going in January (height of stomach bug season)!!!  I am already worried one of us will get sick or see puke.  I will try to avoid restrooms like the plague and will be hiding my ipod with ear phones in my fanny pack to wear while in the bathroom just so I don't "hear it".   How pathetic is that!!!!  I hate living like this,  nothing will ever cure my fear



I wear my ipod in the bathroom too! It makes it much easier for me to deal with being in public bathrooms.


----------



## acejka

Thanks for the congrats guys  

I feel like I'm in the middle of a ticking time bomb.... tomorrow will make 6 weeks.

I've had the queazies a few mornings and got pretty nauseated one morning last week, but so far so good, I'm crossing my fingers... frequent heart burn though. 

We just drove from Orlando to Northern Virginia last week to come visit family and it was a pretty intense drive because I was having some belly issues and nausea but we made it well. I have my zofran and everything just in case so that makes me feel a little better. 

I know it will be worth it in the end, and if puking is the worst that happens and I end up with a healthy baby in the arms then I have it really good. I'm proud of myself for recognizing that. I feel like that is a good step for me. 

I've been doing a lot of gagging for certain smells though! My husband walks in with hotel waffles every morning and I just look at him and gag really loud. Poor guy! 

I'm praying for a baby girl! My grandmother is so excited for this baby and I know she really wants to see a little girl. I want so badly for it to be a girl for her to see. 

I think I will be around more since I'm freaking pretty bad!


----------



## TaraPA

Hi everyone!   Just checking in to say hello.


----------



## kacaju

Hello...DD11 is doing well right now...since she has nothing to upset her right now...It is back to school time now so I am sure that sleepover invite will appear sooner or later!!  Thursday some kid threw up in lunch...but thank goodness it was the period AFTER her lunch!


----------



## MrRomance

First of all a big thank you to TaraPA for directing me here!  

I have a horrendous phobia of sickness and have since I was about 8 years old.  I've had all sorts of treatment for it but nothing works!  I haven't read this whole thread yet but I'll work my way through it because it's great to know that I'm not alone in this!

Here's my deal...

It started when I was a kid, my parents rarely went out with their friends when  I was young, but on one occasion they actually did, I was at my grandmothers and they came to collect me.  Their friend was drunk off her face (I didn't know that at the time because I was a kid and didn't know what drunk was!) and we were all in a black taxi.  The friend ended up being sick everywhere, including all over me, and it freaked me out.

From then on I've had this horrible phobia.  I'm not really a germaphobe or OCD with hand washing or any of that, but I do go out of my way to avoid situations where I know there could be sick people.  Christmas and holidays I always quit work a week before so I don't have to deal with drunk people being sick etc.  I and my family always take motion sickness pills even though we don't get motion sickness!

I get panic attacks when someone says they feel sick!  My wife is terrible she has the most sensitive stomach of anyone I know (but she always takes care of herself and it's never been a problem) and my youngest daughter has severe anxiety disorder that makes her a puker too.  Luckily for me, my wife is really understanding and she deals with it.

I hate it because I know it's irrational but I've tried to get help for it and I can't shake it off.  I love WDW but I always find myself stressing that someone else is going be sick near me because of the rides!


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome Mr. Romance!

You're not alone!   Once you read this thread you'll see MANY others with the exact same fears you have.   It seems irrantional to others, but to us it's real.     

I find myself constantly "scanning" on Disney buses, around Mission Space, at the exit of rides that might make people sick.     I just can't turn off my brain!    I'm also always constantly "scanning" my own kids, convinced something will make them sick & vomit.     Wrestling season starts next week & that just brings with it tons of stomach bugs - and my kids always get them.     All those germs in that hot sweaty room full of kids.  Yuck!

I'm having anxiety over my own Disney trip which is in 2 weeks.     DH is taking care of the boys while I'm on a girls trip, and I'm nervous that they will vomit during the night & he won't be able to handle it (he can NOT clean up vomit!)     I've been on many girls trips before, and they've always turned out just fine, but my brain is in overdrive.     I hate this!


----------



## lukenick1

Welcome Mr Romance.

Seems like a lot of Brits have this phobia.  There is a website dedicated to it www.emetophobia.org and it seems to be mostly Brits that frequent that site.  I wonder why?


----------



## Tandksmom

Just stumbled along to this group, and unfortunately- I'm a member.

I have 2 kids, and that means that they bring home all kinds of not so fun things, including stomach bugs. I'm also a single mom so I'm pretty much on my own here...

My son is a puker, and will vomit if he is to tired, eats shrimp (even though he loves it!), or gets to worked up. I am TOTALLY ok with him throwing up as long as I know that I can not catch it.

That's right, my emetphobia is only the fear of ME throwing up. I don't know if it's the actual act of throwing up that bothers me or the nausea beforehand. The last time my son got sick I had myself in such a panic attack that I could not eat for days because I was afraid to get sick. I finally went to the doctor because it was consuming my every thought. He prescribed the Compazine which is what they give to cancer patients to battle nausea. I've never had to use it to stop nausea or vomitting, but I carry it with me everywhere 'just in case'.

I hate that this rules my life. I know that it's completely irrational but I can not stop it. I'm petrified of going to Disney on Friday and having someone end up with a stomach bug.


----------



## Elmo9607

Hi all! It's been awhile since I visited this thread. Anyway, a couple weeks ago, my dbf was sick with a chest cold/sinus infection. He had that really thick 'phlegm' that needed to be coughed up all the time to help clear it. Anyway, one night, we stopped at a gas station to get some water. He coughed a little bit, then started gagging! Omg, I tell you, I thought he was going to puke. I basically shoved him out of the car and sat there paralyzed until it was over. He didn't throw up. I still wanted to run away from the car and escape, though, but forced myself to stay put. 

I was so nauseated and horrified when he got back in the car, the poor guy felt terrible for scaring me so  While I'm glad I didn't run away, it's still a bit of a disappointment to know I can still be strongly affected. Does anyone else get nervous whenever someone has a bad coughing fit? It's always made me wary.


----------



## Tandksmom

Elmo9607 said:


> Hi all! It's been awhile since I visited this thread. Anyway, a couple weeks ago, my dbf was sick with a chest cold/sinus infection. He had that really thick 'phlegm' that needed to be coughed up all the time to help clear it. Anyway, one night, we stopped at a gas station to get some water. He coughed a little bit, then started gagging! Omg, I tell you, I thought he was going to puke. I basically shoved him out of the car and sat there paralyzed until it was over. He didn't throw up. I still wanted to run away from the car and escape, though, but forced myself to stay put.
> 
> I was so nauseated and horrified when he got back in the car, the poor guy felt terrible for scaring me so  While I'm glad I didn't run away, it's still a bit of a disappointment to know I can still be strongly affected. Does anyone else get nervous whenever someone has a bad coughing fit? It's always made me wary.



My grandmother is 87 and was having trouble swallowing. She started choking on her meals, and I used to panic and get up and run. I associated choking with throwing up because usually that's how you 'stop choking'. It was embarrassing but my family knows why I do what I do. Doesn't mean they don't think I'm crazy--but it is what it is. Coughing and choking will make me run..


----------



## Neeny17

Elmo9607 said:


> Hi all! It's been awhile since I visited this thread. Anyway, a couple weeks ago, my dbf was sick with a chest cold/sinus infection. He had that really thick 'phlegm' that needed to be coughed up all the time to help clear it. Anyway, one night, we stopped at a gas station to get some water. He coughed a little bit, then started gagging! Omg, I tell you, I thought he was going to puke. I basically shoved him out of the car and sat there paralyzed until it was over. He didn't throw up. I still wanted to run away from the car and escape, though, but forced myself to stay put.
> 
> I was so nauseated and horrified when he got back in the car, the poor guy felt terrible for scaring me so  While I'm glad I didn't run away, it's still a bit of a disappointment to know I can still be strongly affected. Does anyone else get nervous whenever someone has a bad coughing fit? It's always made me wary.




I almost always get nervous if someone has a bad coughing fit. My grandad coughs a lot and often into a hanky, which immediately makes my brain go 'uh oh! vomit alert!' even though I know he won't. Also, a while ago my parents had friends of the family round and the husband suddenly had a really bad coughing fit. It was almost to the point of him being sick. I felt so trapped! I was in the living room and they were in the dining room, which you have to walk through to get to anywhere in the house. Then he moved into the kitchen and was coughing over the sink, which did more to fuel my fears. Now I couldn't've moved even if I wanted to. Thankfully it stopped soon after, but I was scared of being in the same room as him for the rest of the evening. Don't worry - as you can see from this thread, you are not alone!


----------



## acejka

Hey yall... Just stopping by to say hi. I hope everyone is doing well and coping well. I'm having a not so hot night and it made me think of you guys. I'm hoping my stomach will settle soon so I can just go to bed... and hopefully sleep through the night.

Overall, I'm doing ok, still a few bouts of nausea here and there, and the preggo nose which causes me to gag. I'm ready for the next 6 months to be over with, and honestly I hope every woman who's told me you forget about the bad parts is right, while my morning sickness has been very managable, nobody ever warned me about all the little (or not so little) aches and pains associated with this. Labor pain I think i will be able to handle, but these unexplained pains make me panic really bad since I'm always so sure something is going wrong with the baby.


----------



## JennaGlatzer

Just stopping in to say... ME TOOOOO.

Big-time. Single mom of a preschooler. I think about it daily. It's pretty awful.


----------



## JennaGlatzer

How did I kill the thread? I'm sitting here freaking out because I've managed to read about 5 or 6 trip reviews that involved vomiting today. I already have my list of places to avoid in my brain because someone vomited there six years ago . I'm so silly.

But... if you see someone wearing rubber gloves, spraying people with Lysol and insisting on full bacterial level reports on the food at the counter service... that'll be me!


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome Jenna!

Having some anxiety tonight, DS11 has "the sick look" for a few hours now, and now is laying in bed with a headache.    Ugh.    I just KNOW this will lead to vomiting at some point!   

I just got back from a girls trip last night & I only had one vomiting episode & it wasn't bad at all.     We had just finished dinner at CRT & I was using the castle restroom.   As I was drying my hands to leave, a mom comes rushing in holding a little boy about 2 years old, _covered_ in vomit, saying "look out sick child!"      Instead of bolting, I gathered a bunch of paper towels & made them wet for her to start wiping him down.    She said thanks, no need to stay, and I said hey it happens to all of us.      Isn't that bizarre, I can be around other kids' vomit, but have this insane anxiety that my own will do it.


----------



## lukenick1

Had a bad anxiety attack tonight too!  My DS8 has a nut allergy and he accidentally ate a hershey bar with almonds.  Only one bite, then realized it had almonds.  In the past he has vomited from exposure to nuts.  Not only that, the protocol is to inject him with the epi pen then call 911 for a trip to the ER.  The thought of having to go to the ER was so terrifying to me.  I was only going to send my DH but my son wanted me to go.  My first thought was, "where is my ipod and headphones"    Long story short, he never suffered any reaction and we never went to the ER.  Phew.  Come to find out he is allergic to pecans, peanuts and walnuts only according to the notes my pediatrician had from his allergy testing.  So relieved!!!!!!!!


----------



## annie1995

JennaGlatzer said:


> How did I kill the thread? I'm sitting here freaking out because I've managed to read about 5 or 6 trip reviews that involved vomiting today. I already have my list of places to avoid in my brain because someone vomited there six years ago . I'm so silly.
> 
> But... if you see someone wearing rubber gloves, spraying people with Lysol and insisting on full bacterial level reports on the food at the counter service... that'll be me!




I am so with you sister!!!


----------



## Redhead222

I am so happy I am not the only one who has this. I have for as long as I can remember! It depresses me. I think
About it all day long. I just want it gone. I don't know what to do. I really want to become a nurse. I am even in school for it! I can't be a nurse and an emet. I need to go get help but some ppl say it's not curable. I just want it gone!!


----------



## TaraPA

Just had to post - DS11 slept at a friend's house last night, and I'm always a nervous wreck when the kids do this - for the reason that I'm afriad they'll throw up at someone else's house.    Well it happened last night!     But I just found out now!

I called the mom to see when to pick him up & she said she'd bring him home later, and she wanted to let me know that he got sick & threw up last night at 10:30.     I was like "OMG why didn't you call me?!?!?!?"      She said he seemed fine afterwards & both boys wanted to still have the sleepover.     Is she nuts?      If a kid threw up at my house I'd be on the phone to the parents before he was even done being sick to come get him!     I feel so bad that she had to deal with that I could cry.      She said he made it into the bathroom but a lot got on the floor - OMG she had to clean it up!    I'm MORTIFIED!      My anxiety is in overdrive today for sure!   

Now I'm all worried that he'll be sick today when he comes home.    I won't be here - I work 1-8pm, and DH won't be able to handle it if he does get sick.    I'm guessing it's not a bug since it was once & done & she said he ate breakfast an hour ago & is fine.      He had Hawaiian Punch at supper last night - and this is the 3rd time he's thrown up after having that - so either it's a strange coincidence or he's allergic to something in that.


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> Just had to post - DS11 slept at a friend's house last night, and I'm always a nervous wreck when the kids do this - for the reason that I'm afriad they'll throw up at someone else's house.    Well it happened last night!     But I just found out now!
> 
> I called the mom to see when to pick him up & she said she'd bring him home later, and she wanted to let me know that he got sick & threw up last night at 10:30.     I was like "OMG why didn't you call me?!?!?!?"      She said he seemed fine afterwards & both boys wanted to still have the sleepover.     Is she nuts?      If a kid threw up at my house I'd be on the phone to the parents before he was even done being sick to come get him!     I feel so bad that she had to deal with that I could cry.      She said he made it into the bathroom but a lot got on the floor - OMG she had to clean it up!    I'm MORTIFIED!      My anxiety is in overdrive today for sure!
> 
> Now I'm all worried that he'll be sick today when he comes home.    I won't be here - I work 1-8pm, and DH won't be able to handle it if he does get sick.    I'm guessing it's not a bug since it was once & done & she said he ate breakfast an hour ago & is fine.      He had Hawaiian Punch at supper last night - and this is the 3rd time he's thrown up after having that - so either it's a strange coincidence or he's allergic to something in that.



That woman is OUT OF HER MIND!!!!!  Or she is a nurse.  I won't even allow sleepovers in the winter for this reason.  Stomach bug season.  I am getting worried about our Disney Trip coming up in January.  Don't want to be sick for that.  I told my kids, no friends over the house until after our trip.  I am mean!!!!


----------



## TaraPA

You and I think alike!!!   I'm going to Lysol everything DS11 touched here yesterday before he left for his friends house.    Just because!

I'm having anxiety over my Disney trip too - I just booked a 4-night girls trip for March & am already worried about the kids getting sick here with DH while I'm away.         I wish these thoughts would just GO AWAY!

Your trip is coming up soon!   Are you excited?  Where are you staying?


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> You and I think alike!!!   I'm going to Lysol everything DS11 touched here yesterday before he left for his friends house.    Just because!
> 
> I'm having anxiety over my Disney trip too - I just booked a 4-night girls trip for March & am already worried about the kids getting sick here with DH while I'm away.         I wish these thoughts would just GO AWAY!
> 
> Your trip is coming up soon!   Are you excited?  Where are you staying?



I am excited!  We are staying at AK Kidani Village in a one bedroom suite.    Hope the weather cooperates here so we can go.  Hoping no snow storms the day we fly out!  I worry about everything!


----------



## TaraPA

OOOO Kidani  -you will love it!    I've stayed in a 1BR twice there (just stayed there last month!)- and would stay again in a heartbeat.     The villas are so spacious & the resort is incredible!


----------



## kacaju

LOL!!  Coming from a NON Emetophobic person, I see nothing wrong with what she did. 

On the other hand, My Emetophobic dd will not sleep over anyone 's house because of that fear of getting sick at someone's house!! So I do understand your feelings.


----------



## TaraPA

I didn't mean that I thought she was wrong by keeping him, I just feel so bad that she had to deal with that!     I work for Yankee Candle & before I left today I put a gift bag of fresh scent candles & air fresheners & room sprays together for her when she dropped off DS11.      I'm still mortified & will now have SUPER anxiety next time one of the kids sleeps over somewhere!


----------



## Elmo9607

Well, it finally happened. After 6 years of not throwing up, Ive gotten some sort of virus/flu and I've thrown up 5 times in a few hours. Right now I feel okay, but I'm just trying to get through the night. Luckily my boyfriend stayed with me and took care of me until just a few minutes ago. 

I'm not freaking out too much...Im a bit anxious and I cried once, but so far I seem to be handling it okay. Just get me through this night!!


----------



## TaraPA

Hey lukenick1 - I see you're back from your trip - how was it?    Tell us all about it!


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> Hey lukenick1 - I see you're back from your trip - how was it?    Tell us all about it!



It was good!  Thanks for asking.  I was a nervous wreck the week before praying nobody became ill and once we got there I eased up a bit on the paranoia.  I barely ate the whole week because I was worried about feeling sick on rides.  Actually lost 5 lbs.  I vowed to never travel again in the winter because I am too paranoid of the stomach bug.  Just can't relax and enjoy the trip.  I skipped Forbidden Journey because I was afraid it would make me sick even with dramamine.  Other than that we really had a good time.  Just wish my phobia didn't dictate most of the trip.  Never saw any evidence of anyone being sick thank God!


----------



## TaraPA

Glad your trip was good.   I'm gearing up for 2 March trips - one with my girl friends & the other with the family.

Ok someone talk me off the ledge tonight!!!!!

Not only is DS11 sleeping at a friend's house tonight (you know that causes me _tons_ of anxiety) - but he's getting picked up from there to drive 2 hours away with another dad & 4 boys to a westling tournament overnight tomorrow!   I'm a big ball of anxiety.

I didn't know about the wrestling til just a few hours ago.    The dad called to ask if my son & the friend he's sleeping over at could go with him & his 3 sons.   Oh course I was like no, no way, not 2 nights in a row, not 2 hours away, not in a hotel room with 5 other people where he could be sick.    I tried to come up with every excuse in the book.     DH talked me down off that ledge & said there's absolutely no reason DS shouldn't be allowed to go with his friends to a wrestling event that he otherwise would't get the chance to go to.    He's in 6th grade & needs to learn to handle himself when spending the night with other families.     I KNOW THAT but the OCD in my brain is SCREAMING right now.    SCREAMING.     I don't know how I'll sleep tonight OR tomorrow night.     Might be a long weekend on The DIS!


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> Glad your trip was good.   I'm gearing up for 2 March trips - one with my girl friends & the other with the family.
> 
> Ok someone talk me off the ledge tonight!!!!!
> 
> Not only is DS11 sleeping at a friend's house tonight (you know that causes me _tons_ of anxiety) - but he's getting picked up from there to drive 2 hours away with another dad & 4 boys to a westling tournament overnight tomorrow!   I'm a big ball of anxiety.
> 
> I didn't know about the wrestling til just a few hours ago.    The dad called to ask if my son & the friend he's sleeping over at could go with him & his 3 sons.   Oh course I was like no, no way, not 2 nights in a row, not 2 hours away, not in a hotel room with 5 other people where he could be sick.    I tried to come up with every excuse in the book.     DH talked me down off that ledge & said there's absolutely no reason DS shouldn't be allowed to go with his friends to a wrestling event that he otherwise would't get the chance to go to.    He's in 6th grade & needs to learn to handle himself when spending the night with other families.     I KNOW THAT but the OCD in my brain is SCREAMING right now.    SCREAMING.     I don't know how I'll sleep tonight OR tomorrow night.     Might be a long weekend on The DIS!



Ugh Tara.....I know what your saying.  This anxiety sucks!  I am already getting paranoid about our summer trip to Mexico.  We are going to an all inclusive for the first time and I am already paranoid about eating the food there.  So worried about food poisoning   I went as far as looking up the top 10 foods that cause food poisoning today and was sad to see Lettuce and tomatoes on that list.  Who'd have thought a salad can make you sick.  I always thought I should avoid meat.  Guess I will live on fruit and bread for that week.  I hate this phobia!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyMo

Hello everyone!  I am also a big time emetophobe!  

My ODD had a stomach bug on Super Bowl Sunday.  I was feeling off earlier that day.. really off, and then around dinner, she wasn't hungry and was complaining of belly pain.  This drove me into a panic, but when she actually v*, I was fine with it and held her hair.  Then I stayed by her and offered her Gatorade sips.  

She did not get sick again, but I was in a panic that the rest of us were going to get sick, especially my younger two who are twins and almost 3.  They are not savvy enough to v* into a trash can like my almost 5 year old ODD.  

We are supposed to go to WDW in May, and I am nervous about all the norovirus talk that I hear.  I have heard of at least 5-6 families who have come down with the bug in the last couple of months.  

We have been to Disney a ton over the years- January, April, August, September, October, November..... and we've never gotten norovirus there.  My ILs are wintering there right now, and they've been to the parks a couple of times, and they haven't gotten to it.  

My ILs have a townhouse, so we're not onsite..... but the whole idea of going down there is making me nervous.  

Help me be excited about Disney!  I love Disney, and even though I have been an emet and always had a fear of norovirus, this fear of Disney is relatively new.   I want to look forward to my trip, and not obsess about getting sick.


----------



## kacaju

Tara, how was your ds's trip to wrestling?
 My dd has been doing well...although...I found an app for my kindle with prank noises and of course there is a vomit one. She doesn't like when her sisters hit it...but it a good thing for her to hear and she is not flipping out over it!!


----------



## TaraPA

I was a wreck but he was fine - til he came home!    I could tell the second he walked in the door he wasn't right.    About 11:30pm he called me over to say he had to throw up.     We sat in the bathroom for about 30 min. til he fell asleep sitting up against the tub!      He never threw up, I guess he was just so exhausted from the long weekend.  But I abrely slept that night thinking he'd throw up!


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome BabyMo!

I forgot to post - if anyone DVR'd Two & A Half Men from last night DON'T WATCH IT!    Most of the show revolves around Alan's girlfriend throwing up everywhere - and they show it - a few times.   Ugh gross!     They also were talking about it on Mike & Molly too - no graphics though, but just thought I'd warn everyone that can't stand to hear about it or see it.


----------



## lukenick1

Just venting......

It is my 40th birthday and my ds8 woke me up to tell me he was feeling sick and then projectile vomited all over the bathroom.  Thank God my dh was here to deal with it but I am still a wreck inside.  Cannot sleep and my stomach is in knots.  I am so paranoid he will do it again or worse make me or the others in the house sick.  My dh has to work tomorrow and I am petrified to be home alone with a sick child.  I made my hubby use gloves and a mask and clean the whole bathroom with bleach.  I went in after a little while and doused everything with lysol.  I plan to re clean it tomorrow with lots of bleach to kill whatever virus it is.  My other ds is very scared he will get sick now (my fault) and i feel like my sick ds has the plague.  I want to steer clear of him and feel so bad that i think that way .  I hate this!!!!!!!!  Not a very good start to my birthday!


----------



## TaraPA

OMG!   Hugs hugs hugs.      I feel so bad for you, I know the anxiety you're going through.       If it makes you feel better to keep cleaning, then do it.    Do whatever you need to get thruogh the day!

Oh, and Happy Birthday!   Hopefully you'll get to enjoy it once everyone is better.


----------



## kacaju

YUCK!! DD12 went to therapy yesterday...I really need to plan sleepovers for her...I personally donot like sleepovers just because the kids get no sleep nothing about vomitting...byt DD doesn't like them because she is afraid someone will get sick.
Also found out she doesn't like people sleeping over our house and in her room. Her and DD 16 share a room. DD 16 had a friend sleep over and it upset DD12, thinking the friend would get sick.


----------



## Sehsun

So sorry to hear that, *lukenick1*.  I hope that DS8 feels better soon.

Also, happy birthday! I hope it is still a good one despite DS being sick.


----------



## acejka

Hey Everyone! 

I hope everyone is doing well. And I'm sorry to read about the stress everyone is having with it being winter and noro going around so bad. My grandma is just learning about what it is and she keeps telling me about every news story that comes on tv about noro shutting down an establishment in her area. It's making me nervous to travel up to VA for my baby shower in 3 weeks. 

I'm also starting to stress out about the baby coming and then turning into a toddler and young child which means I will have to deal with real vomit and not just baby spit up. I've already ruled out sleepovers at our house, it's totally not happening, I don't care how much this little girl begs not at my house! Ugghhh. Good thing I have a long time before those days come. 

I think once the baby is here and we get settled into our new house and things settle down in life I might see a counselor about this. I can't keep living like this, even though I am functioning. I want to be able to help my daughter and not be afraid of her if she is sick. I want to not worry all day long if I've picked up a germ. Maybe I will grow out this once she gets here. I know I've come around leaps and bounds since having to deal with my dogs throwing up.


----------



## lukenick1

Just checking in to say I am still in anxiety mode.  My ds8 is finally better, but my ds11 started throwing up on MOnday after school.  I was home with the kids and was forced to deal with it on my own.  As soon as he started to wretch in his room I ran so fast out of there and into my room.  Was screaming to him to hurry and run to the bathroom.  He got most of it in the toilet but did get some on the rim and on his carpet.  I was frozen in fear and couldn't be there for him.  After he took his second shower (threw up again in between showers) i was able to go in the bathroom wearing a mask and gloves and cleaned really good with bleach and lysol.  Thankfully he didn't throw up anymore.  I stayed on the couch downstairs all night and tried to fall asleep.  My anxiety was so severe my heart was pounding out of my chest.  I am sooooo worried I am going to be next.  I can't even think about eating and if I do I am petrified to touch my food with my bare hands.  I even ate a sandwich yesterday with a fork and knife.  I made the sandwich with a pair of tongs.  I am losing my mind over this phobia.  This is so exhausting!  I am trying to be so careful but what if it's unavoidable


----------



## TaraPA

I know the anxiety all too well.    The sleepless nights too.    The constant worry that it's going to happen....it's going to happen...

I don't know how to make it better for you, but I know how you feel.   I leave for WDW on Sunday for a girls trip & I'm sooooo anxious that one of the kids will be sick while I'm gone.    Isn't that nuts - I'm not even here to have to deal with it, it's the worry over it happening while I'm away that's making me nuts.

All I can say is hang in there, this too shall pass.


----------



## acejka

lukenick1 said:


> Just checking in to say I am still in anxiety mode.  My ds8 is finally better, but my ds11 started throwing up on MOnday after school.  I was home with the kids and was forced to deal with it on my own.  As soon as he started to wretch in his room I ran so fast out of there and into my room.  Was screaming to him to hurry and run to the bathroom.  He got most of it in the toilet but did get some on the rim and on his carpet.  I was frozen in fear and couldn't be there for him.  After he took his second shower (threw up again in between showers) i was able to go in the bathroom wearing a mask and gloves and cleaned really good with bleach and lysol.  Thankfully he didn't throw up anymore.  I stayed on the couch downstairs all night and tried to fall asleep.  My anxiety was so severe my heart was pounding out of my chest.  I am sooooo worried I am going to be next.  I can't even think about eating and if I do I am petrified to touch my food with my bare hands.  I even ate a sandwich yesterday with a fork and knife.  I made the sandwich with a pair of tongs.  I am losing my mind over this phobia.  This is so exhausting!  I am trying to be so careful but what if it's unavoidable




I was just thinking about you this afternoon, I was wondering how things were going. Sorry to hear it's moving through the kids. Hopefully you be able to avoid it, or as they say emetophobs usually get it from the bottom end only.


----------



## BabyMo

acejka said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. And I'm sorry to read about the stress everyone is having with it being winter and noro going around so bad. My grandma is just learning about what it is and she keeps telling me about every news story that comes on tv about noro shutting down an establishment in her area. It's making me nervous to travel up to VA for my baby shower in 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm also starting to stress out about the baby coming and then turning into a toddler and young child which means I will have to deal with real vomit and not just baby spit up. I've already ruled out sleepovers at our house, it's totally not happening, I don't care how much this little girl begs not at my house! Ugghhh. Good thing I have a long time before those days come.
> 
> I think once the baby is here and we get settled into our new house and things settle down in life I might see a counselor about this. I can't keep living like this, even though I am functioning. I want to be able to help my daughter and not be afraid of her if she is sick. I want to not worry all day long if I've picked up a germ. Maybe I will grow out this once she gets here. I know I've come around leaps and bounds since having to deal with my dogs throwing up.



YMMV, but my kids rarely v*.  I don't know if the twins have ever, and my ODD has only v* 4 times in 5 years.  One of those times was because she got into the peanut butter and ate too much, so it wasn't even a bug.  

Thank you to everyone who welcomed me.  I seem to be feeling better about norovirus.  If I see a thread on another board about a family that has it, I can post support and advice (Gatroade, BRAT food) without getting nervous.  

But then my daughter said that her belly hurt last night, and I was a nervous wreck for about an hour.  

I've been feeling a lot of anxiety lately.  I've been having nausea and exhaustion symptoms every morning (not pregnant), and it's gotten to the point where I don't want to go out.  We had a school appointment on Monday, and I felt nauseous during the appt, and that made me nervous and anxious.  All of a sudden, the nausea passed.  

I am feeling very nervous and anxious about our WDW trip.  I really just don't want to go.  I don't want to get caught in the park with a nausea spell.  

I have been to the doctor, and all my levels are normal.  I am going back soon to go over a food diary and talk about some anti-anxiety medication.  Living like this is no fun!


----------



## TaraPA

Just checking in to say hi & see how everyone is doing!     

I'm between trips.     Some of you would have freaked - my friend that I shared a room with got a stomach bug & was throwing up for about 4 hours during the night!    It didn't bother me, as long as I didn't have to deal with it!   I slept through most of it.     I was EXTREMELY careful getting ready the next day in that bathroom though, I must have washed my hands a million times.     I wiped everything down with my hand sanitizer & tissues.    I was up & out of that room faster than any other day!      (By the way, she said the Poly was the nicest room she ever had to be sick in!)    I saw no other sick episodes in any of the parks.      My kids were not sick here at home either but I still had anxiety about it while there every single day.   I did have my sick radar up though in the parks, I'm always listening & scanning (nuts, I know.)      I did have a kid in a line behind me holding his stomach & crying that his tummy hurt.   I was out of that line in a hot second!    

Next trip is next week, and my anxiety over that is what if one of the kids gets sick the night before we fly, or worse yet - on the plane?    Or on a ride or Disney bus?     We're all split up - I booked airfare just last month & there weren't 3 seats together.     I will a nervous wreck the entire flight.     Thank goodness the flight is only 2.5 hours.


----------



## kacaju

UGH...so last week my oldest dd18 got a stomach virus...throwing up for 6 hours overnight. My dd12 who has the  Emetophobia did really well...she knew her sister was sick..but it did not cause her anxiety. Well...now hubby has it. I woke her up this morning for softball...and explained that Dad couldn't take her because he was sick (and to stay out of the downstairs bathroom)
She said she heard him get sick last night...she did NOT have a panic attack...she was able to stay in her bed and sleep. AWESOME news!! I am so proud of her. She has therapy this week...so that is good


----------



## sunkissed73

So guys I need help/encouragement/advice. I have generalized anxiety disorder and an EXTREME phobia of v* and stomach ailments. It's gotten to the point now where it rules my life! Ugh. Well anyway, I'm in Orlando now and TERRIFIED. Of coming down with something. I saw v* at sea world today and had a panic attack and of course worried about it all day. I'm stayin off property but will be going to all 4 parks and I'm already paranoid about v*. I know it's not rational but I'm still worried and that's no way to spend a vacation. I have been hand washing and sanitizing and lysoling like crazy. It's ridiculous.  I have some party members not as diligent with handwashing as me and it's freaking me out. Ugh this worrying has got to stop- I'm annoying everyone. What advice do you all have for me? Thanks for your support - hope you guys understand my worries, as ridiculous as they may be.


----------



## TaraPA

kacaju said:


> UGH...so last week my oldest dd18 got a stomach virus...throwing up for 6 hours overnight. My dd12 who has the  Emetophobia did really well...she knew her sister was sick..but it did not cause her anxiety. Well...now hubby has it. I woke her up this morning for softball...and explained that Dad couldn't take her because he was sick (and to stay out of the downstairs bathroom)
> She said she heard him get sick last night...she did NOT have a panic attack...she was able to stay in her bed and sleep. AWESOME news!! I am so proud of her. She has therapy this week...so that is good



Yay so glad she handled it that well!



sunkissed73 said:


> So guys I need help/encouragement/advice. I have generalized anxiety disorder and an EXTREME phobia of v* and stomach ailments. It's gotten to the point now where it rules my life! Ugh. Well anyway, I'm in Orlando now and TERRIFIED. Of coming down with something. I saw v* at sea world today and had a panic attack and of course worried about it all day. I'm stayin off property but will be going to all 4 parks and I'm already paranoid about v*. I know it's not rational but I'm still worried and that's no way to spend a vacation. I have been hand washing and sanitizing and lysoling like crazy. It's ridiculous.  I have some party members not as diligent with handwashing as me and it's freaking me out. Ugh this worrying has got to stop- I'm annoying everyone. What advice do you all have for me? Thanks for your support - hope you guys understand my worries, as ridiculous as they may be.



Yes we do understand your worries - they are NOT ridiculous to any of us.    We get it.    I don't have any advice for you other than to do whatever you need to do to carry on.     Wash your hands all the time if need be use your sanitzer every few minutes.    

It's funny how you say you're starting to annoy the others - I just annoyed my son with my emet anxiety.    He was at a birthday party today & called to say they invited him to sleepover (EMET ANXIETY IN  OVERDRIVE!!)  Of course I immediately ask him what he ate, did he eat junk, does he feel ok, etc etc.   Totally irrelevant but I had to keep asking.    I ended the call with "make sure you know where the bathroom is wherever you're sleeping, and you can call me to come get you during the night if you feel sick."    He was so annoyed with me.    Typing it all out I do see how absolutely ridiculous I sound, what mother grills her kids about what they ate & how they feel when they're sleeping somewhere else?     I'm guessing no other mother tells her kid to be sure to know where the bathroom is at at sleepover.      Like you said Sunkissed73 - it rules our lives!     I will sleep with the phone by my bed tonight in case he calls.


----------



## lukenick1

Hi all,
It has been 3 weeks since my first ds came down with the stomach virus and happy to report that I never got it!!!!!  Everyone in the house got it but me.  I guess my neurotic cleaning behaviors worked!  I wore a mask, gloves, cleaned with bleach, lysol, and NEVER put my hands in my mouth!  I washed all the dishes on sanitary cycle for 2 weeks and bleached all clothes and towels.  Yes I may have ruined some clothing because of bleach but I don't care .  This nasty bug can be avoidable if you take proper precaution in your home and outside of your home.  Never EVER put your hands in your mouth no matter what the circumstances are at any time of day or year!!!!  That is number 1 rule!  If someone is vomiting that you are caring for wear a mask and gloves when cleaning up after them.  Always clean with bleach and lysol brand III.  If you keep toothbrushes on the bathroom counter top and someone had been sick in that bathroom THROW them away!!!!!  Vomit can splash and aerosol into the air.  Only crazy people like me think of that!  LOL  Don't forget to clean doorknobs, toilet handles and light switches.  Anything that the sick person may have touched needs to be disinfected.  

Sunkissed73...... make sure you keep your hands out of your mouth and do not touch your food with your bare hands unless they have been washed really good with soap and water.  Hand sanitizers do NOT kill stomach virus.  Make sure to use a paper towel to shut off faucets and open doors in public places.  This is my only advise.  Try to not worry about it and enjoy yourself.  Stomach bug is a winter virus mostly so coming from New England I associate it with cold weather.  The warm Florida sun helps me to relax about it.   Have fun!


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA

You are right!!!!!!!!!!!  I would have died if someone in my hotel room had a stomach bug!!!!  You are a brave woman!!!!!!!  How you slept through that is beyond me  I would have lied there with headphones and shook all night long.  As a matter of fact I would have had to leave the room and bunk in with someone else.  No way could i handle that!!!!!!


----------



## sunkissed73

Thanks everyone! I will do my best not to worry! I'm from New England too, funny enough! I'll keep washing my hands! But I am considering seeking therapy when I return home. Enough is enough!


----------



## kacaju

sunkissed73 said:


> Thanks everyone! I will do my best not to worry! I'm from New England too, funny enough! I'll keep washing my hands! But I am considering seeking therapy when I return home. Enough is enough!



Please consider therapy. My dd12 has been in therapy for a year now and I KNOW she would never have done as well as she did coping with 2 people vomitting in the house as she did. I do not have this fear...so it is very hard for me to understand. I do know it is real and I am doing everything I can to make sure my dd can cope in life with it. Therapy has been the lifesaver for her!


----------



## kacaju

WOOHOOO!!! DD12 went to a sleepover last night and I did not hear from her!! 

The party started at 6...but she had softball, so was unable to get to the party until 8:30 She thought that was good, because it would give her less time to worry and after 3 games of softball she would be too tired to worry about getting sick!!

She had her phone and I told her if she needed me I was only a text away... I pick her up in 45 minutes.


----------



## kacaju

she did grreat..she said she never thought about being sick!!!


----------



## kacaju

she did grreat..she said she never thought about being sick!!!


----------



## TaraPA

That's great news kacaju!!


----------



## LovesPineappleFloats

I'm new here...been browsing through the threads and came upon this one. It's perfect for me since I have a huge fear of v* too. I get teased all the time by relatives and friends that I am paranoid for no reason. I was a very sick child, and I v* alot. I can't watch a movie where someone does it, or even be in the vicinity of someone doing it or I will be next. I am constantly afraid my kids will catch something and v*. It's horrible. It's nice to know I am not the only one who feels this way, most of the time I feel like I am alone in this. I am not sure if this is working, but I recently learned of a probiotic called Culturelle that is supposed to help with stomach issues, so I make my two kids and I take it religiously every day. So far (knock on wood) we have not gotten any stomach viruses, even when it was rampant in the school. I feel like I am jinxing myself saying this, but I think that the probiotic is working. 
I guess even if it's all in my head, it seems to give me a little more peace of mind. I'm not "as paranoid" as usual while we are on it.


----------



## SDSorority

LovesPineappleFloats said:


> I'm new here...been browsing through the threads and came upon this one. It's perfect for me since I have a huge fear of v* too. I get teased all the time by relatives and friends that I am paranoid for no reason. I was a very sick child, and I v* alot. I can't watch a movie where someone does it, or even be in the vicinity of someone doing it or I will be next. I am constantly afraid my kids will catch something and v*. It's horrible. It's nice to know I am not the only one who feels this way, most of the time I feel like I am alone in this. I am not sure if this is working, but I recently learned of a probiotic called Culturelle that is supposed to help with stomach issues, so I make my two kids and I take it religiously every day. So far (knock on wood) we have not gotten any stomach viruses, even when it was rampant in the school. I feel like I am jinxing myself saying this, but I think that the probiotic is working.
> I guess even if it's all in my head, it seems to give me a little more peace of mind. I'm not "as paranoid" as usual while we are on it.



How do you deal with it when your DH or kids do end up getting sick?  When my DH was sick the last time I had to leave and go to my parents house... but I know that I can't always do that.


----------



## SDSorority

So I have started the exposure therapy at http://www.emetophobiaresource.org.  So far so good.  I am on the sentences/paragraphs part.  I only freaked out on the very last paragraph, but the anxiety is coming down a bit.  As hard as it is right now, I think it'll help in the long run.


----------



## kacaju

SDSorority said:


> So I have started the exposure therapy at http://www.emetophobiaresource.org.  So far so good.  I am on the sentences/paragraphs part.  I only freaked out on the very last paragraph, but the anxiety is coming down a bit.  As hard as it is right now, I think it'll help in the long run.



My dd has used this site..it has helped


----------



## SDSorority

kacaju said:


> My dd has used this site..it has helped



I'm glad!  I'm scared of moving past the words part!!  AGH!


----------



## LovesPineappleFloats

SDSorority said:


> How do you deal with it when your DH or kids do end up getting sick?  When my DH was sick the last time I had to leave and go to my parents house... but I know that I can't always do that.



I freak...I wear a mask and gloves, I bleach everything in sight, and I will not breathe through my nose when clean it. The smell literally turns my stomach and I will then get ill. My husband says they will all die of poisoning from the strong bleach odor,but I feel like it helps. I have been very (knock on wood) lucky this year. I was actually the only one (go figure, since I am an avid hand-washer) who got the stomach bug, and it only lasted a short time. I got ill once and then it was done. I know I'm probably kidding myself, but I still think the Probiotic I give the kids and myself is working. Last year was BAD for us. They constantly had the stomach bug, once, twice...I was ready to run away. Thank goodness it has been better this year.


----------



## TaraPA

lukenick - OMG I'm laughing out loud over here - I just replied to your thread about what to do for innapropriate language....I suggest soap in the mouth - WAIT!!!   WAIT!!!    I didn't even see that you were the original poster - I guess I should add that every time I did use soap in the mouth for DS he made himself gag & throw up!   So DON'T go that route!!!     I will say though that it may have worked - he's 15 & knows better than to let me hear him curse.      I tell him all the time that even though he's bigger than me, I can get his dad to assist with soap in the mouth LOL!!


----------



## lukenick1

TaraPA said:


> lukenick - OMG I'm laughing out loud over here - I just replied to your thread about what to do for innapropriate language....I suggest soap in the mouth - WAIT!!!   WAIT!!!    I didn't even see that you were the original poster - I guess I should add that every time I did use soap in the mouth for DS he made himself gag & throw up!   So DON'T go that route!!!     I will say though that it may have worked - he's 15 & knows better than to let me hear him curse.      I tell him all the time that even though he's bigger than me, I can get his dad to assist with soap in the mouth LOL!!



LOLOLOL 
Ya know.....I did like that suggestion.  However I am going to take it one step worse.  I bought that nasty stuff you put on your fingernails to stop biting them.  I plan to swipe some on his lip or tongue.  There is a risk he will "v" but I will just run for the hills after I do it.  He really needs to stop with his mouth!!!!!!  I am desperate to get him to stop.  I hope this does the trick   Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## lukenick1

LovesPineappleFloats said:


> I'm new here...been browsing through the threads and came upon this one. It's perfect for me since I have a huge fear of v* too. I get teased all the time by relatives and friends that I am paranoid for no reason. I was a very sick child, and I v* alot. I can't watch a movie where someone does it, or even be in the vicinity of someone doing it or I will be next. I am constantly afraid my kids will catch something and v*. It's horrible. It's nice to know I am not the only one who feels this way, most of the time I feel like I am alone in this. I am not sure if this is working, but I recently learned of a probiotic called Culturelle that is supposed to help with stomach issues, so I make my two kids and I take it religiously every day. So far (knock on wood) we have not gotten any stomach viruses, even when it was rampant in the school. I feel like I am jinxing myself saying this, but I think that the probiotic is working.
> I guess even if it's all in my head, it seems to give me a little more peace of mind. I'm not "as paranoid" as usual while we are on it.



First off let me say welcome to you......

Ok guys.....I am going to Mexico next week and staying at my first All Inclusive.  Let's just say I am paranoid to eat the food there!!!!!!  I have been reading trip reports religiously on tripadvisor and have come across enough complaints of food poisoning that I am probably going to starve myself while there .  I plan to stay away from salads for the fear of e.coli.  Probably will stay away from Milk and juices and especially cheeseburgs.  Can anyone give any suggestions for foods they think would be most safe to eat?  I plan on living on churros and tortilla chips!  I also started taking Culturelle a couple weeks ago to build up my digestive immunity.  Hope it works!!!!!


----------



## TaraPA

I am VERY leery of eating dairy, meat & local water anywhere, even in the US, but especially out of the country.      DH travels to Mexico for work 3-4 times a year & he always comes home "not feeling right."  (But he eats & drinks anything they put in front of him!)     I'd stick to breads & pasta - and bottled drinks with no ice.   But that's just me.     

DS11 was sick this weekend.   He only threw up once (and made it to the bathroom YAY!)   but the stress of "will he do it again" had me a nervous wreck.     I had to work both days & was texting him & DH every 30 min. asking how he was.    Yes, they think I'm a nut case!


----------



## SDSorority

So DH just emailed me and said he wasn't feeling very well- he wasn't hungry at all.


....oh great, here we go.

I started an emetophobia exposure therapy online and I do think it's helping, but I need to do it consistently for it to work and I haven't done it lately.

Trying not to freak.... trying not to freak.


----------



## Nixie

I am back  It has been awhile since I have frequented these boards, but I am happy to say we are heading to Disney again in Dec. It will be an adults only/5th anniversary trip. Had a great time last time and only had one aniexty inducing moment when a guy said to his son, "Oh, I don't think you will get sick on this ride like you did Space Mountain. It doesn't go that fast." while we were in line for Test Track. Needless to say, I got outta line. I completely avoided the Mission Space pavillion and plan on doing that again. A little freaked that we will be going during Noro season. We will be also flying down there. Freaking out about that as well. WOuld they let me listen to my Ipod or Iphone during take off?? I need something to distract me.


----------



## SDSorority

Well crap.  DH got up last night and went downstairs.  I woke up and went down to see if everything was ok and I saw the downstairs bathroom door open with the light on... and the toilet lid and seat up.    DH was pacing around the room saying he was hot and cold and didn't feel well and couldn't sleep.  I don't think he ever got sick, I think he just felt bad.  I also think it may have been an anxiety attack....

So I went upstairs and proceeded to have my OWN anxiety attack... off and on all night.  ASDFJKL.  I didn't sleep a wink last night.  Managed to eat an apple about an hour ago but I hate how my mind automatically makes me think that if someone else is sick (ANYONE- I could only pass them on the street or something and think this) that I'm going to be, too.  

I think DH is staying home from work today- he didn't really say much when I left for work this morning.  I hope he's ok- I emailed him but haven't heard back yet.  I feel like a bad wife for not staying home with him and freaking out that he's not feeling well.  Am I a bad wife?


----------



## SDSorority

So hubs is absolutely fine.  He stayed home from work yesterday, but he was fine (like back to normal fine) by yesterday evening.  I think he may have had a panic attack Thursday night.  He never got sick, but he felt cold and hot and shaky and nauseous.  But nothing happened.  He was worn out yesterday, but no symptoms of anything flu or illness related.  We're going to work together on stress over the next few weeks to hopefully help him learn (like I've had to) how to calm himself out of a panic attack.  I think what scared him is that he had never had one before that wasn't triggered by an external event.  I'm going to get him Rescue Remedy today to try to work that into regular routine.


----------



## kacaju

no you are not a bad wife!! 

So I forgot to tell you guys what happened here back in Sept. My dd12 (the emetophob) is at her CCD class and I leave her to take her sister about a 1/2 hour away. My friend was picking up dd12 with her daughter and bringing dd back to her house for the afternoon. DH is at a football game..
So I am almost the dog show (where I was going with her sister) when i get a panicked call from dd12. Turns out her friend got sick...threw up in the car with my dd sitting next to her. My friend pulled the car to the side of the road and poor dd ran out of the car and hid behind a tree to call me and tell me to come pick her up!!  I am a 1/2 hour away..I have to convince her to get back into the car with her friend (this time she is sitting up front) and she had to go home with her friend..thank goodness it was a nice day and I told her just stay outside until i can come for her. My friend was wonderful...she knows just how bad my dd's fear is and understood her reaction...but had to deal with my dd's fear and her dd's sickness!!

All is OK...until another friend throws up  LOL...but she is doing well right now!!


----------



## Coolcait1996

Hello, my name is Caitlin and I'm 17 and a senior in high school. I really need your help! This is a bit long so bear with me!

I have been in Colorguard for two season, and this year was my third. (Colorguard is part of marching band and we spin flags and weapons at half time for football games) during a performance, I dry heaved half way through first movement, I tried to push through it but it got worse and worse. I went to the ambulance and we thought I had overheated (temp of 100.9 and our uniform was a windbreaker that night). Or I assumed I had a bug and it decided to act up. I had a competition the next day and it happened again sooner. Mind you the first time I ran off the field but this time I hide behind the wall barriers out of sight ) in reaction to my dry heaving I began shaking and crying because I've always been scared of throwing up, but the fear was rational. After the second time we began the think it was anxiety. 
I had alot going on, I just moved out of my dads house because I was unhappy, my dad had pushed me away, I enrolled in two AP classes never taken an AP before, senior year and college to worry about. I've always had incredibly low self esteem and low self worth and always been extremely hard on myself and my father always pushed me and never seemed proud. Seemed like external anxiety was effecting my Colorguard 
It began to effect my everyday life. Cut the progression, as of now I have missed two weeks of school. I can't leave the house not even to hang out with friends and do things I enjoy. It's a vicious cycle, my anxiety causes nausea and that causes me to panic about throwing up. I have always been scared of throwing up, I would feel uncomfortable in packed room or some place without an escape and I would always scheme plans to what id do if I needed to leave. Feeling like I'm gonna get sick and getting sick is the end of the world in my mind.
I have been taking pepto bismol and anti-nausea meds and natural remedies to stay calm but I hate going to bed which is when I have my worst attacks of trying not to throw up. I just don't see it getting better if its all in my head, feeling nausea and throwing up is always a possibility because its a human function, and I will always be scared of it. 
Is there any escape!? Even through professionals and prescribed medication?


----------



## TaraPA

kacaju - OMG your poor DD!!!!    That is AWFUL to have someone get sick that close to you!!!!    

Just returned from a WDW girls trip & my biggest emet fear happened - DS12 got sick & threw up while I was away!    He texted me in WDW to tell me & I was all freaking out.   I kept texting hom to wash his hands, spray Lysol, put towels on his bed, take a bowl to bed with you, etc. etc.      He didn't make a mess, thank God, or DH would never let me leave again!

coolcait it sounds like you're having a rough time.    We all know about OCD & panic here on the thread so feel free to talk to us.  It sounds like you might need to seek some medical help if it's preventing you from going to school & doing the things you normally do.    Hugs to you!


----------



## Coolcait1996

Yeah, I'm seeing a psychiatrist this Friday. I certainly hope it helps, but I'm also super scared to go to the appointment itself. I've always been terrified of doctors, but I'm not even scared of that anymore!! I'm scared of how I'll feel, and if ill feel nauseous and worried if I'll be able to pull through or if something bad will end up happening.. Any tips to keep calm and not feel sick? I'm so nervous I'll feel uncontrollably ill . I haven't left my house in a while.. I end up getting super anxious and feel nauseous which makes me begin to panic and almost throw up and I have to stop talking to people sometimes...


----------



## kacaju

Coolcait1996 said:


> Yeah, I'm seeing a psychiatrist this Friday. I certainly hope it helps, but I'm also super scared to go to the appointment itself. I've always been terrified of doctors, but I'm not even scared of that anymore!! I'm scared of how I'll feel, and if ill feel nauseous and worried if I'll be able to pull through or if something bad will end up happening.. Any tips to keep calm and not feel sick? I'm so nervous I'll feel uncontrollably ill . I haven't left my house in a while.. I end up getting super anxious and feel nauseous which makes me begin to panic and almost throw up and I have to stop talking to people sometimes...



((HUGS, HUGS and more HUGS))  Please let us know how your appt goes..AND please remember, that sometimes it may take time to find the right Dr. to help you understand what you are going through. My dd19 has tricitilliamania (she pulls her hair out) and it took a while before we found the right theraptist for her. With her sister it was so much easier because we already had the right therapist. You WILL get through this, honestly you will. We are all here and understand what you are going through


----------



## TaraPA

kacaju - did I know your DD had Trich?    I also have Trich...I don't know if we discussed this before or not.    Gotta love OCD & anxiety!!!!


----------



## kacaju

I don't think we did talk about it because it is my dd19 that has trich
 dd12 is the reason I am here  LOL!!


----------



## TaraPA

I've talked about Trich on a few threads, couldn't remember if it was here or not.     Mine is with my eyelashes only.    I've done therapy, I've done hypno-therapy and meds.    Nothing seems to work but it has subsided greatly over time.   

I'm just a hot mess!   OCD runs in my family.    My mom suffers from it, I'm told her mother did too.    DS14 has Tourettes which is anxiety-induced.    Thankfully its very mild & he needs no OT or meds for it.   We just let it run its course.

OMG DS is 15 not 14.   See now I have Altzheimers too!


----------



## SDSorority

I have started a new program.  So far, so good.  It's called Anxiety Revolution- 
http://anxietyrevolution.com/foundation

It's completely free and all online, and you learn a good amount about anxiety and what causes it... and how to make it better.   I have gotten through video #2- ready for video #3, but it hasn't been sent to me yet (they're sent intermittantly).  There are a lot of emet's over there that have been getting some relief.  I'm working with DH on his anxiety too.  Thus far, we have had a MUCH happier couple of weeks- meditation, essential oils, rescue remedy, a supportive diet... all good things.  

Hugs to you all!  

Cool- yes, it sounds to me that it's totally anxiety induced.  I had a friend in college that would do the same exact thing (she would get sick every morning before class).  I asked her how she was doing about a year or so ago (when the SAME thing happened to me out of panic) and she said after talking to a counselor she is doing so much better.  So, I'm sure the doctor will help you!  It helps me to talk it out to people I trust (even though it makes me  to actually FACE my anxiety), and once I start looking at it from the outside in, it totally changes my perspective.  I love "Anxiety Slayer"- they have a podcast on iTunes, and Shann and Ananga are AWESOME.  They give lots of tips regarding anxiety, relaxation, and how to support yourself.  Once you figure out how to support yourself, your whole world changes.  BTW, I'm a music teacher (private instruction), so I totally understand the color guard thing.  I was in marching band- I get you chica!    Anxiety was SKY HIGH from before elementary school THROUGH college (omg ) and believe it or not, recognizing that there is a problem and admitting it to yourself and someone else (anyone else) is the first step to recovery.  So, great job for coming here for support!  I used to live on antacids and tums... don't do that- that'll cause more damage in the long run.  Try to find other things that support you- hot herbal tea, cool water, foods that are unprocessed and easy to digest (soups, cooked veggies, eggs, oatmeal, etc.).  Good luck- keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Coolcait1996

The worse thing just happened....

Last night I felt really sick to my stomach, but not like I usually do. This felt like REALLY being sick (usually the nausea is in my throat)

About two hours ago it came back and I swear I was gonna vomit and I went to stand by the toilet  and I got really dizzy and I heard a ringing in my ears and my hands began to tingle and I had to collapse to the ground... ***? Is my phobia getting worse. I truly felt like I was going to throw up because I actually felt SICK.,, I'm so scared. I don't want to go through another night with this... And I am NOT leaving my house for the appointment Friday... There's no way, not if actually vomiting is a real possibility... Help )':

P.S. a bug is going around here. I have heard of 2 of my friends getting sick


----------



## lukenick1

Coolcait1996 said:


> The worse thing just happened....
> 
> Last night I felt really sick to my stomach, but not like I usually do. This felt like REALLY being sick (usually the nausea is in my throat)
> 
> About two hours ago it came back and I swear I was gonna vomit and I went to stand by the toilet  and I got really dizzy and I heard a ringing in my ears and my hands began to tingle and I had to collapse to the ground... ***? Is my phobia getting worse. I truly felt like I was going to throw up because I actually felt SICK.,, I'm so scared. I don't want to go through another night with this... And I am NOT leaving my house for the appointment Friday... There's no way, not if actually vomiting is a real possibility... Help )':
> 
> P.S. a bug is going around here. I have heard of 2 of my friends getting sick




Ugh.....I'm sorry you are going through this and believe me when I say I know what it's like.  I am the person who started this whole thread.  Lived with this my whole life and I am now 40.  The only advice I can give you right now is to NEVER put your hands in your mouth EVER!  I would go to your appointment still, you really need this!  Trust me chances are you will NOT get sick.  At least go so you can get a prescription for Phenergan.  It's a GREAT anti vomiting pill that I rely on heavily.  Don't leave home without it.  The only negative is it wil make you very sleepy but it's a great way to deeal knowing you have a "back-up".  I only take it when I am feeling VERY sick.  I think just knowing i have it available help me from letting the anxiety escalate.  Good luck and


----------



## Coolcait1996

Does it ever end? I read all these post and people say they have had it for years... I want this to end NOW ):
I don't even leave the house so idk how I'd get it but I won't put my hands (or anything!) in my mouth. 
Does what just happen sound like apart of my panic and anxiety to emetophobia? Or could I actually have ate something bad? (We had fish last night and the batter we use on it says to refrigerate after opening and we didn't...)
I just haven't eaten much today.. I don't like eat anymore I always feel sick afterwards ):
Right now, after I've calmed down I feel like I could handle the appointment, but after an "episode" I can't bear even the thought of living. 
We first diagnose this as anxiety and I've come to realize its definitely the fear of vomiting. I have always been anxious about it but it was rational. My last and earliest memory of vomiting was me standing by the toilet  with my mom and shaking so badly she asked if I was cold and I said that I was scared.. ):
I'm hoping the psychiatrist realizes its emetophobia that has turned into some pretty bad social anxiety we think. I'm just so scared and want this to end ),: ::hugs::


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Coolcait1996 said:
			
		

> Hello, my name is Caitlin and I'm 17 and a senior in high school. I really need your help! This is a bit long so bear with me!
> 
> I have been in Colorguard for two season, and this year was my third. (Colorguard is part of marching band and we spin flags and weapons at half time for football games) during a performance, I dry heaved half way through first movement, I tried to push through it but it got worse and worse. I went to the ambulance and we thought I had overheated (temp of 100.9 and our uniform was a windbreaker that night). Or I assumed I had a bug and it decided to act up. I had a competition the next day and it happened again sooner. Mind you the first time I ran off the field but this time I hide behind the wall barriers out of sight ) in reaction to my dry heaving I began shaking and crying because I've always been scared of throwing up, but the fear was rational. After the second time we began the think it was anxiety.
> I had alot going on, I just moved out of my dads house because I was unhappy, my dad had pushed me away, I enrolled in two AP classes never taken an AP before, senior year and college to worry about. I've always had incredibly low self esteem and low self worth and always been extremely hard on myself and my father always pushed me and never seemed proud. Seemed like external anxiety was effecting my Colorguard
> It began to effect my everyday life. Cut the progression, as of now I have missed two weeks of school. I can't leave the house not even to hang out with friends and do things I enjoy. It's a vicious cycle, my anxiety causes nausea and that causes me to panic about throwing up. I have always been scared of throwing up, I would feel uncomfortable in packed room or some place without an escape and I would always scheme plans to what id do if I needed to leave. Feeling like I'm gonna get sick and getting sick is the end of the world in my mind.
> I have been taking pepto bismol and anti-nausea meds and natural remedies to stay calm but I hate going to bed which is when I have my worst attacks of trying not to throw up. I just don't see it getting better if its all in my head, feeling nausea and throwing up is always a possibility because its a human function, and I will always be scared of it.
> Is there any escape!? Even through professionals and prescribed medication?



Oh honey, I've been there when I was in middle school. I didn't go to school for 2 years because I was bullied. And I was terrified of throwing up so I wouldn't eat, slept sitting up with a puke bucket, and lived on mylanta. They tried to diagnose me as anorexic, but my mom said no, I was afraid of getting sick, not making myself get sick. Medicine and therapy got me through it. The medicine took a few weeks to build up and start working, but I noticed myself eating more and more. I got back to school and graduated on time. Now I no longer think I'm dying when I feel nauseous and it doesn't control my life. I can help others when they are sick and not worry that I will get sick. It can get better, I promise. Get professional help and try medications and relaxation techniques till you find the combo that works for you!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Coolcait1996 said:
			
		

> Does it ever end? I read all these post and people say they have had it for years... I want this to end NOW ):
> I don't even leave the house so idk how I'd get it but I won't put my hands (or anything!) in my mouth.
> Does what just happen sound like apart of my panic and anxiety to emetophobia? Or could I actually have ate something bad? (We had fish last night and the batter we use on it says to refrigerate after opening and we didn't...)
> I just haven't eaten much today.. I don't like eat anymore I always feel sick afterwards ):
> Right now, after I've calmed down I feel like I could handle the appointment, but after an "episode" I can't bear even the thought of living.
> We first diagnose this as anxiety and I've come to realize its definitely the fear of vomiting. I have always been anxious about it but it was rational. My last and earliest memory of vomiting was me standing by the toilet  with my mom and shaking so badly she asked if I was cold and I said that I was scared.. ):
> I'm hoping the psychiatrist realizes its emetophobia that has turned into some pretty bad social anxiety we think. I'm just so scared and want this to end ),: ::hugs::



Force yourself to go to your appointment tomorrow. If your anxiety gets bad while you ate there, all the better. Then the dr can SEE what is going on. And people throw up in public all the time. You won't die, even though it feels like you will. You need help before you get to the point that you won't eat. My body stated shutting down and I would have died if I didn't get help.


----------



## Coolcait1996

StitchesGr8Fan said:
			
		

> Oh honey, I've been there when I was in middle school. I didn't go to school for 2 years because I was bullied. And I was terrified of throwing up so I wouldn't eat, slept sitting up with a puke bucket, and lived on mylanta. They tried to diagnose me as anorexic, but my mom said no, I was afraid of getting sick, not making myself get sick. Medicine and therapy got me through it. The medicine took a few weeks to build up and start working, but I noticed myself eating more and more. I got back to school and graduated on time. Now I no longer think I'm dying when I feel nauseous and it doesn't control my life. I can help others when they are sick and not worry that I will get sick. It can get better, I promise. Get professional help and try medications and relaxation techniques till you find the combo that works for you!



I literally worry myself sick though! It's not like I get nauseous and panic... I just am scared by it In general! I just really hope the doctor understands and can put me on medication that'll help for my case.. I just hate leaving the house and talking to people.. I've always had issues of feeling nauseous if I talked to long, but it never was irrational! I'm hoping I feel okay on Friday when I see her and can make it through ): thanks so much for the understanding everyone.


----------



## kacaju

((HUGS)) you CAN do this.... You will do it!! I have faith in you.  I see just how bad this is for my daughter and she is only 12. She was getting to the point like you...not wanting to leave the house...her therapist was great at helping her


----------



## Coolcait1996

I've been out of school for over two weeks and it has taken this long to get an appointment! Only problem is getting me out of the house to see the psychiatrist. I can't even be with my mom anymore cause I start to feel sick..


----------



## kacaju

Coolcait1996 said:


> I've been out of school for over two weeks and it has taken this long to get an appointment! Only problem is getting me out of the house to see the psychiatrist. I can't even be with my mom anymore cause I start to feel sick..



http://www.stressandanxiety.com/about/staff/allen-weg/fighting-ocd

take a look at this site..This happens to be our therapists office..If you can find the Primetime Show where they show a few different families struggling with similar things..I hoep it will help you realize you are not alone.


----------



## SDSorority

Cool- here are some suggestions.

If you're worried you got food poisoning (though... you would have probably have gotten sick by now, and since you haven't, I bet you're fine), check out "Oregano Oil" capsules.  Oregano Oil has been proven to kill e-coli and even SARS- a natural anti-biotic of sorts!  Take a couple of capsules (available from the health food store).  I always take a capsule or two if I eat out anywhere, as well as digestive enzymes (Digest Spectrum).

Also, look into probiotics.  Good gut health = better immune system = no sicky!  I use PB8 14 billion, and eat a lot of Bubbies sauerkraut, yogurt, and kombucha tea- all good little bacteria to keep the belly happy and doing what it's supposed to.  

Since you said whenever you eat you feel ill.... is there a possibility that you might need to go gluten or dairy free?  I have a friend that gets SICK (very sick) when she has gluten.  She also suffers from anxiety, too, but her sickness is definitely gluten induced.  You may notice from my siggie that I'm gluten free too.  It doesn't make me SICK, just very bloated and uncomfortable for a few hours (I look preggo if I get glutened)- a simple blood test will be able to tell you for sure if you're gluten sensitive.  

I hope you can get to the doc tomorrow!  One visit will work wonders I'm sure!  You can do it!


----------



## Coolcait1996

Yeah I'm lactose intolerant. And I'm just scared to eat because that means food in my tummy that I can throw up ):
And I'm slightly lactose intolerant. 
And I don't know how I'm gonna make it to my appointment... I don't wanna think about it, that'll be the death of me... Tips on how to make it through safely??


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> Yeah I'm lactose intolerant. And I'm just scared to eat because that means food in my tummy that I can throw up ):
> And I'm slightly lactose intolerant.
> And I don't know how I'm gonna make it to my appointment... I don't wanna think about it, that'll be the death of me... Tips on how to make it through safely??




Yep, I feel you on this one.  This is something that plagued me when I was little, and now only sometimes.  If you're interested, click the top link in my signature (it's my blog)- I talk about eating meat again (we were vegetarian for 2 years), and talk a little about my emetophobia, with a link in the blog to my other posts about it as well.  Your body needs nutrients to be healthy.  Eating wholesome, nutrient dense foods won't make you sick.  Sometimes when I get worked up, but I know that I have to eat something, I will make a small smoothie and sip it over a period of time.  I normally do things like fruits and veggies with a little bit of coconut milk (for calories).  Sometimes I need to take a sip, walk away, come back, take a sip, walk away.... you get the idea.  But at least that gives me energy, which is one thing that helps with my anxiety.

As far as being able to leave the house to go to the doctor, whenever I'm nervous or anxious, I put in my earbuds and blast Dave Matthews music.  Find music that makes you feel good.  Then, go outside, walk around a bit, then stand in the grass in bare feet, close your eyes and drop your shoulders.  Be PRESENT- listen to your music, feel the grass between your toes and the wind in your face, slow your breathing.  Stay like that for as long as you need, and when you're ready, carry on with your day.  Get out of your head, and get into the present moment.  This is the hardest thing to do when you're anxious (for all of us), and it will take a few moments to come out of panic to allow you to do this, but seriously, it really DOES help.  Do I sound like a total hippie?    I don't hide it very well.


----------



## SDSorority

Also, check out these videos by Brad Yates - EFT.

If you're not familiar with what EFT is, here's a good intro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BjKZOV9pzs&feature=plcp


Kind of kid centered, but I still like it.  Feeling yucky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGmalKuatEY&feature=plcp


Being afraid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzAMxiiVWBw&feature=plcp


Fear and panic right now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajW1b-6jgJY&feature=plcp


You'll be ok.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP70Et2d3Lw&feature=plcp



Clearing fear and worry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQvpti4uvo&feature=plcp



I hope this helps!


----------



## Coolcait1996

UPDATE!!:

My psychiatrist called my mom at work and CANCELED our appointment. One day ahead??? I suffered for who knows how long waiting for this much needed appointment and they cancelled it the moment I couldn't take another freakin day!  They put active military people as top priority. my dad is retired. My mom came home early crying because she was so pissed and upset. She said she couldn't stand seeing me another night
By that she means last night. I felt sick and she has been trying really hard to help me, and asked if I wanted to go on a walk and I said I didn't feel good and she suggested that I throw up a few times until it becomes not a big deal and that broke me down because to me throwing up is the end of the world and I was BAWLING and she came over to comfort me and I shoved her away firmly and said noooo leave me aloneeeee and she was SOOO hurt when she responded "okayyyy D:" and I left the house and was out from 7-9 crying hysterically. I couldn't take it anymore I didn't want a day to begin or end because every night I suffer and I hate waking up not knowing when ill have an episode and I just hated living...
So she took me to the ER today. She had to give me some of her medicine to keep me calm enough to get there. They prescribed me Ativan . I have only 20 tablets and that's a temporary prescription until I can see a psychiatrist. They got us an appointment October 31st. But they could put an active duty people before me again so the ER doctor gave us a list of some psychiatrist so if we can see them sooner then my scheduled appointment we will take them. Because we can't risk them pushing my appointment away.
The medicine totally helps. I'm a whole different person already !!!


----------



## kacaju

I am so sorry!!


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> The medicine totally helps. I'm a whole different person already !!!



I'm glad the medicine is helping you so far!  I hope you have a great day today and a relaxing weekend!  This is your very first step!  One step at a time- you can do this!!!!


----------



## Coolcait1996

I can function again! Like I still have my worrisome thoughts but they aren't over powering and sending me into a state of panic. I actually had a very good night last night, no pacing around trying to relax and make the anxiety go away. I'm trying to use as little medicine as possible because I have a limited amount and I don't want to become to dependent.


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> I can function again! Like I still have my worrisome thoughts but they aren't over powering and sending me into a state of panic. I actually had a very good night last night, no pacing around trying to relax and make the anxiety go away. *I'm trying to use as little medicine as possible because I have a limited amount and I don't want to become to dependent.*



Good for you!


----------



## SDSorority

Proud to report a small victory.  We had a potluck at work today and I actually ATE food that other people brought in (salad with GF dressing, mushrooms).  This is a small victory because I normally avoid potlucks like the plague.  Trying to stay calm.  I did take my oregano oil and digestive enzymes... but still, I didn't just eat my food from home.  Now I just need to stay calm for the rest of the afternoon.  Ready, go.


----------



## Coolcait1996

SDSorority said:
			
		

> Proud to report a small victory.  We had a potluck at work today and I actually ATE food that other people brought in (salad with GF dressing, mushrooms).  This is a small victory because I normally avoid potlucks like the plague.  Trying to stay calm.  I did take my oregano oil and digestive enzymes... but still, I didn't just eat my food from home.  Now I just need to stay calm for the rest of the afternoon.  Ready, go.



I can eat other people's food, ALONE! I can't eat in public though. Stay strong! You took precautions so you are better prepared then most!


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> I can eat other people's food, ALONE! I can't eat in public though. Stay strong! You took precautions so you are better prepared then most!




Glad I took the risk- it was good for me mentally.  Unfortunately, I got glutened   

Didn't make me sick, just REALLY bloated and uncomfortable (which is how I always get when I get glutened).  But, it didn't make me panic!!!!  It was OK.  Tonight I ate out at a restaurant that I normally eat at, but got adventurous and had turkey for the first time in.... over 2 years.... and had part of DH's burger (he's gluten free, too so it was a burger without a bun).  This was the first burger I had eaten that wasn't my own cooking in.... 3-4 years??  Making great strides!  Not there yet... but proud of the last few days!  

Cool- I hope you're still doing well this weekend!!!!


----------



## Coolcait1996

Taking leaps and bounds!!


I was able to ride in a car, get out, see some people, and go in my highschool football stadium! The next day I went to my marching band's last performance competition.!!!

But. It was NOT easy. Nerves killing  me waiting to leave, tears in the car, crippling nausea trying to walk to my destination, panic having me run back to the car.. But I eventually did it! And felt great once I pushed through all the panic and anxiety!


----------



## kacaju

coolcait1996 said:


> taking leaps and bounds!!
> 
> 
> I was able to ride in a car, get out, see some people, and go in my highschool football stadium! The next day i went to my marching band's last performance competition.!!!
> 
> But. It was not easy. Nerves killing  me waiting to leave, tears in the car, crippling nausea trying to walk to my destination, panic having me run back to the car.. But i eventually did it! And felt great once i pushed through all the panic and anxiety!



((hugs)) awesome news!!


----------



## Coolcait1996

My mom was crying because she was so happy. She said she was happy to finally see me being myself again. And I was too! It was definitely really hard to get to those monumental moments.. I had to push through alot and I cried alot and felt horrible.. But at least I did it!


----------



## kacaju

Coolcait1996 said:


> My mom was crying because she was so happy. She said she was happy to finally see me being myself again. And I was too! It was definitely really hard to get to those monumental moments.. I had to push through alot and I cried alot and felt horrible.. But at least I did it!



awww...give your Mom a hug from me!! I know what she is going through. When my oldest dd (the one who has trich) finally got to a therapist who understood her I cried too. With her...she is a perfectionist and all this time I thought she had stopped drawing (she is a great artist) because she was too busy with other teen things....turns out it was her fear of her drawings not being perfect that made her stop drawing...I cried when i found out..I had no idea...

Keep pushing....I understand how hard it is....my dd 12 HAD to get back into a car where her best friend had just vomited. You can do this and the more you do...while the fears may never go away completely...you do not need to let these fears run your life!!

My dd's therapist had her draw a picture of her fear and name it... say she named it *Bob*  she needed to tell herself when she felt afraid...Bob..I am not afraid of you...Bob..I will NOT ALLOW you to make me miss Homecoming. That helped both my dd's


----------



## Coolcait1996

..... I missed my homecoming with my boyfriend of 6 (almost 7) months because of this.... ): just a week or so ago </3


----------



## SDSorority

YAY for you, Cool!!!    We're all cheering you on!  I think it's awesome that once you pushed through the anxiety that you actually were able to feel "normal".  Way to go!!!!!!  Just keep pushing, a little at a time!!


----------



## SDSorority

Just had another breakthrough.  My co-worker brought in gluten-free brownies for myself and another coworker.  Normally I'm very leery of "gluten-free" treats brought to me from a non gluten-free home, but I decided to take the leap (I did this on Friday, too... and got glutened and felt yucky, but mentally it was good for me to test it).  So, I just ate a said to be "gluten free brownie"- we'll see how I feel in a few hours!  Normally I would take the treat and just throw it in the trash... but this time I ate it (it was really good  ).  Soooooo, here goes nothing!  I've been working really hard on the anxiety front lately, and have been making pretty good progress.  I had an INCREDIBLY busy weekend (rehearsals and concert- I'm a musician) and didn't have any "bad feelings" other than typical on-stage excitement/nervousness.  This week is a better week for me- just work during the day and home in the evenings, so I'm going to try to get myself moving again, maybe do some yoga or some in-home walking workouts.  I need "me" time dag nabbit.  

Hope everyone else is doing well today!  Stay safe in the Sandy craziness!!!


----------



## acejka

Hey guys, 

I'd been able to stay away from here for a while, but noro season is just around the corner and I'm already starting to get panicky about it. 

I'm also having these weird issues with my head, the doctor said it could be hormone related since having my daughter (i got all this weird after pregnancy symptoms like random swelling on my face and body, like seriously my lip would swell so bad it touched my nose) but they want me to do an mri of my head with contrast to see if it is a sinus problem or occular migraines (i get temp blindness with them) or to see if they can figure out what is going on. I'm scared for several reasons a) i'm claustrophobic b) i don't like the side effects of the dye c) i'm scared they will find some huge tumor in my head. really I could go on forever about this, and I need answers but I'm terrified of them. 

I think I mentioned to yall that I was scared of throwing up in labor, I'm happy to report that my zofran worked great. I had three doses in my IV, one  when I first got up to delivery (10 hours of back labor that was every 3-4 minute contractions (umm i thought they were supposed to start slowly and ease into being hard and close-nope! not for me)  only will leave anyone nauseated), I had one on the operating room table (after 27 hours of active labor, got fully dilated and ready to push but my DD's heartrate decelerated very badly) because i was terrified i was about to throw up and i was like oh crap my belly is wide open and i'm laying backwards on a table how the heck do i throw up and then another one when that one wore off, the third dose wasn't needed but i wanted it as comfort. I did have a bad stomach ache during transition and they warned me that i might throw up but i made it through that ok, it was pretty painful though, even with the epidural. 

My DD spitting up doesn't bother me at all, and that is a positive thing for me. Movies and tv are continuing to not bother me, although I'm usually like hahaha ew gross when I see it. 

My MIL is staying with us until November 10 and that drives me nuts because she isn't hand conscious like I am, and I feel like she is just spreading germs all over my house and everything. I want to scream! ugh.  And she really doesn't care about washing her hands when returning in from the store and stuff. 

I must give a brag though! We are local so we went to MNSSHP last tuesday and i was really scared that I wouldn't be able to handle the crowds and lines, but i did just fine. I even snagged a front row spot for the parade and didn't let it bother me that I was in teh middle of a huge crowd with a lady sitting behind us talking about the horrible bug she'd just gotten over and she had her son with her who looked a bit peakish. 

I just hope I can continue to make strides and not let this get the best of me. I have someone else to live for now, and I can't let her end up becoming afraid and getting like I am.


----------



## SDSorority

Great job, acejka!!!

I had ANOTHER breakthrough yesterday.  I came down with a cold yesterday evening (probably from the brownie yesterday!  lol) and overnight had a fever that broke, which caused SO MUCH sweating.  Which, caused me to panic and feel icky.  I calmed myself down gradually and was fine!  

Staying home from work today to help nip this cold in the bud.


----------



## Coolcait1996

Leaving in an hour and a half for my appointment in two hours and a half! I'm so nervous. I had dream about the appointment ): and I woke up very sick to my stomach... And shaking... So I am nervous on how ill be. ):


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> Leaving in an hour and a half for my appointment in two hours and a half! I'm so nervous. I had dream about the appointment ): and I woke up very sick to my stomach... And shaking... So I am nervous on how ill be. ):




I was just thinking about this, remembering that today's the day!!  You can do it!!!  And please please please report back to let us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## Coolcait1996

My psychiatrist was soooo awesome!!! He shoved off the emetophobia idea but I made it very clear I had a intense fear of vomiting. Ill tell you what he prescribed tomorrow when I can see them.


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> My psychiatrist was soooo awesome!!! He shoved off the emetophobia idea but I made it very clear I had a intense fear of vomiting. Ill tell you what he prescribed tomorrow when I can see them.



I'm glad he was awesome!!!  I was thinking about you yesterday hoping everything was going ok!


----------



## Coolcait1996

Um I'm doing okay.,, not good. I think this medicine gives me a headache that makes me feel sick to my stomach and just sickly in general.


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> Um I'm doing okay.,, not good. I think this medicine gives me a headache that makes me feel sick to my stomach and just sickly in general.


----------



## Coolcait1996

So I've been on Prozac for a week. I had a HORRIBLE anxiety attack last night. Felt like I was gonna get sick and had terrible uncontrollable shaking. Had to get my mom... :/ I just had taken a Xanax like 3-4 hours beforehand because I was getting nervous cause I just ate... So I took another. He said I could take 1-2 a day but I had 3 that day :/ idk if this Prozac is gonna work... I am scared to live again.. Because of having that horrible attack. Ill have moments of feeling sick and episodes but this was an attack.. I see my psychiatrist in a week. I also am restless. I can't sleep as well as I use to. I don't want to eat...


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> So I've been on Prozac for a week. I had a HORRIBLE anxiety attack last night. Felt like I was gonna get sick and had terrible uncontrollable shaking. Had to get my mom... :/ I just had taken a Xanax like 3-4 hours beforehand because I was getting nervous cause I just ate... So I took another. He said I could take 1-2 a day but I had 3 that day :/ idk if this Prozac is gonna work... I am scared to live again.. Because of having that horrible attack. Ill have moments of feeling sick and episodes but this was an attack.. I see my psychiatrist in a week. I also am restless. I can't sleep as well as I use to. I don't want to eat...




    

I know how you're feeling with the feeling sick and shaking.  Whenever I have an anxiety attack, I shake uncontrollably (more than just a tremble), my heart races, my breathing becomes quick and shallow, and I get a tightness/gagging feeling in my throat which causes me to feel sick to my tummy.  Sometimes this makes me feel faint, too.  Lately I have had a LOT of success in calming myself out of a panic attack by doing deep breathing and realizing that it's an anxiety attack that's causing me to feel this way (aka it's all in my brain and my perception of what's going on... not REALLY what's going on), and I'm not feeling this way because I'm sick.  As soon as I can get it in my brain that I'm perceiving something (that's harmless) as dangerous and my body is reacting to that perceived danger in the only way it knows how (making me scared and wanting to "flight"... flee from the danger that's not really there) I start to calm down fairly quickly.  Getting your mom for help is absolutely fine!  When I have an anxiety attack I always alert my husband and my sister- it makes no difference if it's in the middle of the night or during the day.  They are my support system and can talk me down out of my head.

If you haven't already, download "Anxiety Slayer" on itunes.  It's a podcast that is SO supportive about this very thing.  In the meantime (before you see your doc again), try to get as much nutrition in as you can, even if you don't want to eat.  Eating good, whole foods keeps your immune system strong, which can PREVENT sickness.  Once your immune system weakens, that makes you susceptible to illness.  So if you don't want to eat, try nourishing soups or smoothies made out of whole-food ingredients.  Try before bed to give yourself a chance to wind-down by taking a hot shower or bath, turning off electronics an hour before bed, lighting a candle or two, listening to relaxing music, moisturizing with olive or coconut oil, and just really taking the time to take care of yourself.  Little self-care rituals go a long way.  Loving yourself is so important.  Accept yourself for what's going on, and support yourself in every way you can.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Prozac takes 4-6 weeks to build up enough in your system to fully take effect. Please give it time before you say it isn't working.


----------



## Coolcait1996

It's really awful :/ I haven't been eating that much but I'm trying. Today is day 9 on Prozac. I know it takes a while, it's just really hard to be patient ): I haven't taken a Xanax in 2 days so that's good! My psychiatrist said I can only take it when I have a full blown out attack (with the shaking and stuff). I'm having REALLY bad tummy/intestine troubles!!! It's all gurgley and gassy and I have mucus in my diarrhea. Could that be a side effect of the medication I'm taking!? Or could I have IBS? Like when I get nervous, I get SUPER burpy. Last night I woke up with some stomach discomfort. I can't tell if it was pain or if it was upset/sick... Just not happy and it kept me up. I figured hunger, without the growling yet. I actually lost some weight, which may seem good but isn't because it's because I'm barely eating and the only exercise I get is walking my dog at night for 30-60 minutes. 
Oh and the stomach bug is going around here and I'm really scared ):


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I won't say that the Prozac couldn't be upsetting your stomach, but most likely it isn't that.


----------



## Coolcait1996

I use to sleep 12 hours easy. When the stomach troubles came and I started medicine. Sleeping became difficult. Now I wake up in the night and can't fall asleep and it now is with nausea. My mom thinks I have a medical condition, and so does my psychiatrist. They don't understand emetophobia ... I can't sleep peacefully anymore... My stomach and digestive system has symptoms of IBS now...  This never happened until my anxiety collapsed and the attacks began. What do I do??? My mom just told me to take some Anti-Nausea liquid stuff we bought a long time go.. But it says take every 15 minutes until nausea subsides. And the medicine itself makes me almost throw up. Help... I tell my mom what I've read on this (on the Internet and this site) and she said that I need to stop reading because its not true Even though its people's personal experiences.. I need help. I know I have emetophobia ... I have had it a long time but it never got to the point where i feared it so much it controlled my life... Help, what do I do? I have a psychiatrist appointment Wednesday at 11


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

If you psychiatrist won't consider that you have emetophobia then maybe that isn't the right doctor. And anxiety can cause IBS symptoms, I get them too. Cramping, diarrhea. Let your mom take you to a specialist for your stomach. Maybe when they find nothing wrong they will listen to you. And stay on the Prozac.


----------



## Coolcait1996

Very good answer! 

I'm scared to go to a specialist because they have to do test on my stomach right??? And I'm scared these test could make me feel sick or gag or something and I really don't want to go through that ): 

Im trying to get my mom in my side so my psychiatrist can fully help me, but he even asked my mom how do we know its not a medical issue and he kept shoving off the main cause is emetophobia so.... :/


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I know the thought of getting stomach testing is scary, but isn't the thought of living like this forever scarier? I know you can get better, you are strong enough. I can tell by your posts, and how well you express yourself and know yourself. You are in a tough spot as a minor so you don't have as much control. You will have to "play along" until your mom and or dr see the light. Stomach tests are a short term discomfort. Starving because you are afraid you will vomit is long term discomfort if you don't get it under control. 

Stick with your meds and force yourself to get through those temporary discomforts like testing by seeing the long-term goal of a healthy life with friends and family.


----------



## Coolcait1996

StitchesGr8Fan said:
			
		

> I know the thought of getting stomach testing is scary, but isn't the thought of living like this forever scarier? I know you can get better, you are strong enough. I can tell by your posts, and how well you express yourself and know yourself. You are in a tough spot as a minor so you don't have as much control. You will have to "play along" until your mom and or dr see the light. Stomach tests are a short term discomfort. Starving because you are afraid you will vomit is long term discomfort if you don't get it under control.
> 
> Stick with your meds and force yourself to get through those temporary discomforts like testing by seeing the long-term goal of a healthy life with friends and family.



Yeah that's very true... but the fear of it really is the worst thing to me to ever have to imagine going through it!! I'm actually feeling better, and haven't been waking up with discomfort. I'm eating more then before so I'm getting better. Thank goodness. And thank you for telling me I express myself well, my psychiatrist even pointed this out during my appointment, he said I am very mature and he considers me an adult in his eyes (18 in January). 
I was expressing my fear as irrational and he stopped me and said what makes it irrational. I said a rational fear, such as being scared as the dark, can be explained. You can say you're scared of seeing a face and not being able to see. But an irrational fear/phobia you can't explain why you're scared of what you're scared of. I even convinced him I was correct over his questionings. And I was talking about the placebo effect. (I took psychology last year and got a 100% on the final) anyways!
I see him tomorrow. Should I inform him what happened even though I'm better??


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> Yeah that's very true... but the fear of it really is the worst thing to me to ever have to imagine going through it!! I'm actually feeling better, and haven't been waking up with discomfort. I'm eating more then before so I'm getting better. Thank goodness. And thank you for telling me I express myself well, my psychiatrist even pointed this out during my appointment, he said I am very mature and he considers me an adult in his eyes (18 in January).
> I was expressing my fear as irrational and he stopped me and said what makes it irrational. I said a rational fear, such as being scared as the dark, can be explained. You can say you're scared of seeing a face and not being able to see. But an irrational fear/phobia you can't explain why you're scared of what you're scared of. I even convinced him I was correct over his questionings. And I was talking about the placebo effect. (I took psychology last year and got a 100% on the final) anyways!
> I see him tomorrow. Should I inform him what happened even though I'm better??



Oh yeah totally be upfront with the doctor about what happened, and be sure to tell him that you're better, too!  What was happening might have been symptoms of the medication- be sure to tell him everything so he can help you the best way he can.  Glad you're eating!!  Sometimes you just have to take it slow, but eating is sooo important.  When we've had tummy troubles at home we have been steering toward the soups or smoothies lately.  Easy to digest nutrition... you can't beat it!  

... have you considered being a psychology or nursing (mental-health focus) major in college?  Your experience, I feel, can really help people and put some 'good' back in the world.  

Sad (and happy) to say, for myself, this morning was rough.  Had a panic episode, but I'm happy to say that I was able to get myself out of it fairly quickly.  Feel just fine now, back to normal (just about)!


----------



## Coolcait1996

SDSorority said:
			
		

> Oh yeah totally be upfront with the doctor about what happened, and be sure to tell him that you're better, too!  What was happening might have been symptoms of the medication- be sure to tell him everything so he can help you the best way he can.  Glad you're eating!!  Sometimes you just have to take it slow, but eating is sooo important.  When we've had tummy troubles at home we have been steering toward the soups or smoothies lately.  Easy to digest nutrition... you can't beat it!
> 
> ... have you considered being a psychology or nursing (mental-health focus) major in college?  Your experience, I feel, can really help people and put some 'good' back in the world.
> 
> Sad (and happy) to say, for myself, this morning was rough.  Had a panic episode, but I'm happy to say that I was able to get myself out of it fairly quickly.  Feel just fine now, back to normal (just about)!



Yeah I should tell him.. I was not having nightly nausea and felt great for the past three days and today I woke up and am still super nauseous :/ ugh I feel AWEFUL. Appointment at 11, and a social worker is coming at 1 to inspect my house (for Home-Bound school program) and I'm feeling cruddy. You're not alone this morning ): ...


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> Yeah I should tell him.. I was not having nightly nausea and felt great for the past three days and today I woke up and am still super nauseous :/ ugh I feel AWEFUL. Appointment at 11, and a social worker is coming at 1 to inspect my house (for Home-Bound school program) and I'm feeling cruddy. You're not alone this morning ): ...



How did your appointment go?


----------



## Coolcait1996

SDSorority said:
			
		

> How did your appointment go?



He diagnosed me for agoraphobia, social phobia, and a panic disorder. I keep making it very clear I have a extreme fear of throwing up which causes most of this so he knows. 
Unfortunately his contract isn't being renewed so.... I'm being transferred so someone new. And I really liked him but maybe the other psychiatrist will be more willing of the thought of emetophobia. 
And I need to start cognitive behavior therapy... Alot of these issues come from my abnormally horrible self image we think. I'm so negative on myself


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> He diagnosed me for agoraphobia, social phobia, and a panic disorder. I keep making it very clear I have a extreme fear of throwing up which causes most of this so he knows.
> Unfortunately his contract isn't being renewed so.... I'm being transferred so someone new. And I really liked him but maybe the other psychiatrist will be more willing of the thought of emetophobia.
> And I need to start cognitive behavior therapy... Alot of these issues come from my abnormally horrible self image we think. I'm so negative on myself



 I have heard good things about CBT!!  I have heard that social and agoraphobia does come from negative self-image as well, so it sounds like you're on the right track to getting better!!  

Also, I haven't listened to this yet, but it might help!  http://www.anxietyslayer.com/journal/talks-with-gozen-about-child-teen-anxiety-relief.html


----------



## Coolcait1996

Hey all! I have a question.

So a friend who I have been hanging with daily is having his older brother come over Wednesday. His older brother has been throwing up lately... He has the stomach bug. Once my friend is exposed he could either 1)get sick or just 2) carry the germ. How long should I wait to see him again? Like a week after his older brother leaves and he hasn't been sick, would that be okay and safe??


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I would think 48 hours is fine.


----------



## Coolcait1996

StitchesGr8Fan said:
			
		

> I would think 48 hours is fine.



Okay, so 48 hours after his brother goes home? Because his brother will obviously still be carrying the virus by Wednesday even if he stops throwing up today. And if my friend doesn't get it within 48 hours of his brother leaving he isn't carrying it? And it's safe? What about the surfaces in his house his brother touches??


----------



## kacaju

Coolcait1996 said:


> He diagnosed me for agoraphobia, social phobia, and a panic disorder. I keep making it very clear I have a extreme fear of throwing up which causes most of this so he knows.
> Unfortunately his contract isn't being renewed so.... I'm being transferred so someone new. And I really liked him but maybe the other psychiatrist will be more willing of the thought of emetophobia.
> And I need to start cognitive behavior therapy... Alot of these issues come from my abnormally horrible self image we think. I'm so negative on myself



CBT  will be good for you!!  dont be so hung up on the diagnosis emetophobia, it is a related to the other  things and once you can get your anxieties under control...the emetophobia will hopefully calm down.


----------



## Coolcait1996

kacaju said:
			
		

> CBT  will be good for you!!  dont be so hung up on the diagnosis emetophobia, it is a related to the other  things and once you can get your anxieties under control...the emetophobia will hopefully calm down.



Oh for sure! I figured that with treating these other things, the emetophobia will be treated on the side as well. Thanks for this encouragement!! It means alot  and I do believe CBT will be good, I really need it. I have alot of "self" problems that are abnormal apparently -rolls eyes- at least that's what my mom says haha.


----------



## kacaju

((hugs))


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> Okay, so 48 hours after his brother goes home? Because his brother will obviously still be carrying the virus by Wednesday even if he stops throwing up today. And if my friend doesn't get it within 48 hours of his brother leaving he isn't carrying it? And it's safe? What about the surfaces in his house his brother touches??



If it were me, I would feel comfortable even being around the BROTHER 48 hours after he has stopped being sick.  24 hours is normally a safe bet, 48 hours is an insurance policy


----------



## Coolcait1996

SDSorority said:
			
		

> If it were me, I would feel comfortable even being around the BROTHER 48 hours after he has stopped being sick.  24 hours is normally a safe bet, 48 hours is an insurance policy



Oh wow... His brother comes tomorrow and leaves Wednesday. I know he was getting sick yesterday. I'm just worried about him contaminating the surfaces of the house! Ill have to ask when he stopped getting sick, maybe yesterday was the last time he got ill and by tomorrow it'll be 48 hours. I guess if my friend and the other people in the house doesn't get sick by three days after his brother leaves everything is okay?


----------



## Coolcait1996

Sorry, he leaves MONDAY! He is coming tomorrow (which is Wednesday) hehe


----------



## SDSorority

Coolcait1996 said:


> Oh wow... His brother comes tomorrow and leaves Wednesday. I know he was getting sick yesterday. I'm just worried about him contaminating the surfaces of the house! Ill have to ask when he stopped getting sick, maybe yesterday was the last time he got ill and by tomorrow it'll be 48 hours. I guess if my friend and the other people in the house doesn't get sick by three days after his brother leaves everything is okay?



Oh yeah totally.  I'm sure it'll be fine. And if you're worried about it, just be sure to wash your hands before touching your face or eating (which we all should do anyway lol).


----------



## Coolcait1996

SDSorority said:
			
		

> Oh yeah totally.  I'm sure it'll be fine. And if you're worried about it, just be sure to wash your hands before touching your face or eating (which we all should do anyway lol).



Okay  thank you!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I agree. Keep your hands away from your face, wash your hands often, maybe keep hand sanitizer with you. Even if he was still sick, with good hygiene you can avoid it.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

And think of how proud you will be of yourself when you look back on this next week and realize you faced it and you are fine!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

And a third thing, my emetophobia was helped by treating the underlying anxiety that caused it. Do even if the dr says you have an anxiety disorder and not emet, the emet will be helped by treating the anxiety.


----------



## SDSorority

So, how did everyone do with the weekend of food?  We did really well.  Ate turkey for the first time in 3 (almost 4) years, and yesterday ate chicken for the first time in about that long as well.   No panic attacks, no overeating- really nice and calm weekend for both of us.  

.....now, it's the case of the Mondays, back at work again - blerg .  At least tonight hubs and I are (hopefully) going to be putting up the Christmas tree.  His car is at the shop so my MIL and I carpooled to work this morning so he could take mine across town to his work.  If we get the car back on time the tree will go up, if not, it'll have to wait until Thursday.  Just a few more weeks until another break though- we can do it!


----------



## Coolcait1996

I did well with my company!! I didn't eat with them but I've been eating alot more though in general and having regular bowel movements now so my digestive system is getting back on track!!
Now... The friend I was talking about KISSED ME YESTERDAY!! D:!!!! He said he's been fine and hasn't gotten sick. He saw his sick brother the first time Wednesday, and he told me he wasn't vomiting though but he had the stomach bug (other end I guess) am I gonna be okay?? If I'm gonna get sick when will it have happened? He wants me to go to his HOUSE today, do you think there is germs on the surfaces from his brother from when he was in the house??


----------



## acejka

How's everyone doing lately?


----------



## lukenick1

HI there.....

Funny you should ask.  I went to a new dentist yesterday and I was very observant of sanitation.  The hygenist put a plastic sheath over the mouth piece of the xray machine with her bare hands then expected me to put my mouth on it.    Of course I was too embarassed to ask for a new one, and now I am paranoid that she will give me a stomach virus.  I also observed her touching random pieces of equipment in the room with her gloves on then putting her fingers in my mouth.  Also, I had a filling done afterwards and the assistant put the suction tube on the handle with his bare hands then put it in my mouth during the procedure.  WTH is wrong with people?????  Those little things are very worrisome to me.  Most other people wouldnt even pay attention to that stuff.


----------



## Sehsun

acejka said:


> How's everyone doing lately?



I'm doing alright - thank you for checking in on us.  This time of year brings about a little extra anxiety due to the prevalence of stomach bugs.  I'm always obsessive about washing my hands and sanitizing them.

Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## kacaju

My dd is now 13..she is doing well. Her and her sister bought the movie Pitch Perfect over Christmas and we were all watching it when the one person throws up onstage. She handled that very well...did not get upset over it at all...2 years ago that would have sent her over the edge.


----------



## lukenick1

kacaju said:


> My dd is now 13..she is doing well. Her and her sister bought the movie Pitch Perfect over Christmas and we were all watching it when the one person throws up onstage. She handled that very well...did not get upset over it at all...2 years ago that would have sent her over the edge.



Ugh...thanks for the heads up  Which scene exactly?  That will send me over the edge!!


----------



## kacaju

ugh...It was a flashback from the previous year competition that they lost..I do not remember exactly where in the movie it was...more towards the beginning. We were not expecting it and it was bad for someone who has emetophobia


----------



## acejka

There was also another bad vomit scene towards the end. 

I'm glad yall are doing well. I'm hanging in here. I sometimes hate living near wdw since there are so many out of town people dragging their families all around with goodness knows what germs.


----------



## lukenick1

acejka said:


> There was also another bad vomit scene towards the end.
> 
> I'm glad yall are doing well. I'm hanging in here. I sometimes hate living near wdw since there are so many out of town people dragging their families all around with goodness knows what germs.



Can you give me clues as to when its coming?  Don't want to be surprised.  Thanks


----------



## janine83

So happy to know I'm not the only one with emetophobia. Didn't even know there was a name for my phobia. Thanks for this thread. I have a bad case of this phobia and it seems to get worse as I get older


----------



## AutisticAlice

I have this. It's one of my many fears. For me, it's difficult to be at a hospital around people who are throwing up. I also had a friend who had mild developmental disability that would eat too much and get sick because of it... in fact, a few of my friends were like that.

It sucks because I start to freak out over someone getting sick. One time, my cousin had this stomachache or something, she got sick and it freaked me out so much that I had a meltdown. That was the first time I realized this as a phobia.

I mean it's so bad that it's hard for me to say the words... other than 'getting sick". D: I can't even watch Family Guy because it happens so much. I was watching Soul Surfer and the girl in the movie gets sick because of her friends arm being eaten by a shark. That really got to me.

I don't panic as much as I used to, but if it happens in real life, then I do.

Also, I do panic when i get sick. I start whimpering over it. It's just... I don't know. It's hard, you know? But like most people said, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has to deal with this.


----------



## DisneyBeth94

I'm so glad to find other people who hate vomit as much as I do. I am physically terrified of anything to do with it, whether its myself getting sick or seeing someone else throw-up, even just knowing that someone I know has a virus is enough to make me quarantine myself at home until the panic is over. I constantly live in fear of anyone getting sick. Its actually ruining my relationship too. Last night my fiancé was feeling a bit under the whether and I had to ask him to leave. My heart was pounding with the thought of him vomiting in front of me. I fear that this phobia is actually starting to take over my life. My family and friends don't understand it, they'll say I'm overreacting and tell me to stop being such a drama queen. They have phobias too but say that a phobia of vomit is just silly. I don't drink alcohol and always try to avoid people who are drinking it. I don't eat before bed and I constantly worry about food poisoning (bare in mind that I am very underweight and have been seeing a dietician for the past year and a half). I'm not really sure when this fear started or when it got this bad, I've had numerous tragic experiences in life that may have contributed to me being this way.

Anyway, in just over two week's I'm visiting WDW for 14 days with my fiancé for the first time. We usually visit Disneyland Paris as we live in the UK. So I just found another thread on here stating that on every trip you make to the World, you'll see someone throw up at least once. I'd never actually thought about it until this point of our countdown. We have never once seen anyone vomit in Paris (seen a small amount of vomit on the pavement exiting Space Mountain, freaked me out a little but not near as much as it would if I saw someone doing it). I've read that the Florida climate, amount of visitors at the park, the food, rides, and germs all play a part. As the park will be extremely busy the first two weeks of April I am panicking. I need someone to be honest with me and tell me whether I should prepare myself. How big of a chance is there that I'll get ill myself, see someone vomit, be vomited on? I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO BE VOMITED ON OR NEAR. It will probably scar me for life. Any advice would be great as I really want to enjoy our first trip and not ruin it for myself or fiancé!


----------



## lukenick1

DisneyBeth94 said:


> I'm so glad to find other people who hate vomit as much as I do. I am physically terrified of anything to do with it, whether its myself getting sick or seeing someone else throw-up, even just knowing that someone I know has a virus is enough to make me quarantine myself at home until the panic is over. I constantly live in fear of anyone getting sick. Its actually ruining my relationship too. Last night my fiancé was feeling a bit under the whether and I had to ask him to leave. My heart was pounding with the thought of him vomiting in front of me. I fear that this phobia is actually starting to take over my life. My family and friends don't understand it, they'll say I'm overreacting and tell me to stop being such a drama queen. They have phobias too but say that a phobia of vomit is just silly. I don't drink alcohol and always try to avoid people who are drinking it. I don't eat before bed and I constantly worry about food poisoning (bare in mind that I am very underweight and have been seeing a dietician for the past year and a half). I'm not really sure when this fear started or when it got this bad, I've had numerous tragic experiences in life that may have contributed to me being this way.
> 
> Anyway, in just over two week's I'm visiting WDW for 14 days with my fiancé for the first time. We usually visit Disneyland Paris as we live in the UK. So I just found another thread on here stating that on every trip you make to the World, you'll see someone throw up at least once. I'd never actually thought about it until this point of our countdown. We have never once seen anyone vomit in Paris (seen a small amount of vomit on the pavement exiting Space Mountain, freaked me out a little but not near as much as it would if I saw someone doing it). I've read that the Florida climate, amount of visitors at the park, the food, rides, and germs all play a part. As the park will be extremely busy the first two weeks of April I am panicking. I need someone to be honest with me and tell me whether I should prepare myself. How big of a chance is there that I'll get ill myself, see someone vomit, be vomited on? I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO BE VOMITED ON OR NEAR. It will probably scar me for life. Any advice would be great as I really want to enjoy our first trip and not ruin it for myself or fiancé!



I wouldn't worry too much, but here's what I would do.  Bring some kind of mp3 player that is small enough to carry in your pocket or small bag with headphones.  I usually listen to music in the bathroom so that if someone is in there getting sick I don't have to hear it.  I also avoid any type of ride that could cause sickness ie. tea cups, mission space, astro orbiter, star tours, etc.  Whatever you do, do NOT ever put your hands in your mouth ever!  When you eat, wash your hands first, don't lick your fingers, pick your teeth, etc with your hands.  The stomach bug passes person to person by mouth.  You touch something they touched then put your hands in your mouth.  Do NOT ever use the ice bucket in a hotel room (unless there is a plastic bag you could cover it with), if someone has a sick child during vacation that ice bucket makes a great "barf bucket".  Ewwwww  These are just some of the tips I can offer you to steer clear from it.  It's not very common to come across it.  I have been to Disney 6 times since 2005 and have never seen it happen once while there.  I'm jealous, have a great time!!!!


----------



## DisneyBeth94

lukenick1 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, but here's what I would do.  Bring some kind of mp3 player that is small enough to carry in your pocket or small bag with headphones.  I usually listen to music in the bathroom so that if someone is in there getting sick I don't have to hear it.  I also avoid any type of ride that could cause sickness ie. tea cups, mission space, astro orbiter, star tours, etc.  Whatever you do, do NOT ever put your hands in your mouth ever!  When you eat, wash your hands first, don't lick your fingers, pick your teeth, etc with your hands.  The stomach bug passes person to person by mouth.  You touch something they touched then put your hands in your mouth.  Do NOT ever use the ice bucket in a hotel room (unless there is a plastic bag you could cover it with), if someone has a sick child during vacation that ice bucket makes a great "barf bucket".  Ewwwww  These are just some of the tips I can offer you to steer clear from it.  It's not very common to come across it.  I have been to Disney 6 times since 2005 and have never seen it happen once while there.  I'm jealous, have a great time!!!!



I think my main concern is the Norovirus outbreak. I will definitely take your advice. One of the main factors exciting me about the trip are the rides, I love roller-coasters and really want to go on all of the thrill rides. But I'm now having second thoughts. The thought of someone throwing up on the ride and it landing on me scares me to death. I rarely get sick on rides or at all for that matter, but my fiancé gets quite bad motion sickness. We've purchased some anti-nausea and travel sickness medication and also motion sickness wrist bands in hope that they'll help. Also I plan on buying some anti-viral hand sanitizers just in case. Thanks for the advice. Hopefully neither of us get sick or have any unpleasant encounters.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I've been 10 times, and only saw someone get sick once. He was very far away from me in line for a bus. 

Don't avoid rides because you are afraid you or someone will get sick. You will regret it. 

Try "worst-case scenario" thinking. What is the worst that could happen? I use it to reign in my out of control thinking and it helps me. So I throw up in public? I won't die. It's a natural thing. The worst that can happen is they call an ambulance and take me to the hospital. The more likely thing is I sit on a bench and Disney cleans it up. Looking at it rationally has helped me move past my fear, especially during pregnancy. 

And when you get home, start looking for help. This is NOT something you have to fight the rest if your life.


----------



## lukenick1

DisneyBeth94 said:


> I think my main concern is the Norovirus outbreak. I will definitely take your advice. One of the main factors exciting me about the trip are the rides, I love roller-coasters and really want to go on all of the thrill rides. But I'm now having second thoughts. The thought of someone throwing up on the ride and it landing on me scares me to death. I rarely get sick on rides or at all for that matter, but my fiancé gets quite bad motion sickness. We've purchased some anti-nausea and travel sickness medication and also motion sickness wrist bands in hope that they'll help. Also I plan on buying some anti-viral hand sanitizers just in case. Thanks for the advice. Hopefully neither of us get sick or have any unpleasant encounters.



If your biggest worry is Norovirus, then do this.  Bring bleach or lysol cleaners and clean the room well.  Anything that someone has touched is a potential for virus germs.  DON"T PUT YOUR HANDS/FINGERS IN YOUR MOUTH!  Bottom line!  That is the most common way to catch it.  Also if you really want to be cautious, don't get ice in your drinks unless you see the employees are wearing gloves.  Ice bins are a wealth of germs and Norovirus can survive in that temp.  If you follow my advice you will do everything possible you can possibly do to avoid getting sick.  Go on the rides (except mission space), they are so much fun!


----------



## Elmo9607

Hi! I haven't posted in this thread in a long time but I'm recently having troubles.

Lately I've been having some episodes of heartburn/nausea, like, daily. The other day I napped and woke up with horrible heartburn. Not an hour later I was throwing up. It was horrible....very, very painful from all the acid.

Anyways, I've been having issues with nausea nearly every day since mid-February. Mostly in late afternoon/early evening...I never want to eat dinner but I usually feel better before I go to bed. In the morning I feel fine. 

I'm under a fair bit of stress at the moment, but other than that, I have no explanation for this. It literally comes around almost every day like clockwork. Sometimes distracting myself (like going for a drive) helps, sometimes not. 

I'm really baffled by this and it's making life difficult!


----------



## MrsChdlc2011

My coworkers tease me about this irrational fear.  It's actually the reason that I quit nursing school.  Thankfully, I have one friend who is just as afraid of vomit as I am.
I have taken extreme measures to avoid vomit.  We leave on Monday, and I'm terrified that either on the plane (thunderstorms predicted) or at WDW, I'll be subjected to it.  Sigh.  What a way to ruin my trip.  
My game plan for our flight is Dramamine and Valium.  I usually have a panic attack prior to our flight, so I'm really hoping I can just mellow out and take a nap.


----------



## DisneyBeth94

I'm having similar problems to the two of you. The past 5 nights or so I have had little to no sleep each night due to stomach pains and nausea. I have spent 2-4 hours each night in my bathroom shaking with fear hoping that I won't vomit. Its really affecting my sleeping pattern and my diet as I can't face food at all when feeling nauseous. 

We leave on Tuesday and need to get 3 planes to Orlando (from UK) the first and last planes are only around an hour long but the middle plane is 9 hours long! I am a total germophobe too so I'm bought all sorts of anti-viral wipes and hand sanitizers. I don't personally get travel sickness to bad but my partner does so I bought him travel sickness pills (I hope they work!) and travel bands. But even with all of these precautions I don't think I can handle 9 hours of being in an enclosed space with people who could be infected with norovirus or stomach bugs. The water on the plane I heard is recycled so if myself of my partner need to use the bathroom, I fear we could be contaminated by the water when washing our hands. I am utterly terrified!

I don't know whether the two of my problems are linked and I could be having stomach troubles from the stress of thinking about the flight, who knows! All I know is that I will probably experience many anxiety attacks on the flight itself and I cannot get the thought of catching a virus on my vacation out of my head.


----------



## MrsChdlc2011

Update - and don't laugh too hard...

After I posted about my fear of vomit I went to bed - I have to get up between 430 and 5 for work. Around 1145 my husband gets up, freaking out about sweating profusely.  I ignored him and fell back asleep....

Around 1215 he woke me up, "Babykins, cam you go get me toilet paper? I think I'm going to be sick."

Really?!?!?!?!?!  Is it karma?!

Surprising,y enough, I got the toilet paper for him and didn't have a panic attack - until he got in bed with me!  

"uhhhh...maybe you should sleep in the bathroom?!"

He never got sick again.  Im pretty certain it was food poisoning from the chicken wings he ate last night. (from little Caesars)

He didn't feel too hot this morning, but by the afternoon he was feeling good enough to go to an interview.  Hooray!!!

Not gonna lie - I'm really proud of myself!!!


----------



## sunkissed73

Emetophobia strikes again...need help!

Anyway, I was hoping you could give me some feedback as I am super panicking and literally don't want to leave my room as pathetic as that sounds. My boyfriend and my brother went out to lunch/dinner together yesterday around 4:30 PM. Both ate the same thing. Boyfriend came back home, spent time with me, my brother then went out to eat AGAIN (unexpectedly) with his girlfriend. Brother came home a little after midnight complaining of a stomach ache, and then was in the bathroom for a while. I was panicking, as usual, but I figure that my brother has a pretty crappy stomach and that he probably drank too much (he's 20) and was trying to tell myself not to worry. Somewhere between 12:30 and 4:30 AM he began V and of course it woke me up, and I could not get back to sleep. I heard him talking to my dad and my brother swore it was something he ate...Although he did eat at 3 restaurants yesterday, I ate at one of the same restaurants as my brother as did my mom and dad, and neither of us got sick, **yet.** So, around 5 AM, I texted my boyfriend who was still over my house sleeping in another room. Because I was panicking, I texted my boyfriend saying that my brother thinks he got food poisoning and I'm panicking because I know he is getting sick a few rooms over and I can't handle it...what if it's not food poisoning but something contagious (yes, I know I sound very selfish here. But I'm TERRIFIED). My boyfriend then texts me back and says that he just got sick, V, and that he thinks it was the food that they ate at the restaurant. My boyfriend got sick a few more times (from 440 ish or so this morning). I'm sitting here panicking (and why I joined this site). Literally, there is one person "v-ing" on the first floor of my house and another on the second.  I feel terrible that they are not feeling well, don't get me wrong. 

So my questions for you all ... do you think the fact that my boyfriend and brother got sick within hours of each other could indicate food poisoning? Or is it more likely that they have something like noro, that is contagious? Of course, not to be TMI, my boyfriend and I were kissing last night only a few hours before his getting sick, so I'm REALLY freaking out that if it is noro I'll be next. Of course, as an emetophobe, if there was ANY indication that he was feeling stomach sick I would not have gone near him with a 10 foot pole and would have asked him to go home...hahah but I'm sure you all know the feeling and what I mean. My poor brother seems to have it REALLY bad... he does not think he's ever been this sick in his life. I did have food poisoning in college, when I was 18/19 5 or so years ago and it was HELL, so I can sympathize. 

What should I do? Are there any precautions I can take if it IS norovirus? Definitely washing my hands, keeping them out of my mouth, red wet ones wipes (lol), and I'm not using either of the bathrooms or my toiletries/beauty products in them. I know this sounds extreme, but I hope you all understand. Also, am going to eat very light (if almost nothing) just in case. Ughhh.... I just heard my brother again. I think I need to leave the house for the day!! 

Please, any advice, comments, or anything really would be appreciated. Just don't be mean... I can't handle any more anxiety right now hahaha. 

Thank you all for reading


----------



## DisneyBeth94

sunkissed73 said:


> Emetophobia strikes again...need help!
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping you could give me some feedback as I am super panicking and literally don't want to leave my room as pathetic as that sounds. My boyfriend and my brother went out to lunch/dinner together yesterday around 4:30 PM. Both ate the same thing. Boyfriend came back home, spent time with me, my brother then went out to eat AGAIN (unexpectedly) with his girlfriend. Brother came home a little after midnight complaining of a stomach ache, and then was in the bathroom for a while. I was panicking, as usual, but I figure that my brother has a pretty crappy stomach and that he probably drank too much (he's 20) and was trying to tell myself not to worry. Somewhere between 12:30 and 4:30 AM he began V and of course it woke me up, and I could not get back to sleep. I heard him talking to my dad and my brother swore it was something he ate...Although he did eat at 3 restaurants yesterday, I ate at one of the same restaurants as my brother as did my mom and dad, and neither of us got sick, **yet.** So, around 5 AM, I texted my boyfriend who was still over my house sleeping in another room. Because I was panicking, I texted my boyfriend saying that my brother thinks he got food poisoning and I'm panicking because I know he is getting sick a few rooms over and I can't handle it...what if it's not food poisoning but something contagious (yes, I know I sound very selfish here. But I'm TERRIFIED). My boyfriend then texts me back and says that he just got sick, V, and that he thinks it was the food that they ate at the restaurant. My boyfriend got sick a few more times (from 440 ish or so this morning). I'm sitting here panicking (and why I joined this site). Literally, there is one person "v-ing" on the first floor of my house and another on the second.  I feel terrible that they are not feeling well, don't get me wrong.
> 
> So my questions for you all ... do you think the fact that my boyfriend and brother got sick within hours of each other could indicate food poisoning? Or is it more likely that they have something like noro, that is contagious? Of course, not to be TMI, my boyfriend and I were kissing last night only a few hours before his getting sick, so I'm REALLY freaking out that if it is noro I'll be next. Of course, as an emetophobe, if there was ANY indication that he was feeling stomach sick I would not have gone near him with a 10 foot pole and would have asked him to go home...hahah but I'm sure you all know the feeling and what I mean. My poor brother seems to have it REALLY bad... he does not think he's ever been this sick in his life. I did have food poisoning in college, when I was 18/19 5 or so years ago and it was HELL, so I can sympathize.
> 
> What should I do? Are there any precautions I can take if it IS norovirus? Definitely washing my hands, keeping them out of my mouth, red wet ones wipes (lol), and I'm not using either of the bathrooms or my toiletries/beauty products in them. I know this sounds extreme, but I hope you all understand. Also, am going to eat very light (if almost nothing) just in case. Ughhh.... I just heard my brother again. I think I need to leave the house for the day!!
> 
> Please, any advice, comments, or anything really would be appreciated. Just don't be mean... I can't handle any more anxiety right now hahaha.
> 
> Thank you all for reading



I'll start by saying I know exactly how you feel, I was the exact same way a few weeks back being absolutely terrified of catching noro on holiday, in particularly on a 9 hour flight and luckily I was fine.

You mention that you were kissing your boyfriend before he got sick? You can only catch noro through V and poop so if he hadn't V'd before hand you'll be fine. But with noro you can be contagious before symptoms occur (through poop) so as long as your boyfriend and brother washed their hands after using the restroom and before coming into contact with you, you'll also be fine. 

Now to me it does sound a bit like food poisoning, or it could just be coincidental that the both got sick at the same time? 

All that I can advise you to do is keep doing what you're doing, washing hands, avoiding close contact with those sick etc. And try not to worry too much, I know that its easily said than done but if you can do something to take your mind off it, the time will pass a lot faster and you can get back to normal. 

I'm usually the one taking advice rather than giving it so I'm sorry if I wasn't much help. 

Take care, and I hope your family feel better soon.


----------



## sunkissed73

DisneyBeth94 said:


> I'll start by saying I know exactly how you feel, I was the exact same way a few weeks back being absolutely terrified of catching noro on holiday, in particularly on a 9 hour flight and luckily I was fine.
> 
> You mention that you were kissing your boyfriend before he got sick? You can only catch noro through V and poop so if he hadn't V'd before hand you'll be fine. But with noro you can be contagious before symptoms occur (through poop) so as long as your boyfriend and brother washed their hands after using the restroom and before coming into contact with you, you'll also be fine.
> 
> Now to me it does sound a bit like food poisoning, or it could just be coincidental that the both got sick at the same time?
> 
> All that I can advise you to do is keep doing what you're doing, washing hands, avoiding close contact with those sick etc. And try not to worry too much, I know that its easily said than done but if you can do something to take your mind off it, the time will pass a lot faster and you can get back to normal.
> 
> I'm usually the one taking advice rather than giving it so I'm sorry if I wasn't much help.
> 
> Take care, and I hope your family feel better soon.



Thanks for your advice. I appreciate it. Here I go overanalyzing it again, but there was one other person that ate with them and ate the same thing, but didn't get sick (good for them!) so that is freaking me out that it isn't food poisoning, or that they got noro from the food itself. I'm trying so hard not to be selfish.  I'm terrified to leave my room, and I didn't go to the gym this morning which I know is counter productive. I think I just need to leave the house for a little while...


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Get bleach wipes and wipe everything down. You couldn't have gotten Norovirus by kissing, but you can catch it if your bf touched something that had the germs (which he probably got it that way) and then touched something you later touched. 

But otherwise there is nothing you can do except avoid anything the sick boys have touched till they cleaned it.


----------



## carlabellaxox

sunkissed73 said:


> Emetophobia strikes again...need help!
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping you could give me some feedback as I am super panicking and literally don't want to leave my room as pathetic as that sounds. My boyfriend and my brother went out to lunch/dinner together yesterday around 4:30 PM. Both ate the same thing. Boyfriend came back home, spent time with me, my brother then went out to eat AGAIN (unexpectedly) with his girlfriend. Brother came home a little after midnight complaining of a stomach ache, and then was in the bathroom for a while. I was panicking, as usual, but I figure that my brother has a pretty crappy stomach and that he probably drank too much (he's 20) and was trying to tell myself not to worry. Somewhere between 12:30 and 4:30 AM he began V and of course it woke me up, and I could not get back to sleep. I heard him talking to my dad and my brother swore it was something he ate...Although he did eat at 3 restaurants yesterday, I ate at one of the same restaurants as my brother as did my mom and dad, and neither of us got sick, **yet.** So, around 5 AM, I texted my boyfriend who was still over my house sleeping in another room. Because I was panicking, I texted my boyfriend saying that my brother thinks he got food poisoning and I'm panicking because I know he is getting sick a few rooms over and I can't handle it...what if it's not food poisoning but something contagious (yes, I know I sound very selfish here. But I'm TERRIFIED). My boyfriend then texts me back and says that he just got sick, V, and that he thinks it was the food that they ate at the restaurant. My boyfriend got sick a few more times (from 440 ish or so this morning). I'm sitting here panicking (and why I joined this site). Literally, there is one person "v-ing" on the first floor of my house and another on the second.  I feel terrible that they are not feeling well, don't get me wrong.



This sounds so much like me. I'm so glad I found this thread, I thought I was the only person with this phobia. I can't be in the same house with someone who is sick without panicking, even talking about it makes me hyperventilate. I can get through everyday life as long as nobody says they have a stomachache. It's extremely hard being in college and having to hear about everyone's drunken weekends and the side effects. Luckily, I have a very supportive family and boyfriend that help me get through everything.


----------



## lukenick1

My turn to vent.......

So last Saturday we went out to a restaurant with some friends.  One of the girls at my table ordered her dinner, ate, then 20 mins later she was puking up her dinner in the parking lot.  While in the restaurant with us she was spitting on me while talking (hate that) and basically breathing all over me.  After I knew she was getting sick in the parking lot the panic set in and my night was spent in terror.  I kept trying to convince myself that she just ate way too fast because she did.  She said she was starving and boy did she scarf her dinner down.  The next day I texted her to see how she was and she said she spent all night in the bathroom coming out both ends.    To make a long story short.....I have not been able to eat since then ( a week later) my stomach is constantly in knots and nauseous with fear that whatever she had will hit me next.  I cannot deal with this phobia anymore.  It literally ruins my life and well being.    I already only weigh 110 to begin with so its not like I could use the weight loss.  I just can't help it.  I am a nervous wreck.  I ended up taking a Lorazepam for the first time and didn't like how that made me feel at all.  Kind of dizzy and loopy.  Not my thing.  Not sure what to do anymore.  I have isolated myself from people and am turning my kids into germ phobes.  This sucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaraPA

Ugh. I feel for you, I really do.    I know it sucks, I know I know I know!    I know how it is on your mind 24/7 & the anxiety & panic it creates.      I don't know how to make it better for you, I wish I did!   I wish I could make it better for myself!    I have no words of wisdom other than hang in there & I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## jazzyscoob

Hi everyone! I just came across this thread the other day and had to start subscribing. My family and friends all think I am crazy because of my huge fear of v but I can not control it. 

I decided to post today because I am sitting here freaking out over what just happened when I dropped my daughter off at school. We were in the car outside and I saw a little boy start getting sick. The teacher walked him all over with it happening. He was still getting sick right outside the door to my daughter's class. The teacher knocked on the door and they led the boy thru my daughter's classroom so that her teacher could bring him to the nurse. 

I of course started panicking and told my daughter that maybe she should skip today. She really wanted to go as it was the first day back from the holiday weekend. I walked her over to the class and spoke to the teacher. They said he didn't get sick in the classroom but they sprayed Lysol where he walked thru. She is in class now and thankfully it does not bother her like it does me. 

I am so nervous now that we will catch whatever the boy has and will be freaking out for at least 2 days. Especially since the janitor only used water to spray down the one area. Thanks for letting me vent here. I hate feeling like this all the time.


----------



## lukenick1

jazzyscoob said:


> Hi everyone! I just came across this thread the other day and had to start subscribing. My family and friends all think I am crazy because of my huge fear of v but I can not control it.
> 
> I decided to post today because I am sitting here freaking out over what just happened when I dropped my daughter off at school. We were in the car outside and I saw a little boy start getting sick. The teacher walked him all over with it happening. He was still getting sick right outside the door to my daughter's class. The teacher knocked on the door and they led the boy thru my daughter's classroom so that her teacher could bring him to the nurse.
> 
> I of course started panicking and told my daughter that maybe she should skip today. She really wanted to go as it was the first day back from the holiday weekend. I walked her over to the class and spoke to the teacher. They said he didn't get sick in the classroom but they sprayed Lysol where he walked thru. She is in class now and thankfully it does not bother her like it does me.
> 
> I am so nervous now that we will catch whatever the boy has and will be freaking out for at least 2 days. Especially since the janitor only used water to spray down the one area. Thanks for letting me vent here. I hate feeling like this all the time.



Ugh....I feel for you.  I know exactly how that feels believe me.  I actually have taught my kids to hold their breath and cover their nose and mouth if someone gets sick near them.  There were a few times that someone got sick on the school bus and my DS told me he covered his face as he walked by.  
Its so hard not to project the fear of this on to them.  Just my comments alone have got them paranoid now.  They wash their hands so much that they bleed because of me


----------



## TaraPA

Welcome jazzyscoob!

You're not alone!   We all come here to vent & share our emet anxieties & fears with others that understand!


----------



## jazzyscoob

Thank you! It is definitely nice to know that I am not the only one who lives with this fear.

I can not wait for school to let out for the summer. We have a pool so we don't leave the house much except for our end of the summer Disney trip. It gives me a few weeks to feel semi normal without all the worries about public places and germs.


----------



## kacaju

WELL..It finally happened...my dd 13 threw up. SHE is the one with the fear of vomit.. I had her in therapy about 2 1/2 year ago because of it...her fear was so bad. This is the first time she has thrown up since 4th grade. She did amazingly well...she is not anxious over it at all!!  I swear the therapy really, really worked!!


----------



## TaraPA

kacaju said:


> WELL..It finally happened...my dd 13 threw up. SHE is the one with the fear of vomit.. I had her in therapy about 2 1/2 year ago because of it...her fear was so bad. This is the first time she has thrown up since 4th grade. She did amazingly well...she is not anxious over it at all!!  I swear the therapy really, really worked!!



That's GREAT that she handled it so well!    YAY!!!!!


----------



## kacaju

TaraPA said:


> That's GREAT that she handled it so well!    YAY!!!!!



Thank you!!  She threw up 2 more times since that. I can't tell you how proud I am of her. I have told her that too. She has come such a long way. I even emailed the therapist (who she has not seen in over a year) to let him know!!
Yes I feel like a dork being so proud of my dd throwing up!!  LOL!!


----------



## SDSorority

kacaju said:


> Thank you!!  She threw up 2 more times since that. I can't tell you how proud I am of her. I have told her that too. She has come such a long way. I even emailed the therapist (who she has not seen in over a year) to let him know!!
> Yes I feel like a dork being so proud of my dd throwing up!!  LOL!!



 

Early this morning was my turn.  And I'M the one with the emetophobia.  But, this was almost the first time ever in which I DID.NOT.CRY.  Huge step for me.  I'm feeling better now- sipping on a homemade electrolyte formula.  About to get a refill, actually.  If anyone ever needs it, I think I have posted it here before, but here it is again!  (my blog)

http://anniessimplelife.blogspot.com/2011/04/it-strikes-again.html

Time for a refill.  Hang in there, everyone!!  One of my favorite songs when I'm feeling down or uneasy (about anything, but especially this and when I'm just generally anxious) is Pantala Naga Pampa and Pig by the Dave Matthews Band.  Hopefully this helps you all!!   XOXOXO  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic9-qXuW1WQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUlHcehNRPQ


----------



## kacaju

SDSorority said:


> Early this morning was my turn.  And I'M the one with the emetophobia.  But, this was almost the first time ever in which I DID.NOT.CRY.  Huge step for me.  I'm feeling better now- sipping on a homemade electrolyte formula.  About to get a refill, actually.  If anyone ever needs it, I think I have posted it here before, but here it is again!  (my blog)
> 
> http://anniessimplelife.blogspot.com/2011/04/it-strikes-again.html
> 
> Time for a refill.  Hang in there, everyone!!  One of my favorite songs when I'm feeling down or uneasy (about anything, but especially this and when I'm just generally anxious) is Pantala Naga Pampa and Pig by the Dave Matthews Band.  Hopefully this helps you all!!   XOXOXO
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic9-qXuW1WQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUlHcehNRPQ



((Hugs)) good for you not crying!!!
Feel better!!


----------



## BriAlie

Hey Everyone,

I just saw this thread for the first time and wanted to say hello, and that I also suffer from this phobia.  I will do anything to avoid throwing up, and I freak out when others do so or even just say they feel unwell.

My biggest problem, is that I am about to start my final semester of nursing school (in August) and vomit kind of goes with the territory.  So far, I've only had a few patients who have vomited, and it hasn't been bad/projectile, but the panic I feel each time is very strong.  I don't know how to deal with this fear, I love EVERY other part of nursing and can deal with the nastiest wounds, the stinkiest poop, the most horrific of surgeries, etc. but not nausea/vomiting.  I deal with it as best I can, because the patient depends on me to help them and I can't run screaming out of the room (although that is what every cell in my body wants to do!) when they are sick.  It's a nightmare, but I'm trying.

I've been dealing with this since I was 10 years old, and I'm 37 now.  I actually have improved, I used to be a lot worse with the panic, but it's still a huge part of my life and all of my avoidance techniques take a lot of energy.  I wish this phobia would just go away!

Thanks for letting me vent.  

Alie


----------



## plumsiren

Another new DIS-er who fits the bill! Been emetophobic for as long as I can remember. Major anxiety (on top of all my regular anxiety) whenever I feel even vaguely nauseous. Never leave home without Xanax & Dramamine! Don't want to share stories because thinking about it too much makes me start to feel queasy; just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Nixie

I am back. We are heading back down to Disney in November with the whole fans.  Disney is the one amusement park place I feel safe because I have yet to run into someone getting sick or V. We will be driving down again. 15 hrs in the car.  Last drive down is when we found out our 5 year old gets motion sick. I am going to ask the doc if there is something more we should do other than chewable Dramamine. I am a little worried about how he will handle the rides and such.  I won't let him ride anything I don't think he can handle like the tea cups or Star Tours.  Luckily I don't panic as much when it is my own kids that are sick.  I still panic, but not nearly as bad because that whole mommy protective thing kicks in.  

I know that Nov. is probably prime Noro season. One of my biggest fears is one of us getting sick while on vacation and it spreading through the entire family. This is too much money to be spending all day in a hotel room. What can I do to protect myself and the kiddos? 

 I know this goes against trying to help conquer my fear an completely plays into my anxiety, but what other areas in Disney should we avoid due to the high chance of coming in contact of v? We currently completely skip the tea cups. We don't even go into the mission space pavilion. We do not ride on the buses.  I have taken Teppen Edo and Biergarten off our ADR list because last time we were there we shared a table with a family whose child had a stomachache.  Ack.  I couldn't eat and was in a complete panic the whole meal. Anything else I should be aware of?  I know avoiding things just because of a chance is letting my phobia win, but we have had such a great time. Disney is the only amusement park I will visit because it feels safe. I want to keep it that way!


----------



## plumsiren

Nixie said:


> I am back. We are heading back down to Disney in November with the whole fans.  Disney is the one amusement park place I feel safe because I have yet to run into someone getting sick or V. We will be driving down again. 15 hrs in the car.  Last drive down is when we found out our 5 year old gets motion sick. I am going to ask the doc if there is something more we should do other than chewable Dramamine. I am a little worried about how he will handle the rides and such.  I won't let him ride anything I don't think he can handle like the tea cups or Star Tours.  Luckily I don't panic as much when it is my own kids that are sick.  I still panic, but not nearly as bad because that whole mommy protective thing kicks in.



Have you looked into whether there's a children's version of that patch you stick behind the ear?


----------



## Nixie

Not yet, but that is what I am gonna ask his ped about next trip in.


----------



## DisneyBeth94

So I'm back....again! and I've been having a rough time a again with emetophobia. I'm have very little sleep lately due to having nightmares about being v****ed on and not sleeping from feeling nauseous myself. Anyway I have an appointment on Thursday to see a phobia specialist which I have waited over 3 months for! They sent out some questionnaires for me to fill in and a booklet for me to read through prior to the appointment discussing what they plan to do to help me overcome my phobia and I'm not keen at all about the way they want to approach it. Their plan of action is to make me face my fear. For example, if I had arachnophobia (fear of spiders) they would start by showing my pictures of cartoon spiders and build up each session to eventually holding a real life spider in my hand. So that probably mean they want to start by showing me cartoon pictures of v**** and build up to me being induced to v**** myself and I'm really not comfortable with that at all!! I think they are approaching the situation all wrong. They are treating it like any other phobia and I don't know how everyone else feels, but I feel as though emetophobia can not be treat the same as the others. Its completely different. There aren't any emetophobia specialists at all anywhere near where I live in the UK, so I have to settle for the phobia specialist. 

Another problem I'm dealing with at the moment, like Nixie, my partner and I are also planning a winter vacation to Walt Disney World but in December for 12 days over the Christmas & New Years period, and it will be super crowded and I'm having second thoughts already. Unlike Nixie, we will have to travel all day by plane, two 1hour45minute flights and one 9hour flight. So I'm asking the same question, how to avoid Norovirus at its peak and in holiday crowds? My biggest fear is getting sick on vacation, coughs and sneezes I can handle, but v****ing and tummy pains is a no go!! I'm extremely hesitant about booking this trip. Christmas and Disney are my two most favorite things in the world and combining them would be a dream come true but is risking destroying them by falling ill really worth it? I really don't know what to do. Christmas time is the only time my partner can get off work for vacation and its just really the Norovirus that worries me. 

Please help??


----------



## lukenick1

DisneyBeth94 said:


> So I'm back....again! and I've been having a rough time a again with emetophobia. I'm have very little sleep lately due to having nightmares about being v****ed on and not sleeping from feeling nauseous myself. Anyway I have an appointment on Thursday to see a phobia specialist which I have waited over 3 months for! They sent out some questionnaires for me to fill in and a booklet for me to read through prior to the appointment discussing what they plan to do to help me overcome my phobia and I'm not keen at all about the way they want to approach it. Their plan of action is to make me face my fear. For example, if I had arachnophobia (fear of spiders) they would start by showing my pictures of cartoon spiders and build up each session to eventually holding a real life spider in my hand. So that probably mean they want to start by showing me cartoon pictures of v**** and build up to me being induced to v**** myself and I'm really not comfortable with that at all!! I think they are approaching the situation all wrong. They are treating it like any other phobia and I don't know how everyone else feels, but I feel as though emetophobia can not be treat the same as the others. Its completely different. There aren't any emetophobia specialists at all anywhere near where I live in the UK, so I have to settle for the phobia specialist.
> 
> Another problem I'm dealing with at the moment, like Nixie, my partner and I are also planning a winter vacation to Walt Disney World but in December for 12 days over the Christmas & New Years period, and it will be super crowded and I'm having second thoughts already. Unlike Nixie, we will have to travel all day by plane, two 1hour45minute flights and one 9hour flight. So I'm asking the same question, how to avoid Norovirus at its peak and in holiday crowds? My biggest fear is getting sick on vacation, coughs and sneezes I can handle, but v****ing and tummy pains is a no go!! I'm extremely hesitant about booking this trip. Christmas and Disney are my two most favorite things in the world and combining them would be a dream come true but is risking destroying them by falling ill really worth it? I really don't know what to do. Christmas time is the only time my partner can get off work for vacation and its just really the Norovirus that worries me.
> 
> Please help??



Here is what I suggest for avoiding Norovirus.  First of all the only way to catch it is by swallowing it.  Rule #1...never ever put your hands in your mouth!!!  Rule#2...Clean everything you touch in your hotel room with Lysol Brand II or III, its supposed to kill norovirus.  Especially clean the toilet area well.  Never use the ice bucket they provide to get ice, as a matter of fact never use the ice from ice bins.  You never know who may have used that bucket as a sick bucket and you never know if someone had clean hands when they scooped ice.  Even at restaurants, I NEVER get ice in my drinks.  I heard of a case of norovirus sickening over 200 people from the bartender who had the virus previously and they tested the ice and it was contaminated.  Try to avoid salads, unless you see the employees wearing gloves.  Gloves are the best barrier between you and norovirus.  These are the best tips I can give you to avoid this virus.  It IS avoidable.  My kids were sick one year with a stomach bug and I used gloves, a mask, and lots of lysol to clean up after them and I never caught it.  The most important thing is just keep your hands out of your mouth!!!!!!!  Or touch anything with your bare hands that will go into your mouth, like straws, or utensils.  Go and follow these important tips and have a great time!!!!!!

I also wanted to say that I completely agree about exposure therapy.  I could never go through that.  I literally run if I hear someone getting sick which reminds me of another tip for you.  I despise public restrooms, especially at amusement parks because people can get sick from rides.  Bring some headphones and an ipod to listen to music when you use the bathroom


----------



## DisneyBeth94

Thank you so much! I followed these exact guidelines when I went to Florida in April and never got sick & never came into visual contact with it either. There were two occasions where I came into contact with v****. The first was in Magic Kingdom queuing for the Pirates of the Caribbean ride. We'd queued for at least 30minutes and were quite close to the front. I heard a little boy not too far in front of us tell his mommy that he felt sick (he looked very pale and I did kind of feel sorry for him) I was anxious to leave the queue and worried a lot hoping that the boy would not be in the same boat as us (cruel, I know!). Anyway, shortly after I saw the boy and his family coming towards us leaving the queue, I cannot express the relief I felt once he had past us! People must have thought I was a little crazy when I got my anti bacterial hand wash out, but I didn't care, these were just the small precautions I was taking on my trip. 
Another time we were outside of Hollwood Studios waiting for another family member to arrive. We must have been waiting around 15minutes before I turned around and saw 2 Disney cast members standing with their arms out at either side of a large pile of sand waiting for someone to clean it up. It scares me to think that if I turned around minutes earlier, I may have witnessed someone making the mess. Dodged another bullet! I do have to say that Disney handled the situation very well! Any other theme park would have probably just covered it with sand and left it, without guarding it or cleaning it up, well in the UK they would anyway! Thumbs up to Disney!! 
I just hope I'm this lucky on my next trip! It's just the time of year that worries me, winter is usually when the outbreaks hit!

When I go to my appointment tomorrow, I'm going to explain that I'm not comfortable with exposure therapy and see what my other options are!

Thanks again!


----------



## kacaju

DisneyBeth94 said:


> Anyway I have an appointment on Thursday to see a phobia specialist which I have waited over 3 months for! They sent out some questionnaires for me to fill in and a booklet for me to read through prior to the appointment discussing what they plan to do to help me overcome my phobia and I'm not keen at all about the way they want to approach it. Their plan of action is to make me face my fear. For example, if I had arachnophobia (fear of spiders) they would start by showing my pictures of cartoon spiders and build up each session to eventually holding a real life spider in my hand. So that probably mean they want to start by showing me cartoon pictures of v**** and build up to me being induced to v**** myself and I'm really not comfortable with that at all!! I think they are approaching the situation all wrong. They are treating it like any other phobia and I don't know how everyone else feels, but I feel as though emetophobia can not be treat the same as the others. Its completely different.


I only just saw this this morning...Good Luck on your apt today...my dd13 did go through exposure therapy and she NEVER HAD TO MAKE HERSELF throw up!!  It really did work and they started showing her pictures of cartoons looking green and sick, to cartoons throwing up and it progresses as you feel comfortable about it. The therapist NEVER forced her to look at pictures. She stopped looking when her anxiety was too much..PLEASE try it  before you think it will do you no good...it really can help!!


----------



## DisneyBeth94

kacaju said:


> I only just saw this this morning...Good Luck on your apt today...my dd13 did go through exposure therapy and she NEVER HAD TO MAKE HERSELF throw up!!  It really did work and they started showing her pictures of cartoons looking green and sick, to cartoons throwing up and it progresses as you feel comfortable about it. The therapist NEVER forced her to look at pictures. She stopped looking when her anxiety was too much..PLEASE try it  before you think it will do you no good...it really can help!!



Thank you! I think it went quite well. This is my last resort, a few months ago I would never have considered this at all. The therapist is letting me go at my own pace. This was just a starter session so it was all talking. I have another appointment for same time next Thursday so hopefully that goes well too!


----------



## kacaju

DisneyBeth94 said:


> Thank you! I think it went quite well. This is my last resort, a few months ago I would never have considered this at all. The therapist is letting me go at my own pace. This was just a starter session so it was all talking. I have another appointment for same time next Thursday so hopefully that goes well too!



it will go well!! Have Faith!! I would not believe it could work...but I will tell you...go back through this thread here and find my posts from back in June..My daughter did get sick and threw up...she was a trooper!!  She never would have been able to handle it , if it was not for the therapy!!


----------



## SDSorority

Hi all, I'm back!    Freaking out because I think I ate some undercooked chicken at lunch today.  Trying to relax, probably nothing will happen, took a probiotic, 2 digestive enzymes, and two oregano oil capsules.... and I'll take some activated charcoal when I get home from work.  Trying to concentrate on work (obviously doing a good job since I'm trying to distract myself on the DIS ) but ASDFJKL it's so hard when you worry!!!  Trying not to worry....whatever happens happens.  Probably nothing.  Probably nothing will happen and everything will be fine.  ....I hope.


----------



## Sehsun

Hello everyone!

Well....it happened, I v******. Last weekend. I am a recently certified SCUBA diver, and I went on my 2nd boat dive last Saturday. I took Dramamine (less drowsy formula) about 45 minutes before we were set to leave. The first boat dive I did (in August), I took the Dramamine about an hour before we left, and I was perfectly fine.

I didn't like how the less-drowsy Dramamine made me feel last time, so this time I only took half of the tablet. Maybe it wasn't a good idea - and I should have taken it the night before, too, in retrospect.

I started feeling sick before our first dive. I think the fumes contributed a bit, too. I got sick over the boat, my eyes were closed the whole time it was happening. It was a terrible feeling. I couldn't believe it happened. The last time I v****** was on January 17, 1995. 

Went on the 1st dive, I felt better when I was in the water. During the safety stop (when you remain at 15 feet for 3 minutes before you ascend), I got a bit dizzy and got a little worried. As me and my dive buddy surfaced, I felt the rocking of the waves and got worried again.

Right before our second dive (that day), I got sick again. My gear was all on prior to it happening. I had to remove it very quickly to get to the side of the boat again. Ugh. Once again, I was fine when I was back in the water. After that dive, though, I was feeling slightly nauseated again and just had my head in my hands the whole way back to the dock.

I couldn't believe it happened. But I was proud of myself for handling it as best as I could. And I was very grateful to my dive buddy and the rest of the divers for helping me out and giving me tips on how to feel better.


----------



## alyssamichelle

Hi, everyone. I'm not sure if anyone reads this thread anymore, as it's been a few months since someone posted.  I'm 31 and a mother of 2. My ds (8 years old) had the stomach bug two days ago, into yesterday.  Well, I'm a single mom, so I go to do all of the caring for him and cleaning up.  My boyfriend then tells me that he has it, and he spent all weekend with us.  I'm so afraid that I'm going to have it now.  My bf isn't throwing up, but he has major nausea and bad bowels.  My stomach was cramping and I was nauseous Friday night. My daughter was also sick Friday night. I dont' know if I had a touch of it and passed it on to my bf and my ds, but I'm afraid that since mine wasn't as long as theirs (my ds and my bf) that I haven't gotten it yet, and I'm next in line. I'm not sure why I have emet, but I do.  I've been kind of paralyzed by my fear yesterday and today. I'm just waiting for it to come. Ugh. I've stocked up on anti-nausea chewable pills, and have some dramamine, which is an anti-emetic. My room is all set up just in case I do get sick.  

My fear, I guess, has gotten a bit better since becoming a parent, because I've noticed that I don't have a real problem with sick unless it's contagious.  Is that weird?

Anyway, I'm so anxious today. Ugh. Do you have any tips on how to quell the anxiety and just be okay?


----------



## ColoradoK

I only have a problem with contagious puke too....because that's how bad *I* hate to throw up.  I mean, I don't like it for my kids, but I'm terrified when it might happen to me.  I worked in the hospital for years....pregnant women puke all the time in transition.  Or people waking up from anesthesia.  Never bothered me.  It's only if I might catch it.


----------



## Sehsun

I, too, worry a (little) less about others v* when it's not contagious.

Speaking of v*, I was at Epcot a few nights ago, about to head to a viewing area for IllumiNations, when I saw CMs around an area, and they were shining a flashlight over it. As we were walking by, I realized it was Voban (the stuff they put over protein spills). I got slightly freaked and kept thinking, what if I had stepped in it? Thankfully those worries didn't last long.

As for the anxiety, I am not sure how to settle it, as I have issues with anxiety, too. :/ I would just be very careful about not touching my face, wiping things down with disinfectant wipes, and doing things to distract myself. Maybe try some deep breathing? I hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## jazzyscoob

Just felt like I needed to post here to calm my nerves. DH is out of town this week and he is usually the v handler. 

DD got sick in her bed Christmas Eve and I was able to clean the mess but he had to take care of her as I can not handle watching someone be sick. Thankfully it was just the one time!

Just signed on the school website and they put up a norovirus warning saying that it is spreading fast there. Now I am freaking out that DD will get sick and share it with her brother and I while DH is gone. 

DH told me to keep her home for the rest of the week in hopes it passes her by but I am trying to not give in to my fears all the time. Although I am definitely hoping for a snow day tomorrow! 

Thanks for listening I needed to get it out and everyone thinks I am crazy for even giving it a second thought.


----------



## Mhlancon

For as long as i can remember ive been scared to throw up. Im 22 and i feel like the biggest idiot in the world. Like who is scared of a NORMAL body function? Thats like being scared to breath! I have a 3 year old son and hes thrown up 4 times (not spit up which im fine with) in his life. I feel like such a horrible mom because i constantly ask him if his stomach hurts or if he feels like he has to throw up. He gets really annoyed with this and screams NO MOMMY! and if he does happen to throw up i freak OUT i cant go near him. I feel like such a horrible mom because i cant take care of my sick 3 year old. Ive tried being hypnotized and ive been on medicine (zoloft) which helped me alot but i didnt like the way it made me feel if i forgot to take it and i had to wein myself off. Currently i take Colonzapam? (idk if thats how you spell it) but i think im pregnant again and i dont want to take it in fear of it harming my unborn child. So now since i think im pregnant im paralyzed with fear that im going to get morning sickness which i think is making things way worse by thinking about it so much but i cant seem to get if off my mind. i never once got even nauseated with my first pregnancy and i really didnt worry about it that much and i was fine. Even more weird if i do happen to get a stomach bug or throw up ill be terrified the first time i throw up and if i throw up again ill be fine and then ill get over the bug and a few days later BAMM im scared again! Does anyone on here know something i can do to help me get over this fear maybe like breathing techniques or something so i can try and get through this with out going into cardiac arrest?


----------



## annie1995

ColoradoK said:


> I only have a problem with contagious puke too....because that's how bad *I* hate to throw up.  I mean, I don't like it for my kids, but I'm terrified when it might happen to me.  I worked in the hospital for years....pregnant women puke all the time in transition.  Or people waking up from anesthesia.  Never bothered me.  It's only if I might catch it.



This is completely me too!!!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Resurrecting this thread, as having 2 kids in daycare has brought back my emetophobia. This time I’m paranoid they are going to get the stomach flu. They both had it in September, and it is going around the daycare again. My daughter was potentially exposed on Thursday and Friday. I’ve been watching her like a hawk since then. The only signs she had was stomach pains in Thursday, but I’m on edge never the less. Trying not to let the kids or hubby know how afraid I am.


----------



## karenbaco

Our school has whooping cough going around.  I heard the school is not allowed to use bleach or lysol to clean which freaks me out!  If you get whooping cough you cough so much you vomit and now I am so paranoid my kids will get it and pass it to me too.  Hate living in fear.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

karenbaco said:


> Our school has whooping cough going around.  I heard the school is not allowed to use bleach or lysol to clean which freaks me out!  If you get whooping cough you cough so much you vomit and now I am so paranoid my kids will get it and pass it to me too.  Hate living in fear.


Sending good thoughts that they don’t catch it!


----------



## arlinar

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Resurrecting this thread, as having 2 kids in daycare has brought back my emetophobia. This time I’m paranoid they are going to get the stomach flu. They both had it in September, and it is going around the daycare again. My daughter was potentially exposed on Thursday and Friday. I’ve been watching her like a hawk since then. The only signs she had was stomach pains in Thursday, but I’m on edge never the less. Trying not to let the kids or hubby know how afraid I am.



I know how you feel. The first time I put my son in daycare, he was almost 1 and he caught a nasty stomach bug that got me, my boyfriend, and my mom all sick. Then he got it again that October and we were literally having stomach troubles all that month between the three of us. Then it happened again in March and July of this year. I took him out of daycare for the winter cause I'm tired of nasty little kids getting my son sick.


----------

